#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-06
 * JanC is *evil*, having a 666 score at Ubuntu StackExchange...  ;)
<Pendulum> paultag: ping
<nigelb> doctormo: what do you want me to do?
<doctormo> nigelb: Have a look at that list and compare it to your ip number.
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> doctormo: not there
<doctormo> Don't forget it may see ranges too.
<nigelb> 122 is what my ip starts with
<nigelb> by the second place isn't there
<nigelb> doctormo: is there some site that uses those blocks so I can test/
<doctormo> nigelb: I don't know :-(
<doctormo> Perhaps India decided to block doctormo?
<nigelb> doctormo: if that list has ranges, I'm pretty sure I'll be blocked :/
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<nigelb> hey there ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb, all!
 * nigelb back2wrk
<dpm> gooood morning everyone!
<dpm> god morning kim0!
<duanedesign> 4/
<duanedesign> ugh
<kim0> dpm: hey morning :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hi duanedesign ;)
<duanedesign> hello dpm kim0
<kim0> duanedesign: hola :)
<dpm> how was everyone's week?
<kim0> week end you mean :)
<kim0> everyone is slow booting
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<duanedesign> dpm: really good. Had a lazy weekend though :)
<dpm> duanedesign, lazy weekends are good!
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey kim0, hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm,how was your vacation?
<kim0> lazy weekends are good indeed :)
<dpm> dholbach, very relaxing, thanks :) I got to do lots of things I had postponed for months
<dholbach> dpm, excellent
<dholbach> dpm, can I interest you in giving a session at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable?
<dholbach> jcastro_, what do you think about a daily builds session at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, let me pick a slot
<dholbach> yeeehaw
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> dholbach, ok, session added
 * dpm hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> super
 * nigelb pops back in briefly to say Hi
<dpm> hey nigelb!
<nigelb> morning dpm
<huats> morning !
<randa> morning
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> bonjour huats, hola randa, good morning/maidin mhaith czajkowski :)
<randa> hi dpm
<dholbach> seems like dpm took a language course in his vacation :)
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> dpm: *hugs* :)
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<huats> :
<huats> ):)
<nigelb> good morning dholbach and czajkowski :)
<nigelb> dpm: well, you don't have to prove that you're translations coordinator you know  :p :p
<nigelb> hola huats, randa :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: we'll miss you for 3 weeks :)
<huats> hello nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb: you'll survive :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: heh :)
 * dpm hugs nigelb :)
 * nigelb hugs dpm back :)
<akgraner> dholbach, only eight slots left to fill for App Developer Week :-)  woo hoo!!!
<akgraner> paultag, greg-g, and jcastro_ conference pack for UbuCon arrived on Saturday!  Thanks randa!!
<randa> cool akgraner :)
<akgraner> :-)
<AlanBell> akgraner: want a ruby slot?
<AlanBell> o/ matti
<matti> Hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> akgraner: matti was talking about doing an intro to Ruby slot for app dev week
<matti> I need to check with my manager @ work.
<akgraner> matti, awesome!
<matti> I might be going to Singapore for two weeks, but I have no idea of the time frame yet.
<matti> Apologies for that.
<matti> Its very organic.
<akgraner> matti, ahh ok - just let me know there are 8 open slots right now - no worries :-)
<matti> akgraner: Certainly. I can to this in October, that's for sure.
<matti> akgraner: September, I am not sure about.
<matti> I see that AlanBell will be talking about Python :)
<akgraner> matti, awesome - October is Open Week :-)  so one way or another we'll get you slotted :-)
<matti> So my gentle introduction to Ruby might be a nice idea, indeed :)
<matti> akgraner: Sure thing :)
<matti> akgraner: I'd love to talk about Ruby :)
<akgraner> then we start all over with Dev, App Dev, ubuntu user days, and open week :-)
<matti> akgraner: The more people join Ruby on the bandwagon and Ruby community, the merrier :)
<akgraner> matti, thanks for your willingness to share your knowledge - just let me know the dates for open week are October 11-15, 2010
<akgraner> more info about that next week :-)
<matti> akgraner: Will do :)
<matti> akgraner: I have to figure-out September, and then I should be more than happy to help :)
<akgraner> matti, okie dokie
<paultag> akgraner: woo!
<akgraner> paultag, I won't be arriving until like 5am on Friday Morning - so I'll be making a mad dash to drop my stuff off at the hotel then start assembling stuff for the UbuCon
<akgraner> Do I need to grab the orange bags and purple tissue paper?
<akgraner> I'll also be bringing some Ubuntu inspired accessories to give away as well :-)
<paultag> akgraner: I don't think Canonical is sending me anything...
<paultag> akgraner: I put in three requests and none of them look to have panned out
<akgraner> paultag, I'm printing 200 of the fliers doctomo added to spreadubuntu
<akgraner> and I'll be bringing some UW stuff as well
<paultag> killer
<akgraner> along with the Conference pack and trifold  - but the trifold will need to be assembled
<akgraner> but it's just a matter of Velcro'ing stuff where it needs to go on the posterboard tri-fold thing
<akgraner> also do we have a new template for business cards that reflect the new theme?
 * akgraner is making a staples run this afternoon to drop off all the images I need printed
<nhandler> akgraner: Didn't doctormo make up a few?
<nhandler> akgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!  hadn't gotten that far but figure someone would know :-)
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> We need an Ubuntu Easy Button  - :-)
<akgraner> might have to modify the Staples one for grins and giggles
<dholbach> akgraner, it was quite a bit of work
<vish> paultag: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/synaptic-is-going-bye-bye-soon.html ;)
<paultag> Oh christ
<paultag> I said that on reddit
<popey> HAH!
<paultag> Oh jesus
<paultag> Well that's kinda cool :)
<paultag> thanks vish :P
<vish> paultag: np... luckily , you dint quote me , now wouldnt that have been a double quote :D , now if what i said was wrong you have no proof ;p
<akgraner> paultag, yep and it's even included in UWN this week as well :-)
<vish> paultag: but no worries , it has been a plan since lucid :)
<paultag> well real good then
<paultag> :)
<Pendulum> paultag: yeah, that's why I pinged you last night. to make sure you knew it was there :P
<paultag> Pendulum: I had no idea thanks :D
<Pendulum> (before I added it to UWN)
<paultag> thanks vish :)
<vish> paultag: np.. :) , thank Pendulum she mentioned it on -accessibility :)
<paultag> thanks Pendulum :D
<paultag> Lawdy. How did you come accross this. I think this is the first time I've been quoted without being asked
<paultag> Pretty cool ( and scary )
<akgraner> paultag, webup8 is one of the feeds the news team monitors and Pendulum found this article for the ITB section :-)  (Go Pendulum)
<paultag> Ahhhha
<dpm> hey ara, a quick question, are daily ubuntu isos always generated at the same time of the day?
<ara> dpm, no idea, sorry
<dpm> no worries :)
<ara> dpm, you'd better ask cjwatson
<dpm> ok thanks!
<akgraner> jcastro_, added the top 5 stackechange questions under Ubuntu Stats
<akgraner> speaking of stats are there cleansweep stats for last week?  I think I missed them someone where b/c I don't have them in UWN this week
<nigelb> akgraner: we missed them
<nigelb> jcastro on vacation, dholbach is getting ready for vacation, and I've been swamped with work
<akgraner> nigelb, okie dokie just double checking :-)  thanks!
<AlanBell> join #ubuntu-il
 * AlanBell stabs the / key
<Pendulum> AlanBell: not doing well with the / key today, are you?
<AlanBell> no. It seems to be working, I think the problem is somewhere between the keyboard and the chair
<nigelb> AlanBell: little finger a bit stiff today? ;)
 * Pendulum hugs AlanBell 
 * AlanBell hugs Pendulum 
 * nigelb guhs AlanBell and Pendulum 
<nigelb> errr hugs
<nigelb> where is jfo when you're looking for him....
<nigelb> AlanBell: quick ping re wiki
<nigelb> how do you stop wiki from thinking CamelCase is a link?
<dholbach> !CamelCase
<ubot2> Factoid 'CamelCase' not found
<dholbach>  !CamelCase
<nigelb> that does need a factoid imho
<paultag> nigelb: not for IRC :)
<popey> whats the deadline for people requesting uds sponsorship?
<nigelb> 8th I think
<popey> blimey
<nigelb> yay! http://tretkowski.de/blog/archives/439-Backports-service-becoming-official.html
<nigelb> oh my gosh! are people this crazy? http://forums.theregister.co.uk/post/856917
<nigelb> "Why Ubuntu cannot offer an version with VB installed and configed, or crossover configured...."
 * nigelb facepalms
<AlanBell> nigelb: Alan''''''Bell or <<Verbatim(AlanBell)>>
<dholbach> or !AlanBell :)
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell and dholbach :)
<AlanBell> yeah, that works too
<AlanBell> however if the thing you are escaping isn't a wiki name the ! shows up
<dholbach> any ideas what's still missing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable?
<nigelb> dholbach: something about how LP can help in app development?
<nigelb> I know gc is going to be talked about, something about lp, expecially dialies would be nice
<nigelb> oh, maybe a PHP talk => there seems to be python and ruby too </sarcasm>
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<dholbach> I'll see what I can line up tomorrow
 * dholbach calls it a day now
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll try to talk some lp folks in the morning
<dholbach> that'd be n ice
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> just get them to sign up :)
<nigelb> heh, jml owes us a session from udw
<dholbach> ha, yes
<dholbach> have a great evening!
<nigelb> you too!
<doctormo> Tada http://zombiwoof.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d29t6ix
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/2lw4zw WANT!!
<vish> AlanBell: why are we pushing fonts for Maverick itself ? :) [just curious]
 * vish just curious from sladen's list and seemed like we could we wait for the font to be more complete
<AlanBell> no idea
<AlanBell> well, because sabdfl would like to investigate the possibility really I guess
<vish> AlanBell: hehe , ok , just asked since i thought you had made the last comment about having tested the fonts.. i should really sleep :D
<vish> might have mistaken for someone else's comment
<AlanBell> that was my comment
<vish> oh..!
<AlanBell> sabdfl is pushing for it to be included (as well as not signing off on the design so far)
<AlanBell> I am just trying to help the process get resolved one way or another
<vish> sweet!
<AlanBell> so if I can prove it works, or doesn't work in hebrew, cryllic etc then they can make a decision sooner, one way or the other.
<vish> AlanBell: could you test a font bug for me?  i have a bug with 9pt regular fonts..
<vish> AlanBell: if i set the hinting to full or slight , the font changes drastically..
<vish> but not with other fonts..
<vish> i mean , sizes..
<AlanBell> sure, what font?
<AlanBell> and what application?
<vish> AlanBell: the ubuntu font , just a sec let me get you screenshots..
<vish> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51564918/Hint-Slight.png
<vish> AlanBell: and notice how they change in > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/603049/+attachment/1447837/+files/Hint-Full.png
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603049 in ubuntu-font-family "Fonts look too thin with full/medium hinting - 9pt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<AlanBell> ok, will test that a bit later
<vish> neat thanks..
<vish> oddly only that size has the problem..
<vish> other font sizes seem to not change so much..
<czajkowski> jcastro_: you about ?
<jcastro_> a bit
<jcastro> czajkowski: yo
<czajkowski> hello :) and welcome back
<czajkowski> jcastro: do you want to add a short talk to the loco health check tomorrow fo the stack exchange ?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck
<jcastro> czajkowski: sure, just ping me on irc.
<jcastro> tomorrow is my first day back in like 2 weeks, so I will be slammed, but I'll try clear some time
<czajkowski> jcastro: great thanks
<jcastro> czajkowski: I am subscribed to the "community" tag in the hopes that people ask community related questions
<jcastro> "how do I get in contact with my local team?" etc.
<czajkowski> ahh nice idea
<czajkowski> didnt know about that
<jcastro> someone asked how to run an ubuntu hour iirc
<jcastro> it's like the only one so far
<jcastro> http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/7/how-do-i-run-a-successful-ubuntu-hour
<czajkowski> I just replied also
<czajkowski> :)
 * jcastro +1's
<AlanBell> "I’ve come to see Linux as an ingredient, like flour. You can’t sell flour to a person wanting to buy cakes" - doctormo
<kim0> well put :)
<matti> Night night all.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-07
<nigelb> AlanBell: doctormo has a way with words :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: morning! I've poked the LP folks about a session
<nigelb> when you come in, my irssi lights up like a christmas tree :p
<nigelb> all the good morning in many channels
<dholbach> nigelb, I saw it - I hope we can get the schedule finished up RSN
<nigelb> lifeless said its a good idea, I'm just waiting for uk to wake up so I can poke jml and ask him if he's interested
<dholbach> excellent :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> nigelb, what is the pollka session about?
<nigelb> dholbach: elky and I still haven't decided what to say, but something about development with php
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> thanks
<nigelb> dholbach: pollka.net
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach, all!
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<dholbach> query ara
<ara> sorry?
<dholbach> forgot a / :-P
<dholbach> hola dpm
 * nigelb waves to dpm 
<dpm> hola dholbach, hola nigelb!
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hola czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: last day eh ;)(
<dholbach> :-D
<czajkowski> dholbach: bags packed and at the door already
<dholbach> czajkowski, not quiet, but at least at my parents' place now, where I'll leave the dog
<dholbach> still a bunch of things to do and finish before my dad will take me to the airport tonight :)
<czajkowski> great
<czajkowski> murphy staying there
<dholbach> yep
<czajkowski> dholbach: can you poke or leave a comment on https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=14129 before you go ?
<czajkowski> PLease
<czajkowski> dholbach: congrats 5 years Canonical :)
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach thank you
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<dholbach> de rien
<matti> Hey folks.
<G> dholbach: wow, congrats on the 5 years
<dholbach> G: gracias
<AlanBell> so on wiki.ubuntu.com there is a new theme called "light"
<AlanBell> how do we file bugs against it?
<AlanBell> and can we contribute to the code somewhere, is it on launchpad?
<czajkowski> a lot of the images that worked under Ubuntu theme don't work under light  :(
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<popey> AlanBell: file against ubuntu-website I would imagine
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<popey> others have done already, e.g. 632179
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<AlanBell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki they appear to be assigned to /dev/null
<czajkowski> does anyone remember where the 10.10.10 reference to H2G2 was on a blog post or a wiki ??
<nhandler> czajkowski: It comes up in this thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2010-May/003987.html
<czajkowski> nhandler: thanks
<akgraner> dholbach, congrats!  maybe Canonical should have a wall of acrylic circles of friends with your name and 5 year anniversary etc like Red Hat has the wall of hockey pucks...
<dholbach> akgraner, I have holidays - that's like a big celebration to me :)
<Pendulum> dholbach: congrats on 5 years! and holidays are a good way to celebrate ;-)
<dholbach> Pendulum, right you are :-D
<dholbach> thanks for the flowers :)
<doctormo> Morning all
<Pendulum> morning doctormo
<doctormo> Hey Pendulum :-) everythng well
<Pendulum> yeah, things are pretty well
<Pendulum> how're you?
<doctormo> Pendulum: Looking after a friend's 5 year old
<Pendulum> doctormo: aww. cute kid?
<doctormo> hyper at that age
<Pendulum> heh
<dpm> have I ever said our translations community is awesome? I send an e-mail to translate a wiki page - 10 min later I see the first edits on the page
<dpm> go translators! :)
<czajkowski> yes to be fair they are pretty damn good alright
<dpm> :-)
<nigelb> hrm, anyone seen jono around lately?
<kim0> nigelb: he's on a vacation this week
 * nigelb shudders
<nigelb> there goes kernal triage
<nigelb> wanted to get it on the .lernid file on his server :(
<pleia2> nigelb: doh, no redirect installed?
<nigelb> pleia2: nope :(
<nigelb> pleia2: I mailed him too!
<pleia2> :\
<nigelb> He must've been busy :(
<nigelb> doctormo: lol, having a good time? ;)
<nigelb> dholbach: train to Tehran? WOW
<nigelb> I'm so jealous about a 3-day train trip more than anything!
<dholbach> nigelb, to Tabriz but yeah :-)
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> so no jono this week ?
<nigelb> wow, the video of the train trip is interesting :)
<jcastro> he's on holiday
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<nigelb> welcome back jcastro
<nigelb> jcastro: what is this: all the community team on vacation one-by-one ;)
<jcastro> I had no idea, lolz
<czajkowski> jcastro: welcome back
<czajkowski> tis tag team holiday in here
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> dholbach: I have a wi to invite upstreams to app developer week
<jcastro> er, opp dev week
<jcastro> which one is it again?
<dholbach> jcastro, app dev
<nigelb> app dev :)
<dholbach> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> 4 slots left
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm looking for somone on LP to talk about how LP is awesome for app dev, any possible candidate you can recommend?
<jcastro> rockstar's always good
<jcastro> also, bueno owes us from the last week
<nigelb> wait, your doing it :)
<jcastro> so feel free to blackmail him
<nigelb> building our package daily?
<nigelb> I'm also trying to get jml, he too owes us from dev week
<jcastro> Oh, I was doing that
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> we need a telepathy guy
<jcastro> I will go hunting
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> what other upstreams would we want in on this?
<nigelb> wasn't there a ruby talk scheduled?
<nigelb> JFo: you do know you scheduled triage summit on the weekend of OLF? ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: do you have access to jono's server (by any chance)?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I didn't even know he had a server
<JFo> nigelb, I do
<jcastro> dholbach: hmm, what's up with daily builds?
<nigelb> jcastro: the one his site is running on
<dholbach> jcastro, one of the bugs will be fixed in the next release
<nigelb> JFo: heh, you're evil ;)
<jcastro> dholbach: so ... are we deferring our stuff?
<jcastro> nigelb: oh, I thought he just used wordpress.com or something
<nigelb> jcastro: jonobacon.org
<dholbach> jcastro, what exactly?
<jcastro> dholbach: I have all these work items on blogging about the features, etc.
<dholbach> I'm not sure it's worth making a very big deal about it now
<dholbach> jcastro, best talk to the daily builds folks what the situation is over there
<dpm> and I did that awesome blog post with locked content
<dholbach> (in terms of build machines, etc.)
<dholbach> dpm, same here
<dpm> :)
<jcastro> dholbach: have you gotten it to work?
<dholbach> jcastro, I had one daily build succeed and didn't have time afterwards to mess around with it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I am going to postpone all mine and then catch up with bacon
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> now that jono is gone maybe I should go bother every person in the channel every 2 hours about work items
 * jcastro runs
<czajkowski> heh
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> jcastro: spot the person back from holidays, full of energry! eh
<jcastro> it was over 2 weeks
<jcastro> I was lost
<jcastro> didn't know how to have fun
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> happened to me once when I was away for a week
<nigelb> ok, so one slot down!
<nigelb> 3 to go
<jcastro> save one for me for telepathy!
<nigelb> jcastro: first come, first served :p
<dholbach> nigelb, Harold → Harald :)
<nigelb> aaaaah
<nigelb> dholbach: done :)
<dholbach> :-)
<nigelb> dholbach: gosh you're fast!
<nigelb> oh, buxy has a nice blog post :)
<sense> good afternoon
<nigelb> afternoon sense :)
<sense> hi nigelb!
<nigelb> ugh, debian fails at utf8 out of the box
<nigelb> at least the terminal does
<doctormo> nigelb: How are you this morning?
<nigelb> doctormo: sort of evening, having a really busy day
<jussi> doctormo: ping
<doctormo> jussi: png
<vish> svg
<G> jpg
<jussi> doctormo: I seem to remember you were one of the people proposing that SVG could be used for most things that flash is used for. I wonder if you would care to advise me on how to actually do some of that.
<jussi> vish: exactly! :D
 * vish <-- mind reader :)
<G> jussi: I'd say the idea was for presentations etc, different SVG layers in sequence etc
<doctormo> jussi: OK so your svg is limited by browser, each browser supports a different level of svg.
<G> demos etc which previously might be in flash etc
<doctormo> jussi: So your prettymuch limited to some of the svg basics.
<G> but yeah
<jussi> doctormo: hrm, can you create something slightly interactive with links in it?
<doctormo> jussi: You've got the option of writing things in inkscape and then doing transitions with javascript or writing the xml by hand.
<jussi> lemme find an example...
<doctormo> It's much like html
<doctormo> jussi: http://svg-wow.org/
<Pici> http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/DRAWINGS/clock2.svg
<doctormo> got to head out!
<jussi> doctormo: for example, the big thing in the center of this page: http://www.seddiqi.com/en
<jussi> doctormo: for example, the big thing in the center of this page: http://www.seddiqi.com/en
<jussi> stupid internets
<dholbach>  ok my friends - see you in 3 weeks
<dholbach>  all the best
<dholbach>  and big hugs to you all
<doctormo> back
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<nigelb> dholbach: bye!
<nigelb> Have a nice trip :)
<nigelb> and take lots of pics :)
<dholbach> will do - thanks
<akgraner> doctormo, just had your Reasons to Love Ubuntu poster printed into and 18 by 24 size poster - laminated  - looks great!!  Thanks for making that!
<doctormo> akgraner: Fantastic!
<doctormo> The artist is on my back because he wants to make a new version.
<akgraner> send a snapshot of it to Facebook - but will take pics for you at OLF this weekend as well
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll pick up the same size one of the new UW one tomorrow - I couldn't stick around to wait on it
<pleia2> akgraner: woohoo :)
<doctormo> akgraner: http://imagebin.org/113088
<czajkowski> not sure if folks follow the open source thread on linkedin but http://www.linkedin.com/groupItem?view=&srchtype=discussedNews&gid=43875&item=28058648&type=member&trk=EML_anet_qa_ttle-d7hOon0JumNFomgJt7dBpSBA
<akgraner> doctormo, I love it!
<doctormo> akgraner: It's not finished going through my personal biased filtering ;-) but when I've done some editing and shading it should be up on spread ubuntu
<doctormo> czajkowski: Sorry you are not a member of the group you are trying to access.
<pleia2> doctormo: that's great :)
<czajkowski> How popular is Ubuntu Linux with the corporate world? I know it's the top version of Linux with individual users, but are corporations bringing it in house and using it?
 * vish smiles as jcastro pitches !
<czajkowski> it's in the open source group
<akgraner> Thanks!  I'll have to hold off getting that one printed into a posted but I'll print some handouts once its ready...
<doctormo> czajkowski: I'd say CentOS, Debian and BSD all have their areas of operation. Ubuntu is sneaking in on newer deployments though. As far as I can tell.
<akgraner> jcastro, if you have a chance can you show OLF and the UbuCon some blogging luv?
<jcastro> nod
<akgraner> thank you! :-)
<akgraner> only 3 open slots for App Dev Week - woo hoo...
<nigelb> akgraner: :)
<nigelb> akgraner: make that 2 jcastro reserved one for telepathy
<akgraner> jcastro, which time slot so I can take it off the timetable
<jcastro> dunno
<jcastro> they haven't gotten back to me yet
<akgraner> ahh ok :-)
<akgraner> mhall said to hold him reserve and if we need someone he will give one
<akgraner> so hmm who can I go pester now
<nigelb> akgraner: nhandler !
<akgraner> nigelb, he can but only outside the timetable shown  - he has school
<nigelb> Ah!
<akgraner> I'll add his session once we get the timetable filled up
<nigelb> see scrollback in backstage where we were firing of ideas
 * akgraner looks
<nigelb> akgraner: hrm, wasn't there a ruby talk.  I seem to remember something about it from yesterday
<akgraner> matti, is checking his schedule
<nigelb> aha, so 1 more which we /need/ to fill up
<akgraner> yep providing the telepathy one pans out and we use mhall
<akgraner> he wanted to give someone else an opportunity
<nigelb> we'll end up begging him to do one ;)
<nigelb> wow, the eclipse survey is very intesting
<nigelb> *interesting
<nigelb> linux usage has increased to 33% :)
<jcastro> god, I wish the "Jorge Castro" in california would find a job already so his case worker can stop emailing me
<nigelb> jcastro: hahha
<nigelb> down to 2 more open sessions - this is moving fast!
 * nigelb is adding one now
<czajkowski> jcastro: lol
<matti> Can I feel the 30th September hole?
<matti> s/feel/fill/
<matti> My mind is not with me today ;]
<nigelb> matti: what do you want it called/
<nigelb> "Starting Rails - Matii"?
<nigelb> doctormo: <3 <3 http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs599.snc4/57985_1515914972347_1068640102_1515410_3574863_n.jpg
<doctormo> nigelb: <3
<doctormo> jcastro: Heh, that's a bit like the calls I get from Banks and Realtors about Canonical employees. Mix-ups happen.
<Pendulum> jcastro: at least you share a name. I get e-mails and other things for Patrick Stowe and Paul Stowe all the time
<Pendulum> including things like cable internet bills, mates wanting to go out, once I got someone's wife's grocery list
<Pendulum> oh, a couple car rental confirmation e-mails
<Pendulum> although I'm a bit curious to find out what happened to the guy whose internert bill I was getting since I contacted Virgin and explained they had the wrong e-mail address...
<czajkowski> I do get the oddest of random DM's on freenode
<matti> nigelb: No. No Rails ;]
<matti> nigelb: I need to came up with the title ;]
<matti> nigelb: "For infinity and beyond - gentle introduction to Ruby"
<AlanBell> matti: just edit the page and put yourself in
<matti> Aye.
<matti> I have to eat something first ... missed lunch at work and I am starving ;]
<jcastro> czajkowski: mission almost successful
<jcastro> I have alan's address now
<jcastro> any idea what he likes to drink?
<czajkowski> I've no idea...
<czajkowski> hoping he's coming to ossbarcamp actually need to poke him
<jcastro> when is that?
<czajkowski> 25/26th september ossbarcamp.com
<czajkowski> my wee hobby
<czajkowski> :D
<jcastro> wait, lol.
<jcastro> so this whole time you could have just met him there and given him a gift instead of us digging for his address? lolz.
<czajkowski> no I've no idea if he's coming or not
<czajkowski> he's unsure
<jcastro> oh I see.
<czajkowski> I already mailed and asked him
<czajkowski> plus you never told me you needed his address now did you :)
<czajkowski> bit odd a girl asking a random blokde his address mind
<jcastro> it's ok, I conspired with a coworker
<jcastro> hey, you drink whiskey right?
<czajkowski> I love JD
<czajkowski> nyomy
<czajkowski> jcastro: I wont drink his pressie on him if that's what yer worried about :p
<matti> nigelb, AlanBell: 200 OK
<pleia2> anyone else about for the CC meeting in 5 min?
<pleia2> looks like emea will run over, and i'm by the poolside (woo sorta vacation!)
<czajkowski> will run over by a few
<czajkowski> not long
<doctormo> pleia2: Sounds nice, but why are you on the computer?
<jcastro> indeed
<pleia2> doctormo: phone :) I am very comitted!
<jcastro> don't do what jcastro does on vacation!
<czajkowski> and burn
<czajkowski> do not burn
<czajkowski> still baffled how you burnt!
<doctormo> Scorch!
<jcastro> me too, but I am ok now
<czajkowski> yay
<jcastro> I think it was the snorkeling
<pleia2> but i am only sticking around for another 3 minutes if no one else shows up ;)
<czajkowski> nearly finsohed
<czajkowski> persia is there
<pleia2> he's not cc
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> he just turns up
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> 1 more...
<czajkowski> popey gave aplogies for emea so I'd assume same for CC
<pleia2> ok, back to pool for me
<Technoviking> pleia2: here, just got good wifi
<maco> czajkowski: why do you drink whiskey instead of whisky? i'd think whisky'd be easier to import
<czajkowski> maco: Whisky (Scottish English) or whiskey (Irish English
<maco> fair enough if made in scotland, but scottish whisky seems easier to import than JD (that's american, right?)
<czajkowski> aye but I love JD
<czajkowski> and souther comfort and red lemonade
<czajkowski> red lemonade can only be bought in ireland though due to the ingrediants they won't export it
<czajkowski> makes children very hyper active
<czajkowski> jcastro: Jettas are very nice and cosy to drive
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it looks fun
<jcastro> the golf too
<czajkowski> golfs are nippy
<jcastro> what does nippy mean?
<czajkowski> fast
<jcastro> ah
<AlanBell> or cold
<czajkowski> for the size of car they are, they are very fast
<czajkowski> AlanBell: not in relation to cars thoight
<czajkowski> *though
<nigelb> matti: thanks :)
<AlanBell> true, context is everything
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> jetta are a longer body car at least over here
<AlanBell> a good evenings work in -accessibility http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/WkO4TZbvWt the start of the personas
 * highvoltage misses his golf :(
<highvoltage> (the honda is just too slow up hills)
<czajkowski> last time I went to play golf I put my back out for 6 weeks and was in traction for 5 weeks , never again
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski :)
<jcastro> the golf looks cute
<jcastro> but it might be too small
<jcastro> i will have to test drive both!
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<nigelb> this is what happens when you ask something :p
<nigelb> I made the mistake of asking "What's up with featured apps for
<nigelb> Maverick?"
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> think the jetta was replaced by the bora over here but then the jetta came back
<nigelb> jcastro: btw, I've heard good things about Golf
<nigelb> (the 5-door variety)
<czajkowski> Vw's hold their value and are good cars
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> jcastro: http://www.flickr.com/photos/caribb/4456092906/ :)
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> 5 doors for me though
<nigelb> heh :)
<duanedesign> ha, look at this pimp golf http://tinyurl.com/24opjw4
<duanedesign> if you look closely, those are chains for seatbelts
<duanedesign> :D
<nigelb> lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-08
<paultag> Is mpt around?
<nigelb> paultag: don't think so, but try in #ayatana
<paultag> cheers
<ara> morning dpm, all
<dpm> guten morgen ara :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning all
<nigelb> !test | jussi
<nigelb> see? no bot :)
<jussi> yeah yeah, waiting on jpds
<dpm> morning nigelb, morning jussi
<jussi> Huomenta dpm
<dpm> :)
<dpm> good morning kim0!
<kim0> dpm: hola amigo ;)
<dpm> :-)
 * kim0 waves morning to everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> kim0: morning how are you doing ?
<kim0> czajkowski: hey there .. morning to you too
<kim0> I'm doing good :)
<czajkowski> excellent
<jussi> czajkowski: how did you sleep?
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> II put on my electric blanket for 2 hrs before I went to bed
<czajkowski> toasty!
<jussi> czajkowski: nice..
<jussi> although its funny how in ireland, england and also australia they have no idea what insulation and house heating are...
<jussi> One thing I love about finland is the houses are always 20-23 degress inside.
<popey> morning community!
<jussi> morning popey
<matti> Hey folks.
<jussi> Hi matti
<matti> :)
<matti> Question.
<popey> Answer!
<matti> Did somebody reverted page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable back to what it was?
<matti> :)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable?action=info  should tell you
<matti> I mean, the title of my talk is back to the placeholder.
<matti> Hm.
<matti> Now that is weird.
<matti> Anyway :) Not a big deal :)
<nigelb> yay!
<nigelb> !botsnack
<ubot2> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jussi> nigelb: in future, ubot2 and ubot4 are jpds ;)
<cjohnston> mornin
 * dpm takes a break
<Pendulum> morning
<cjohnston> I show up and dpm leaves.. :-(
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<jussi> cripes, it cjohnston! hows things laddie?
<cjohnston> been a busy week
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> have spent waaaaaay to much money
<jussi> cjohnston: I know that feeling - Ive a wedding in 2.5 weeks...
<cjohnston> I'm still waiting on my ticket to arrive
<matti> cjohnston: Hey, can I ask you something? ;]
<cjohnston> You just did
<matti> cjohnston: True. ;p But I want to ask about something more or less personal :)
<matti> cjohnston: Anyway -- where do you work, if you don't mind me asking.
<matti> cjohnston: I know one CJ and I was just curious.
<cjohnston> are you from florida?
<duanedesign> morning all
<matti> No.
<cjohnston> then I'm guessing you dont know me
<cjohnston> i work for a local fire department
<jussi> cjohnston: LOL
<matti> cjohnston: Oh, right :)
<matti> cjohnston: Wrong CJ then :)
<matti> cjohnston: Apologies ;]
<cjohnston> no problem
<cjohnston> jussi: did you arrange for my hotel?
<Pendulum> hmm... is there any process for non-LoCo teams to request CDs?
 * cjohnston has no clue
<Pendulum> I've just gotten a request from the Gnome Accessibility team about having Ubuntu CDs at an event
 * cjohnston is going to make breakfast.. then its a funfilled day of studying
<Pendulum> cjohnston: have fun with that :P
<cjohnston> I would think cz would know
<czajkowski> I'd know what ?
<Pendulum> if there's a process for requesting CDs for a non-LoCo team
<jussi> cjohnston: hotel? we have a great house, you are welcome to stay :D
<Pendulum> randa: Can I PM you about something?
<randa> Pendulum: sure
<jussi> So do we have a date for uds application notification yet?
<czajkowski> jussi: are we going to deal with you being impatient again :)
<jussi> czajkowski: me? impatient? never...
<jussi> czajkowski: not impatient, jjust keen :D
<Pendulum> jussi: sometime after today
<Pendulum> hopefully no later than the 22nd (which is 2 weeks from today) :P
<czajkowski> jussi: yes...
<jussi> Pendulum: Im hoping notification comes before the wedding, so 22nd would be good :D
<Pendulum> last time it took them 12 days from when applications closed
<jussi> when do they close this time?
<Pendulum> today
<jussi> oh :D
<Pendulum> (not that I went and figured this out or anything ;-) )
<jussi> hehe
<czajkowski> oh dear two weeks of jussi peppering about
<jussi> czajkowski: am I really that bad?  :/ :/
<jussi> czajkowski: and dont worry, Im really busy atm, so wont be about that much...
<nhandler> Out of curiosity, do we have an actual time for them closing today?
<doctormo> Morning all
<Pendulum> hiya doctormo
<doctormo> Pendulum: What should I draw today do you think?
<Pendulum> a rooster
<Pendulum> (I've just been hearing one crow and I didn't even know that any of my neighbors had one)
<popey> hey doctormo
<doctormo> hey popey
<doctormo> Pendulum: More chickeny http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Sketch-2010-09-08-178517224
<Pendulum> doctormo: definitely more chickeny
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> still cute
<Pendulum> AlanBell: ^^
<nigelb> jussi: you did tell me
<nigelb> jussi: I pinged him actually :)
<AlanBell> \of/
<AlanBell> chicken ftw
<paultag> kim0: are you up, perchance?
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<nigelb> You have a way with words :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: alan will be at ossabrcamp., he's not giving a talk :( but coming anways s
<jcastro> PERFECT.
<czajkowski> which is on sept 25/26th september
<jcastro> hey akgraner
<jcastro> did you see that guy's latest script? it like, adds stuff to your copy buffer, sends you a notification, etc.
<matti> Oh.
<matti> Haha.
<akgraner> jcastro, I saw that it was there but have not had a chance to run it yet
<kim0> paultag: je suis essi .. I'm all yours ;)
<czajkowski> kim0: evening
<kim0> s/essi/ici/    damn .. It's been too long :)
<czajkowski> you're on late
<kim0> czajkowski: evening :)
<czajkowski> nice mail to the list today
<czajkowski> did you get much of a response
<kim0> just a couple so far
<kim0> hoping for more as we go on
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> could be a busy times but good to get some thoughts on it now
<kim0> yep sure thing
<kim0> paultag: leave me a message whenever you want. I'll check my irssi buffers many times before I go to sleep
<czajkowski> kim0: he went idle there in a meeting so he could be on his phone or in class
<czajkowski> crazy kid
<kim0> hehehe
<jcastro> czajkowski: easy solution found
<jcastro> czajkowski: he just made a wishlist
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> handy
<jcastro> OMG
<czajkowski> jcastro: /
<czajkowski> ?
<highvoltage> OMG...
<highvoltage> OMG ... UBUNTU!
<czajkowski> that never fills me with a good feeling
<vish> heh
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/OMG_WORKING_DAILY.png
<jcastro> I CLICKED THINGS AND IT WORKED
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> inbox
<czajkowski> inbox
<czajkowski> inbox 0
<czajkowski> feck sake having a blonde moment
 * AlanBell passes czajkowski une bière blonde
<czajkowski> yuck
<czajkowski> though I was blonde for a brief time, it wasn't pleasent, we won't be repeating that again
<AlanBell> jus de pomme de terre fermente then
<AlanBell> ooh where did the de terre come from!
<AlanBell> fermentted apple juice is what I was after
<AlanBell> although fermented potato juice is kinda Poitín
<highvoltage> I had my hair eminem white for a while way back when I was still young
<czajkowski> highvoltage: you still are young kiddo!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: everyone older than 20 is old!
<highvoltage> (except for those who still feel younger than that)
<czajkowski> tis
<highvoltage> poutine? :)
<czajkowski> alcholic apple juice rocks, except if you're @aquarius and you're being a difficult bugger
<czajkowski> highvoltage: potato vodka
<AlanBell> highvoltage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poitín
<akgraner> jcastro, I haven't heard back from people I was bugging about App Dev Week - and there is one slot left  - should I tell mhall we need to put him in there? or wait another day then get a formal announcement out to the Press about the line-up?
<jcastro> I added another row of blank ones
<jcastro> I am hoping to get telepathy still
<jcastro> gimme one more day perhaps?
<nhandler> jcastro: Where are these extra slots that you've tacked on?
<jcastro> 1400UTC
<nhandler> jcastro: Ah, wrong direction for me :(
<akgraner> jcastro, can and will do :-)  I just want to announce it at the UbuCon on Friday
<jcastro> speaking of
<akgraner> and have a postcard about it at the Ubuntu Booth on Saturday
<jcastro> is there lightning talks or some kind of semiformal thing?
<jcastro> I want to talk about the stackexchange
<akgraner> nope but David is cutting it close  - so we may need filer for his slot
<jcastro> I can always make something up
<jcastro> or we can do lightning talks
<jcastro> or open it up for people to just ask questions
<akgraner> and if the Ohio LoCo team doesn't have a full 45 minutes to talk LoCo Team FAQs then they may be able to yield some of their time as well
<akgraner> and I can always give you some of my time as well if you want
<akgraner> yep - I need to touch base with David anyway :-)
<jcastro> anything that makes the attendees feel like we can discuss their problems
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I wanted it to go longer but maddog has his keynote at 5pm - so I didn't want to compete with that
<akgraner> plus it would have been a bit rude to do that
<jcastro> oh, he's stopping by?
<jcastro> cool
<akgraner> He has attended all the other ones
<akgraner> he likes the ubucons
<jcastro> nice nice
<akgraner> it will all work out...
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-09
<nigelb_> yawn
<nigelb_> morning
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<nigelb> morning duanedesign :)
 * nigelb is going on a short vacation tomorrow
<nigelb> packing and stuff going on now :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: oh cool
<nigelb> Been stressed out this week due to various stuff, should be a good break :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes. you have to recharge the batteries :)
<nigelb> exactly!
<duanedesign> i hope you have a good vacation
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: well i better get some rest. I need to get up early and catch some of our european friends early in their day befor they get busy :)
<duanedesign> have a good morning
<nigelb> duanedesign: g'nite :)
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, morning -  thanks for triaging that translations bug and assigning it to the right team :)
<nigelb> dpm: Np :) Somone popped in asking for help and I just helped him out :)
<dpm> cool :)
<nigelb> dpm: should the langpack task be changed to nautilus?
<dpm> nigelb, no, it's fine, as the fix will be included in the langpack. As these types of bugs are a 2 minute fix in Launchpad Translations, sometimes I don't even bother adding a task for the langpack - it's only harder translations bugs (e.g. which require development work to make a string translatable at all) that require a task for the relevant package
<nigelb> aah, ok :)
<nigelb> Its fun dealing with translations :)
<dpm> :-)
<ara> good morning all!
<dpm> good morning ara!
<ara> buenos días dpm
<dpm> hola hola
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> good morning nigelb!
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning man :)
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning
<kim0> dpm: hey hey .. morning :D
 * dpm buries his head into approving openoffice.org templates from the translations imports queue. Be back in a few hours :/
<dpm> and then I realize LP will be offline for maintenance, bummer!
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: how are translations ;)
<dpm> czajkowski, freaking openoffice and Launchpad are annoying me right now, otherwise fine :)
<czajkowski> LP is being bold of late, not helpful when you're logging bugs and it's slow and slugish
<czajkowski> tell me, in open office how you get a god damn dictionary to work
<vish> czajkowski: its down for maintenance now.. :)
<vish> but yeah.. lp is usually silly!
<czajkowski> oh so it's getting a swift kicking good :)
<czajkowski> not as silly as the wiki , the wiki and I have lots of words! Usually I rant at it, and it sits there spewing errors at me.
<vish> hehe!
<dpm> don't get me wrong, I think Launchpad is awesome
<dpm> (just not today)
<czajkowski> heheh
 * czajkowski hugs dpm sure ;)
 * dpm hugs czajkowski :)
<dpm> czajkowski, if you see fagan or any of the Irish translators around, can you point them to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted - I sent a notice on the translators list and they might be interested in getting these translated
<czajkowski> I dont think he does much for irish translations tbh
<dpm> ah, right, who do you think would be the best person to talk to for Irish translations?
<czajkowski> I honesty have no idea :(
<czajkowski> will go poke folks as fagan really doesnt do anything for the team
<czajkowski> tis a bone of contention :(
<dpm> czajkowski, no worries, I was just pointing out in case you knew. If you happen to find out, let me know or tell them someone should subscribe to the translators list
<czajkowski> #*nods*
<czajkowski> I didn't know about it
<czajkowski> dpm: got a link to the mail you sent to the translations list by any chance ?
<dpm> czajkowski, sure, here it is: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2010-September/003889.html
<czajkowski> great
<matti> :)
<duanedesign> morning communitininians
<czajkowski> duanedesign: ello
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<Pendulum> morning
<dpm> morning Pendulum
<akgraner> woo hoo - the command line is my friend :-)
 * nigelb notes the NTEU presentation is now officially deprecated
<nigelb> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> nigelb, but but but  - I am still non-technical in so many ways
<nigelb> akgraner: everyone is :)
<akgraner> brb gotta test a new kernel :-)
<nigelb> I hope you don't fry your computer :)
<akgraner> nigelb, I hope not either
<akgraner> this is my last wireless card I have on me
<nigelb> ouch
<akgraner> nigelb, yep trying to save this one - it is my 3rd one since Karmic
<akgraner> is it weird that I find testing these kernels strangely euphoric?
<akgraner> nm don't answer that - I know the answer already
<nigelb> akgraner: haha :)
<AlanBell> akgraner: you have multiple wireless cards about your person and are excited by kernel testing. I think nigelb may have a point about the NTEU thing.
<akgraner> ok you all may have a point there  -
<Pendulum> akgraner: I agree with the others
<akgraner> ok  - I won't refer to myself as an NTEU just an NDEU
<Pendulum> akgraner: don't worry, I'll hold the NTEU badge high since you no longer count :P
<Pendulum> what's the D?
<akgraner> Pendulum, just you wait you will passing the torch soon enough
<akgraner> developer
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've been saying "some day I'll be technical" for long than you've been using Linux. I'm not positive it'll happen at this point :P
<akgraner> everyone is technical :-)  even the self identifying non-technical people like me :-) you will always know and care share some skill you know with someone who doesn't and someone will always be able to show you how to do something you didn't know how to do
<akgraner> s/care/can
 * AlanBell is waiting for akgraner to say "nooo! I am still not a developer it is only Python" or something like that soonish
<Pendulum> AlanBell: bah. knowing how to code doesn't make you a developer
<Pendulum> (or technical)
<czajkowski> http://everytimezone.com/ BRilliant!!!
<nhandler> Awesome czajkowski !
<nhandler> czajkowski: It says it even works offline on an ipad
<czajkowski> tis rather nifty alright
<czajkowski> I'd like a text box to add my location r search but its nice
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I just found out the best productive technique this morning
<jcastro> shut off IM/IRC/twitter, etc. for 2 hours. Then I shut off both my outside monitors and just left one on.
<jcastro> BLAM
<jcastro> I got so much crap done
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> jcastro: is that your subtle way of saying we distract you
<jcastro> no, of course not
<jcastro> I mean, "every once in a while it's good to concentrate"
<czajkowski> hehe
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<akgraner> greg-g ping
<jcastro> hey JFo
<jcastro> got time for a quick mumble?
<JFo> sure, leme kick it up
<akgraner> and or jcastro - So I have orange bags, purple tissue paper, posters, printing fliers, CD's conference pack, orange and purple hair clips and a faux purple (ubuntu inspired) fur hand made scarf for the ubucon/booth - can you, greg-g or paultag grab some grape jolly ranchers and some orange hard candies??
<jcastro> rol
<jcastro> ok, I will do my best
<jcastro> I am leaving here tomorrow at like 5:30am
<jcastro> I will be there by like 8:30
<jcastro> so you can put me to work
<akgraner> yep I am leaving NC at 6pm driving that way
<akgraner> should arrive 5 or 6am
<akgraner> Thanks!  see you all there  - I am getting off the computer now and finishing packing....
<JFo> uh huh
<JFo> I know about you and your "I'll be there at..." akgraner
<JFo> :-)
<jcastro> http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/3929/will-the-new-open-source-broadcom-drivers-be-available-in-the-current-lts-release
<jcastro> it's all yours jfo
<JFo> jcastro, check the answer
<akgraner> JFo, my intent is always pure and good - it's the execution that lacks grace and precision from time to time - but the plan always comes together!
<JFo> uh huh, uh huh
<jcastro> potentially? :)
<jcastro> awesome, thanks
<JFo> heh
<JFo> well, I want to leave some room in the case that it doesn't for one reason or another
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I edited your thing to highlight the package name
<JFo> cool
<JFo> jcastro, http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/?
<JFo> looks odd to me
<jcastro> what's odd?
<JFo> there are no group tracks
<JFo> like Kernel normally is
<JFo> iirc
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> don't look at me, it's the new UDS structure
<JFo> gonna make it harder for me to figure out what I need to attend
<JFo> plus there are some incorrect words in there
<JFo> :)
<JFo> like
<JFo> We will be confirmation more tracks and the track leaders soon.
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> the session grid and stuff will be there
<jcastro> it will just be themes instead of tracks
<jcastro> dunno man, my job was to type the words in there. :)
<JFo> mmm
<cjohnston> jcastro: do yall need any local help for uds?
<jcastro> probably
<cjohnston> jcastro: you know how to get ahold of me
<jcastro> nod, thanks
<cjohnston> whats the date to hear back on sponsorship
<jcastro> not sure yet
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> doctormo: gc is barfing at me
<cjohnston> Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~chrisjohnston/%2Bbranch/trunk":No such project: %252Bbranch
<Technoviking> anyone know the hex of the orange in the new Ubuntu style?
<AlanBell> dd4814 from memory
<czajkowski>  went for dinner with a guy who was made redundant from his job, now he wants to promote Ubuntu.  He's been playing with Unity and tolda mailed Mark with ideas on what he thinks should be done, mark asked for mock ups, and so mock ups were drawn up http://twitpic.com/2mtpt7
<AlanBell> that is one heck of an over dinner napkin doodle!
<doctormo> AlanBell: fonts and everything
<czajkowski> he's an architect
<czajkowski> by trade
<czajkowski> he'd been doodling that today
<czajkowski> which reminds me AlanBell I need to email you and introduce you to him and other Alan
<AlanBell> excellent
<czajkowski> can you pm me the other alans mail addy
<czajkowski> please
<doctormo> Alan Popes cz?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> there are more alans in another channel
<czajkowski> gets rather confusing
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-10
<AlanBell> you can never have too many Alans
 * jussi gets a vision of an army of AlanBell and popey clones...
<AlanBell> http://thealans.com
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dpm> morning ara
<ara> morning dpm, all!
<kim0> Morning folks
<dpm> hey, good morning kim0!
<kim0> dpm: hey morning :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: Maidin mhaith (hope that's not terribly wrong) ;)
<czajkowski> no that's right ;)
<kim0> Yaay
<czajkowski> I just say aloha as it's the timezone friendly greeting and it's just very me :)
<kim0> enjoy whatever morning variant you wish
<kim0> hehe
<czajkowski> kim0: are you getting many replies re community and cloud ?
<czajkowski> some seem rather dismissive of it ?
<kim0> czajkowski: I am not .. you're probably reading them already right ?
<kim0> czajkowski: I replied yesterday trying to pull for more info
<kim0> but the list is moderated and it takes time for my posts to arrice
<kim0> arrive*
<czajkowski> kim0: you're suscribed to the list?
<kim0> people seem to be loosing steam .. which kinda sux
<czajkowski> indeed
<kim0> yes I am
<czajkowski> I guess towards the end of the cycle it gets like this
<kim0> it's says "post by non developer"
<czajkowski> people don't want to focus on UDS topics just yet
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> cant be only developers post to the developers list ?
<kim0> I think so
<kim0> czajkowski: but so far .. as far as I'm concerned .. I didn't really hear any real opinions on what obstacles they think there are or how to improve things
<kim0> once jono is back .. I guess we'll talk about this a bit
<kim0> czajkowski: thanks for asking btw :)
<czajkowski> it's intersting and I did find one or two comments just dismssive which is not helping to having a healthy conversation
<czajkowski> and puts up barriers for others to reply
<kim0> I'll try to roll this forward some more, and let's see how it goes
<czajkowski> kim0: just a thought, have you thought of having an online session, pick a date/time and get people say on IRC so you cna have a real time discussion?
<czajkowski> most of those developers are online anyway, they'd just need to go to a specfic chanel to discuss cloud issue?
<kim0> czajkowski: good idea .. just might do that
<czajkowski> aye so it would cut down on dealy of email arriving but also somtimes something said in irc can be answered a lot quicker and also generate more discussion
<czajkowski> kim0: if you tweet/dent stuff and want to get some community thought tag it with #locoteams
<kim0> aye
<czajkowski> snip from a debian mailing list
<czajkowski> it is somewhat of a relief to see that the Ubuntu folks
<czajkowski> are no better than us Debian people in their communication.
<czajkowski> I have a colleague using the software I just packaged under
<czajkowski> Ubuntu, which is why I had hoped to possibly speed up the
<czajkowski> transition process with a sync request. The replies I got
<czajkowski> were rather funny to me, almost offensive, since I find for
<czajkowski> any willing individual all information to be rightly available.
<czajkowski> If someone on the list would want to comment, please go ahead.
<czajkowski> Steffen
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/594524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 594524 in ubuntu "Please sync GENtle in Debian sid (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<czajkowski> but when you read the bug ther are no offensive comments on it
<czajkowski> odd
<duanedesign> good morning
<duanedesign> wb czajkowski :)
<nigelb> jcastro_: you're right! Hard to stay away from IRC while on vacation ;)
<duanedesign> how is your vacation going?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<nigelb> duanedesign: prety nice :)
<nigelb> Finished a 360 km drive and resting now
<nigelb> (NO! I wasn't driving ;) )
<duanedesign> nigelb: its ok to get on IRC while on vacation. Just keep it social, don't try and do any work. :)
<Pendulum> nigelb: i agree with duanedesign. you're only allowed to chat with people about fun stuff! no work
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha
 * dpm hugs nigelb
<sense> good afternoon
<doctormo> Good morning nigelb, Pendulum and sense
<doctormo> Pendulum: What is work but the execution of fun stuff?
<sense> hi doctormo
 * nigelb hugs dpm too :)
<nigelb> hola doctormo
<doctormo> I never seem to get hugs, I must not be doing what ever it is that counts as work around here ;-)
 * Pendulum hugs doctormo 
<Pendulum> maybe you're doing too much of whatever counts as work?
<doctormo> Possible
<dpm> hugs are just for free, they're not for work, doctormo
 * dpm hugs doctormo
<doctormo> dpm: thanks :-) I've gotten hugs for art before, though that's really not "work", I don't think I've done any w word for a _long_ time now.
 * nigelb hugs dpm : good one!
<dpm> :-)
 * doctormo hugs everyone
 * kim0 joins the group hugs :)
 * nigelb hugs doctormo and kim0 :)
<nigelb> (and everyone else too!)
<Technoviking> finally getting some where on the new forums looks. preview at http://www.mikesplanet.net/forums (select ubuntu at bottom of page)
<Technoviking> jcastro: ping
<paultag> jcastro / jcastro_, maco: See ya'll at OLF!
<maco> im here!
<maco> dear lplib: go faster. i need data for my slides
<duanedesign> Technoviking: looking good
<Technoviking> duanedesign: thanks
<Technoviking> maco: is there any kubuntu cof svg for the new Kubuntu style?
<AlanBell> maco: what is your talk?
<maco> Technoviking: yes, but i dont know where to find it
<maco> AlanBell: today for ubucon its ubuntu dev processes, tomorrow it's the linux security myth
<Pendulum> maco: have fun!
<paultag> Hey all!
<paultag> maco: I'm on my way!
<paultag> I'm on the bus now
<paultag> Looking at traffic
<paultag> maco: when is Ubucon?
<paultag> I'll be in by about 5:30
<czajkowski> has sufficiently kicked paultag ass this evening
<czajkowski> can continue to watch her rugby
<paultag> :)
<paultag> maco: jcastro, either of you two around?
<jcastro> paultag: yo
<paultag> jcastro: I'll be down at OLF in t-minus about 1 hour 30, any plans for tonight?
<jcastro> I am following the crowd to the party
<paultag> Killer. Where are ya'll now ?
<paultag> I'd love to find the crowd -- I'll be coming in late :(
<jcastro> C112
<paultag> Oh, ahha
<paultag> I see, righto
<paultag> Well once i'm settled in, I'll pop back online and see what's going on
<paultag> Man, we should have an #olf channel
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/odonohuem/1909819/in/album/387345  our Meerkat has arrived early
<maco> paultag: ill be at the speaker dinner then the party
<maco> paultag: #ohiolinux on oftc
<paultag> maco: Where are ya'll now? I just checked in
<paultag> jcastro: I'll throw a ping your way, too
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-11
<popey> pleia2 / Technoviking have set res, karl and spaceghost to moderation on the list with a view to not actually approving any of their mail
<popey> the list has turned into a shitpit and they're the worst offenders
<popey> (ubuntu-users) that is
<Technoviking> popey: check out the new forum theme I'm working on, plus some ways you ranking posts http://www.mikesplanet.net/forums
<Technoviking> popey: want some feedback from some forum haters:)
<popey> haha
<popey> its quite
<popey> orange
<Technoviking> more than ubuntu.com?
<popey> yeah, maybe not
<popey> have you seen omg ubuntu forums?
<popey> http://forum.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<popey> quite purple
<popey> well, one big block
<Technoviking> but purple = Canonical and not Ubuntu:)
<popey> :)
<popey> Those crazies over at omg like to buck the trend
<Technoviking> the forums need to be whip into shape and modernizes, omg forums and stackexchange is going to eat our lunch
<popey> yup
<popey> +1
<popey> although, there is of course plenty of lunch to go around
<popey> and more and more lunch every day
<Technoviking> true
<popey> whats for lunch?
<popey> Oranges of course!
<popey> And maybe some Aubergines.
<popey> I should really go to bed :)
<Technoviking> added a Did you find this post helpful? addon to my testing forum
<Technoviking> later all , dinner time
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2010-September/015162.html guessing thats aimed at me
<popey> s/5
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> morning
<duanedesign> morning
<popey> lo
<matti> '
<matti> ;]
<czajkowski> duanedesign: you're up damn early
<akgraner> Woo Hoo!  Great UbuCon at Ohio LinuxFest yesterday!
<akgraner> Now if I can get through my talk without 1) falling off the riser 2)making up a word 3)talking so fast no one can understand me - I'll be doing well...
<Pendulum> akgraner: you'll do fine!
<Pendulum> although I fail to see the problem with making up a word
<akgraner> Pendulum, making of cool words if fine it they are cool - mine usually end up just sounding like I am talking with a mouth full or marbles
<Pendulum> aww
<akgraner> It was funny someone asked me if one of the Redhat guys hated Ubuntu b/c that is what they heard - and I said (tongue in cheek) No he loves Ubuntu he hates me!
<akgraner> so later at the pre-party - He came up to me and said Hey Amber I heard someone mention I hated you - you know that's not true right
<popey> are there redhat guys there? community or company?
<Pendulum> akgraner: there you go starting rumours again :P
<akgraner> I died laughing and told - No that's ok I started that  - I wanted to see how long it would take to get back to you
<akgraner> popey  - both are here Redhat and Volunteer Fedora people
<akgraner> There is a Fedora both and a Red Hat Booth beside on another b/c as a rule  - they always have separate booths at events - because their focus is different
<akgraner> Pendulum, yeah  - we were all cracking up about...
<akgraner> about it (grrrr)
<akgraner> and Robyn Bergeron (sp?) is going to put on a Meerkat shirt and my nametag and hangout in the Ubuntu Booth for a few and I am putting on a Fedora Shirt and her Nametag and hang out at their booth..
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> nice
<akgraner> She said all day people were coming up to here saying - You're Amber right?
<Pendulum> *snort*
<akgraner> she told then no  - She's my evil twin
<paultag> akgraner: ZOMG YOU'RE AKGRANER!
<akgraner> paultag,  :-P
<paultag> akgraner: I have your bag, I'm heading down soon :)
<Pendulum> paultag: awww, your fetching and carrying for akgraner ? how sweet :P
<akgraner> paultag, thanks!  Yep I'll be over in a few as well - I'm about 1.5 miles from the drury - so I'll grab a shuttle and head that way
<paultag> Pendulum: iknorite?
<paultag> akgraner: roger doger :)
<paultag> akgraner: see ya in there!
<akgraner> Thank way I can tell you what I was thinking for some of the stuff etc
<akgraner> also you can either 1) give the scarf (the faux purple fur on that I had made) away 2) have a drawing or some other something you think off.
<paultag> cool :)
<akgraner> there was a couple of people who where trying to walk off with it yesterday
<paultag> and I guess I have to wear that bow
<paultag> akgraner: Man, I looked a mess getting breakfast this morning
<akgraner> http://whatwillweuse.com/2010/09/10/amber-graner-at-ohio-linuxfest-ubucon/
<duanedesign> hey paultag
<paultag> akgraner: you nerds can drink ;)
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<akgraner> paultag, ha - I left before you all did
<paultag> akgraner: awww!
<Pendulum> akgraner: ooh. fun scarf :)
<paultag> akgraner: looks awesome :)
<paultag> Pendulum: Oh it's in my room, no big deal
<akgraner> Here is Jon Berkley (Ohio LoCo team) saying thank you to everyone for attending - http://whatwillweuse.com/2010/09/10/thanks-ubucon-at-the-ohio-linuxfest/
<Pendulum> paultag: the bag? I figured as much. but more fun to tease y'all :P
<paultag> akgraner: buckly :P
<akgraner> DOH!
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> buckley
<akgraner> sorry brain has engaged with my mouth yet
<paultag> forgot the e
<paultag> akgraner: it's OK, still early
<paultag> akgraner: I went to his house before I headed out to man-bear-pig or whatever that is
<paultag> Righto, well time to trek down
<akgraner> ahhh
<paultag> Love ya'll see ya in there
<akgraner> yep - I need to run as well!  see y'all in a few!!
<akgraner> The place was The Frog Bear and Wild Boar...I kept calling is song and dance for some reason
<maco> alright, im not using "sleep" and an infinite loop as an alarm clock again. the "infinite" bit seems to mean "ignores ^c and SIGHUP"
<czajkowski> :(
<Pendulum> heya JFo
<ScottL> doctormo, are you around and available for a little chat?
<JFo> heya Pendulum :)
<czajkowski> JFo: all set for your summit ?
<JFo> for the most part
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> JFo: got a link to stuff so I can tweet it ?
<JFo> yep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/Summit/Maverick
<JFo> is that what you are looking for?
<czajkowski> JFo: Go raibh maith agait :)
<czajkowski> Thank you in Irish :)
<JFo> :)
<JFo> czajkowski, do you have any abilities on the ClassBot
<JFo> nm
<czajkowski> JFo: were loco contacts mailed ?
<czajkowski> UK/Ireland/Ubuntu Women/Ubuntu LoCo Contacts mailing lists have all just been reminded
<JeremyFoshee> I don't think they were
<JeremyFoshee> I dropped the ball on so many things
<czajkowski> ohh full name
<czajkowski> JeremyFoshee: want a hand ?
<JFo> czajkowski, yes please
<JFo> I'll just be JFo I guess
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> JFo: how may I be of service
<JFo> looks like I may be good for now
<JFo> the real fun will be when the others start their sessions
<paultag> jcastro: Are you alive?
<JFo> guess not
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-12
<maco> cool! the upstream author of a package ive been watching for a year just joined lp today
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-05
<taggerdoodles> Hello, World
<akgraner> taggerdoodles, the name suites you :-P
<taggerdoodles> akgraner: thanks :)
<mhall119> heh
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: hey, chap
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: you never signed my fscking GPG key - I sit next to you and give you my print and you drop the ball :)
<doctormo> taggerdoodles: Yes I did, maybe I didn't sync it. I can never remember how the soddin' gpg stuff is supposed to work. I think I need a starfish.
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: Haha, tell me about it
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: the bindings suck ass, it's not a snap to implement
<doctormo> taggerdoodles: My guess, replace the bastard.
<doctormo> taggerdoodles: How goes your evening?
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: alright. Drinking scotch and watching cartoon network. Feeling overworked
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: You? How was the den?
<doctormo> taggerdoodles: It was kinda funny, Harvard is crawling with students and everyone is out drinking.
<doctormo> It was packed tight and we couldn't even get enough tables for half the people.
<taggerdoodles> Hahahaha
<doctormo> taggerdoodles: I hope your work schedule is ok. Just need some down time?
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: yeah for sure - work schedule is fine
<doctormo> I watched Time Team, had two pots of tea, watched futurama (wrote a blog about it) and had a night geeky night out.
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: sick. Who was at the den? Did spang show up (or daf - I need to talk with daf)
<doctormo> Oh and for some reason spend an hour holding a boom mike for a video short where an actor was playing me, but called 'Marvin' weird.
<taggerdoodles> or asheesh or mako
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: hahaha, cool
<doctormo> Daf, Asheesh and Mako were all there.
<taggerdoodles> fucking hell
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: I need to get in touch with daf
<doctormo> Flurish too, as well as Alex and almost everyone else.
<taggerdoodles> cool
<taggerdoodles> I'll have to come next weekend
<doctormo> sure, bring laptop, show up early, we can mess about.
<taggerdoodles> doctormo: yar
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, dpm
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> dpm, just microblogged UADW again
<dholbach> are you all set for the event? :)
<dpm> morning dholbach, nigelb
<dpm> I am! :)
<nigelb> dpm: Do you want to be added as helper for all the sessions?
<nigelb> I haven't added you yet.
<dpm> nigelb, yes, please, although I'm not sure I'll make it for the later sessions
<kim0> Morning folks
<czajkowski> aloha
 * popey waves to everyone
<czajkowski> popey: good holiday?
<Daviey> uhho, popey is back.
<dpm> dholbach, someone has just pointed me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/841075 - I thought you'd be interested to look at it
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 841075 in ubuntudeveloperportal "Packaging guide setup instructions are incorrect/outdated" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> ah, bugbot works here too :)
<dholbach> dpm, reassigning
<Daviey> dholbach: Is it worth adding to the footer how to propose fixes for that?
<dholbach> Daviey, yeah - can you file a bug about it? :)
<Daviey> gah :)
<Daviey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/841646
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 841646 in ubuntu-packaging-guide "Please add to the footer a link how to propose fixes/changes to the guide." [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> thanks Daviey :)
<dholbach> dpm, does developer.u.c still sync the content automagically?
<dpm> dholbach, it should, unless something went wrong
<dholbach> dpm, it looks as if it's not the last revision
<dpm> dholbach, just a sec, let me have a look...
<popey> czajkowski: yup :D
<czajkowski> excellent
<dholbach> dpm, the html title already reveals it: r50 on dev.u.c and r58 on people.c.c :)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I've noticed that when run as a cron job, the guide does not get updated, so it seems it hasn't been updated since the 27h June
<dpm> I'm looking to see if it's an environment variable problem in defining the cron job...
<dholbach> dpm, do you have a new-line at the end of your cron tab? that was a problem for me once - do you use exactly the same command in cron and when running it manually?
<dholbach> dpm_, do you have a new-line at the end of your cron tab? that was a problem for me once - do you use exactly the same command in cron and when running it manually?
<dpm> there is a newline and the cron job is running, it seems the run script does not find the update-packaging-guide one. Let me show you the logs...
<czajkowski> http://likeknow.com/ *sigh*  really in this day and age :/
<Daviey> czajkowski: Agreed, encouraging plagiarism is disgusting.
<AlanBell> and the girl who needs to do up a few more buttons is what exactly?
<czajkowski> indeed
<popey> czajkowski: what brought that site to your attention?
<czajkowski> twitter
<akgraner> jono, dholbach, jcastro - QA with Amanda on Friday overlaps with App Developer Week?  Want me to pull it from the schedule?
<akgraner> and if so can you all let Amanda know...
<dholbach> akgraner, bah, this sucks :/
<dholbach> dpm: ^
<dholbach> AFAIK Amanda's session was already moved once because of UDW
<akgraner> UGH - poor Amanda
<dholbach> maybe we can have both sessions simultaneously? just have her's in a different channel?
<akgraner> Want me to email her or can you all handle that and just let me know where to move it too....
<dholbach> dpm: ^? :)
<akgraner> one sec let me see what's happening in meeting
<akgraner> -meeting looks available as the release meeting ends at 1200UTC
<akgraner> crap I mean 12:30
<Pendulum> the only reason things moved out of -meeting is that because -meeting is unmoderated it was hard for anyone to follow what was going on as questions got mixed in with answers, etc.
<akgraner> Pendulum, I know  - Poor pgraner on that first one
<mhall119> can't you just make her session part of ADW?
<akgraner> wait I am looking at the times in my time zone blah I hate timezones
<popey> I'd also recommend against using -meeting for sessions like this
<popey> we have -classroom and -classroom-chat for a reason :D
<mhall119> +1 for abolishing timezones
<popey> +1 for UTC
<akgraner> well me to - but we either need to move her up an hour or something :-)
<popey> where is the QA session with Amanda detailed?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WeeklyQandA looked outdated
<akgraner> popey, it probable is  - I just saw it on the calendar when I was adding dpm as a helper to all the sessions this week
<akgraner> dang it  - I can't spell today - you know what I mean
<akgraner> popey, whoa - yep it's outdated....
<dpm> akgraner, not sure what to do, really. Amanda's talk doesn't really fit in with the topics of UADW. I'd be for delaying it one week, in which case I should probably talk to her. Let me send you and Amanda an e-mail...
<dpm> great, the 20:00 speaker today just abandoned his slot without any further notice :/
<akgraner> dpm - thanks! just wanted to bring it up before we are scrambling on Friday
 * dpm hugs akgraner
<akgraner> dpm thanks - and I've added a blog post to Ubuntu User about App Devel week and stuck it in all the usual places - lxer, linuxtoday etc for inclusion....
<dpm> akgraner, awesome, thanks!
<Pendulum>  i'tggggg
<nigelb> The akgraner is back in business :D
<Pendulum> sorry, kitten on keyboard
<nigelb> Hello Scotia :D
<popey> is it me or does the wiki still suck?
<czajkowski> he has some bad days
<czajkowski> if you log in
<czajkowski> you get routed to a different landing page
<czajkowski> logged in IS with a RT number
<czajkowski> it's an issue with the wiki
<AlanBell> popey: it has been mostly unsucked
<AlanBell> if you can log in you should be fine
<AlanBell> and the behaviour of redirects has changed
<AlanBell> which is a bit of a problem
<popey> its painfully slow for me
<AlanBell> hmm
<AlanBell> I am about to edit a page and save it . . .
<AlanBell> done
<popey> took 30 seconds to load https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<AlanBell> loaded
<popey> Ok, no problem then, I'll shut up.
<AlanBell> well, not reproduced
<AlanBell> but there could be a problem
<akgraner> haha nigelb I didn't know there was a "The" in my name but I could get used to that :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: hahaa :)
<kim0> today is a US holiday right
<kim0> jcastro: so you're not here ? :)
<akgraner> kim0, yep - Labor Day :-)
<akgraner> speaking to the holiday question not answering for jcastro
<dpm_> AlanBell, all set for the UADW talk at 19:00UTC?
<AlanBell> dpm: all set
<dpm> AlanBell, brilliant, thanks!
<kim0> akgraner: yeah hehe
<nigelb> dholbach: Nice article on OMGUbuntu :)
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<dholbach> but it wasn't only my work :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm going to steal your Hello World into a post for developer.ubuntu.com ;)
<nigelb> dpm: paste error there? :)
<dpm> nigelb, skype drag and drop accident :)
<nigelb> heh
<daker> https://launchpad.net/~sjklfjalkfsakl LoL
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow - have a great rest of your day
<jono> paultag, did you add those approved LoCo feeds to loco.ubuntu.com ?
<paultag> jono: humm?
<paultag> jono: yeah, I emailed you back just now
<paultag> jono: look @ the table on the page
<paultag> on the link you sent to us on the list
<paultag> it contains a column on their status that I added, every one except for 2 is added, I processed them by EOD when you asked last
<jono> paultag, right, it says you approved them, but did you add them to loco.ubuntu.com ?
<paultag> jono: yes
<jono> awesome, thanks paultag!
<popey> should I know how to add blogs to loco.ubuntu.com ?
<paultag> jono: I did one, noted, and added - a `no' or `?' would be unprocessed
<popey> Have I missed an announcement?
<paultag> popey: the LD folks emailed us, loco.u.c/admin
<paultag> popey: yeah, I guess :)
<jono> paultag, thats cool
<jono> popey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<jono> that's where teams add their feeds
<popey> i got that bit
<popey> I was missing where we (loco council) add them to ld
<paultag> popey: http://loco.ubuntu.com/admin/articles/feed/add/
<jono> paultag, I think you can remove the added feeds from that table now
<popey> but found the mail
<popey> ta!
<paultag> popey: under /admin :)
<jono> popey, :-)
<paultag> jono: OK. I'll do that by EOD - a bit busy ATM
<popey> \o/ mail
<jono> paultag, np
<jono> thanks paultag!
<paultag> sure thing jono
<jono> :-)
<popey> thanks chaps
<paultag> popey: thank you, lovemuffen
<nigelb> popey: Nice vacation?
<popey> very
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Where was it?
<akgraner> ok so I somehow deleted have the newsletter and the wiki won't let me revert it back  - can anyone help me? please
<akgraner> ugh
<akgraner> s/have/half
<akgraner> Here is the link  -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue231 I need to revert it back one revision but I can't for some reason
<akgraner> I'll just copy and paste but that is weird...
<akgraner> Daviey, are you in the wiki?
<Daviey> akgraner: yes, and reverted
<akgraner> THANK YOU  - I owe you a beer or 12 when I see you...
<Daviey> hmm, maybe i failed..
<Daviey> "You did not change the page content, not saved!"
<akgraner> It was there
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I already added the changes  - what ever you did worked as the whole newsletter was back
<akgraner> I don't know why I could revert it though - I used to be able too?
<akgraner> s/could/couldn't
<mhall119> hey akgraner, how do they do BBQ sauce in your neck of the woods?
<akgraner> how they or I do it - people here love vinegar and mustard based sauces
<akgraner> but not me ...I reach for stubbs why mess with perfection :-)
<akgraner> Hey y'all - I asked in the news team as well - but could someone lend a set of eyes and read through Issue 231 for me - See if there are formating errors or typos etc - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue231
<akgraner> I need to step away for about 30 minutes then I'll add "In this Issue" and publish if someone can read through it one more time for me and check the links :-)
<akgraner> please and thanks in advance :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: I've gotten to where I like the vinegar sauce, that's what I typically use now
<mhall119> hmmm, I don't have a homemade tomato-based sauce
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-06
<akgraner> anyone else read through the newsletter?
<mhall119> I skimmed it
<mhall119> every looked okay
<mhall119> how do you collect all of that information though?
<Pendulum> mhall119: people dump links into a google doc
<akgraner> mhall119, what Pen said - and myself and others went through about 150 issues and pulled links to every site we used and I created an RSS feed for them them I skim through daily
<mhall119> akgraner: sounds like you need a better RSS reader ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> also, it sounds like we should export the loco.u.c blog aggregation as RSS
<akgraner> I am still not comfortable with everything beinf automated - I like to look at the information
<akgraner> and sometimes the first paragraph doesn't contain the meat of the story/post
<mhall119> ReadFeeder wouldn't automate it, but you could make a queue for each section in UWN, and just drop stuff into those queues as you find them during the month
<mhall119> it also displays the original page, not the summary
<mhall119> (the summary is in a tooltip over the entry title though, for skimming)
<akgraner> cool  - yeah I really need to dump all the feeds into Readfeeder it's on my list :-)
<mhall119> I'm up to 1876 feeds being updated by RF
<mhall119> akgraner: do you have an OPML file of the feeds?
<akgraner> um prob not b/c I don't even know what OPML means ;-)
<akgraner> or I might and just not know it
<akgraner> which is entirely possible
<mhall119> if it's in Google Reader you can get an OPML, it's basically just an XML file of the feed url and title
<akgraner> ok then yep I have that :-)
<akgraner> brb need to finish publishing UWN :-) Finally woot woot
<mhall119> akgraner: is there an RSS feed for UWN that I can subscribe to?
<akgraner> there is supposed to be - it would be the fridge feed....
<akgraner> I don't think - or can't remember if we set up another one yet or not - also people subscribe to the forums post as well
 * akgraner adds that to my list of things to verify or get fixed :-)
<mhall119> I was just wondering, it's not a big deal if there isn't
<paultag> So, I've decided to make the first hipster distro with Syn
<paultag> I think it'll be an ironic statement on the state of GNU/Linux (which I do understand makes me a hipster)
<paultag> I'm going to make the default terminal font Helvetica
<paultag> (but monospaced) - and preloaded indie music that you've never heard of
<mhall119> but then people will have heard of it
<paultag> humm good point
<mhall119> OMG, you'd be able to destroy hipsterism!
<mhall119> do it!
<mhall119> DO IT!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I think I'll do that - I wonder if I can use the linux framebuffer to set the console's background to something
<paultag> RMS with a scarf and glasses
<mhall119> how would you know if he had on a scarf?
<mhall119> or, if the scarf was wrapped around the beard, how would you know it was RMS?
<paultag> true
<paultag> perhaps RMS posing with a fixie
<mhall119> fixie?
<paultag> mhall119: fixed speed bike
<mhall119> oh man, I'm so not hipster
<paultag> truth
<paultag> mhall119: want to see something super hipster?
<mhall119> akgraner: so I tried my hand at a molasses based BBQ sauce tonight, turned out alright, but there's something missing
<mhall119> paultag: sure
<paultag> mhall119: this is what the next release of Fluxbox is going to look like (minus the conky script, that's mine ;) ) - http://i.imgur.com/nP9Sf.png
<paultag> classy, aye?
<Cheri703> so I'm randomly announcing it and then I'm off to bed: I am going before the EMEA board tomorrow (scheduling conflict for america meeting) :)
<mhall119> ew
<paultag> mhall119: oh pfft - it's so clutch
<mhall119> Cheri703: you weren't a member already?
<paultag> Cheri703: :D
<Cheri703> nope mhall119
<mhall119> Cheri703: where's your wiki application page?
<Cheri703> hope to be after tomorrow :)
<Cheri703> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cheri703
<Cheri703> I'm a bit anxious as I've not been doing quite as much in the past few months, but life has been insane :/ things should actually start calming down, even though I'm starting a full time job next week (hence the scheduling conflict)
<mhall119> IME, the membership boards know that people's contribution levels rise and fall, and that sometimes life takes precedence
<Cheri703> thanks mhall119 :)
<Cheri703> kk, cool :)
<akgraner> Cheri703, you rock - don't be nervous...
<mhall119> paultag: Fluxbox can look beautiful, why does is still look like Win95?
<paultag> mhall119: it's a secret, but we have compositing support for 1.3.1+2
<Cheri703> thanks akgraner
<paultag> mhall119: so it should handle compiz esque fancyness, but our impl is stupid small footprint
<mhall119> paultag: but the widgets look dated
<paultag> mhall119: we also have new lua support
<paultag> mhall119: that's conky not fluxbox
<Cheri703> ok, well, just wanted to mention it, and now I'm off to bed! early morning tomorrow
<paultag> mhall119: we also have cool xdg autostarting shaz going, so it might become a workable DE soonish
<mhall119> paultag: I mean the window frame, scrollbars, toolbar, etc
<paultag> mhall119: oh, I actually prefer it like that :(
<mhall119> paultag: cool, have you proposed the xdg autostart upstream yet?
<paultag> mhall119: since we have compositing support, we could get it slick looking soonish
<paultag> mhall119: sorta kinda. I have my delta up and in the testing branch
<mhall119> paultag: I saw fluxbox slick looking 5 years ago
<paultag> mhall119: I need to add a bit more and clean it up
<paultag> mhall119: yeah Mint's doing an OK job with it
<mhall119> I almost used Fluxbox as the basis for Qimo
<paultag> mhall119: http://linuxcritic.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/lm8fbce_mintconfig.png <- that's Fluxbox
<mhall119> see. why doesn't it look like that by default?
<paultag> mhall119: because the idiots who can do good work like that don't feel like contributing upstream
<paultag> and it pisses me off
<paultag> If I could get in touch with whoever, I'd gladly merge it in personally
<mhall119> it's open source right? Steal their configs
<paultag> mhall119: Yeah, but some of it is either not documented under a license or CC-NC-SA 3
<paultag> with means it's nonfree by DFSG standards
<paultag> mhall119: I'm going to head off, but perhaps I'll start hunting harder to make fluxbox prettier OTB
<paultag> One love :)
<mhall119> g'night
 * mhall119 should wrap up school work and head to bed too
<doctormo> Hey paultag
<mhall119> so I'm writing an essay about open source software, where should I go with this?
<mhall119> akgraner: ^^ and NTEU insights for me?
<doctormo> mhall119: go to me ;-). what are writing about?
<mhall119> doctormo: I haven't decided yet, something about FLOSS that I personally relate to or care about
<mhall119> but in no more than 5 pages
<akgraner> mhall119, wow - that's a huge topic- gotta narrow it down some more
<mhall119> yeah, that's what I'm asking for suggestions for
<akgraner> ok so give me 4 things you can personally relate too
<mhall119> it's not supposed to be an advocacy piece, more descriptive from a personal point of view
<doctormo> mhall119: Yeah, I think I've maybe savaged about 60% of the FOSS topic over 4 years of blogs and comments.
<akgraner> relate/care about
<mhall119> learning, sharing, fixing and creating
<mhall119> but a lot of that is because I'm a developer
<mhall119> I'm wondering how to relate this to technical non-developers or non-technical users
<doctormo> mhall119: Owning, fixing, learning, sharing. FOSS rules.
<akgraner> Then discuss where the pain points are for new users and how as a developer you work to overcome the gaps/barriers to entry without lowering the standards of quality
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683063/ are my notes so far
<akgraner> or making new users feel patronized etc
 * mhall119 loves tomboy-pastebinit
<mhall119> need to fix bullets and indenting though :(
<doctormo> The only parts missing from my mental list are: Efficiencies, NIH resistance, Pre-Pay Development models, support freedom (choosing who to help you) etc.
<mhall119> NIH resistance?
<mhall119> have you seen the number of python web frameworks?
<mhall119> or java ones?
<akgraner> mhall119, that's some pretty cool brainstorming there
<mhall119> akgraner: thanks
<mhall119> I tell you, Tomboy should be a requirement for college work
<mhall119> don't know what I'd do without it
<akgraner> Let me think about it - I've been up since 5am and have another early day tomorrow  - can I give you some sane feedback tomorrow?
<mhall119> sure, my brainstorming is due tomorrow night
<akgraner> ok cool...
<mhall119> g'night
<mhall119> and thanks both of  you
<doctormo> mhall119: Well resistance in a certain way, probably not in some others.
<doctormo> np, night night
<cheenu> how to download a video from youtube from ubuntu terminal?
<AlanBell> cheenu: try asking in #ubuntu or your loco team channel
<AlanBell> this isn't really the right place for that question
<dpm> good morning all
<cheenu> ok thanks but can u tell me how to go for #ubuntu ??
<cheenu> i got it fine thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning nigelb
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> ahoy dpm :)
<dpm> a rocking start to UADW yesterday, thanks a lot nigelb and akgraner for your help!
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> :)
<popey> Morning all
<nigelb> dpm: The wiki already has logs. akgraner and I did the logs as sson as we could :)
<nigelb> dpm: and IRC nicknames are all sorted out now :)
<dpm> nigelb, yeah I saw the logs, good work!
<kim0> Morning folks
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> kim0: you about for a quick pm please ?
<kim0> czajkowski: sure
<czajkowski> thanks
<dpm> hey nigelb, did you have a chance to look at the e-mail I sent you re: tutorials for d.u.c?
<nigelb> dpm: I did, I'm going to convert AlanBell's class from yesterday into a tutorial (with credit to him of course)
<dpm> nigelb, excellent, let me set up an account for you at d.u.c
<nigelb> \o/
<AlanBell> cool :)
<nigelb> dpm: Excellent, got it.
<dpm> nigelb, cool, let me pm with some details
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howdy
<duanedesign> czajkowski: doind well i hope?
<czajkowski> yeah not to bad
<czajkowski> working on testing a system for a mate
<czajkowski> ad then doing a training manual
<jcastro> akgraner:
<jcastro> I seem to have forgotten how to add things to the fridge calendar
<nigelb> jcastro: Does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<nigelb> akgraner is away today
<jcastro> aha
<jcastro> got it
<akgraner> jcastro, I'm on for 5 mins before heading out again
<akgraner> did my email make sense to you?
<jcastro> I'm all set!
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it got filtered so I am lucky I ran into it
<jcastro> I am resetting things now
<akgraner> ok :-)
<jcastro> and will make an annoucenment this afternoon
<akgraner> jeez do you send my email to /dev/null to like Pete does
<jcastro> thanks for the tip, I was totally unaware of how screwed I would have been
<jcastro> no, I have an askubuntu filter and it's in your sig
<jcastro> so it got stuck there
<jcastro> but it's ok, I check it daily
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<jcastro> it's my AU + Amber folder now
<akgraner> no worries...everyone needs an Amber folder
<akgraner> ok I just wanted to check with you before I headed out again
<akgraner> nigelb, please email if I need to finish logs again today - I'll do it when I return
<jcastro> hey jono
<popey> BARK BARK BARK! JORGE IS HERE! BARK BARK!
<Pici> Voice recognition?
<nigelb> lok
<nigelb> lol
<Pici> nigelb: It reminded me of this: http://spamusement.com/index.php/comics/view/41
<jcastro> popey: meow meow, hi popey meow meow
<nigelb> I finally got around to posting to planet.mozilla.org today!
<nigelb> \o/
<jono> hey jcastro
<jcastro> jono: why did you let me buy this mercyful fate
<jono> which one?
<jono> and when did I let you buy it? :-)
<jcastro> I bought the "best of"
<jcastro> I think you were in the channel
<jcastro> and I was like "ok, going to go get it"
<jcastro> way to look out
<jono> news to me
<jono> lol
<jcastro> there's like, specs of genius
<jono> don't listen to Mercyful Fate, listen to King Diamond
<jcastro> and then he gets all .. well, you know
<jono> get Them, Conspiracy and Abigail
<jono> wow my blog has got some discussion going
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I aksed ted to respond to chip
<jono> cool
<jcastro> jono: hey when you get a chance (no rush) can you search for when you mailed me telling me my start date? I promise to write it down this time.
<jcastro> I know I am like a week or so after you
<jono> jcastro, dude, I do this every year
<jono> didnt you write a blog entry about when you started?
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> but I suck, I was like "this month I celebrate"
<jono> just post it for this month
<jono> not sure if the specific date is required
<jcastro> yeah I think this is what we did last time
 * jono tries to avoid digging through his email :-)
<jcastro> I will post tonight or something
<jono> awesome
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> man lightning just struck the house across the canal from me!
<czajkowski> gah I've the menu for flipping throuhg application on my dekstop and it won't go away
<czajkowski> and is blocking my view!!!
<Pendulum> jcastro: that's a bit close for comfort
<Pici> aye
<jcastro> yeah but for a split second I thought the world was over, that was awesome!
<Pici> I'm not sure many people would describe it that way.
<nigelb> Pici: but its jcastro! He's not most people :P
<Pici> nigelb: ah, you're right.
<nigelb> k, sleep. For realz
<nigelb> G'nite
<jcastro> at my last job a guy got struck  by lightning
<jono> czajkowski, yeah sometimes the launcher gets a bit stuck
<jcastro> it hit like 3 feet from him
<jcastro> and knocked him off his feet
<jussi> jcastro: are you zeus? :P
 * jono begins the burndown smackdown :-)
<jono> akgraner, can you complete your action from the burndown?
<jono> akgraner, on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-one-developer-apis
<czajkowski> jono:  a bit! have had to reboot 6 times today alone due to it
<jono> czajkowski, oof, see if you can reproduce and file a bug
<jono> czajkowski, are you natty or oneiric?
<jussi> bed time. laters :)
<czajkowski> oneiric
<czajkowski> I can reporduce it if I alt tab 5 applications the menu bar across the screen will not feck off
<duanedesign> hello community friends
<jcastro> czajkowski: let's find DBO on #ayatana
<jcastro> he's always asking for alt-tab testers
<duanedesign> i hav an Ubuntu One users who wants the site in French. Will Chrom not do this?
<jono> czajkowski, file a bug
<czajkowski> against?
<duanedesign> aha i found #ubuntu-fr
<jono> doctormo, around?
<jono> doctormo, would you mind looking into your item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-irc-classroom-events ? thanks!
<jcastro> before you get to me I just knocked two off
<jcastro> there's no need to investigate my items
 * jcastro hand waves a little bit
<duanedesign> jono: in your crazy schedule i really need 3o minutes to discuss Beginners Team, We are at a bit of a crossroads an would hate to see the team fade into Ubuntu folklore. I believe it has a lot to give
<jono> duanedesign, sounds good, can we chat later this week?
<duanedesign> so in the coming weeks keep it in mind please jono
<duanedesign> jono: awsome!
<jono> duanedesign, lets get something in the calendar, one sec
<jono> duanedesign, Fri at 2pm Pacific?
<duanedesign> only thin i have that day is a 10 am Central
<duanedesign> so sounds perfect
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> the list of regressions moving to gnome 3 is like a mile long. :-/
<jono> duanedesign, awesome
<jono> jcastro,  if you want to hear something odd, check out Sigh
<jono> odd Japanese death metal oddball band
<jcastro> is that like a band?
<jcastro> oh
<jono> interesting to listen to
<jono> jcastro, check out Musica In Tempora Belli by them
<jcastro> hmm, weird
<jono> jcastro, see what I mean?
<jono> :-)
<jono> not as awesome as Ghost, though
<jcastro> hmm, this middle classical thing is nice
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> then he ruins it by singing
<jono> hehe
<jcastro> I guess I'll forever be radio-pop metal
<head_victim> You say that like there's something wrong with radio-pop metal ;)
<jcastro> I try not to be too condascending to him when it's between working hours
<akgraner> jono  - I emailed you buddy aq :-)  he never got back to me - I'll try him one more time but you may have to kick him :-)
<jono> thanks akgraner, follow up and if nothing happens, postpone it
<akgraner> ok :-) will do
 * akgraner goes on an aq hunt....or at least a spamming mission 
<jono> jcastro, can you do me a favor?
<jono> follow up with kapil and get him to complete his actions on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html
<cjohnston> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> akgraner: see pm
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-07
<paultag> doctormo: I think we've got this muchmuch stuff down
<mhall119> akgraner: what in your opinion has had the biggest impact to you, personally, from being involved in free software?
 * mhall119 is still trying to nail down an idea for this essay
<mhall119> that question is actually open to anyone who wants to answer
<mhall119> not just akgraner
<akgraner> biggest personal impact....hmmm
<mhall119> like, aside form employment, has is changed your life or perspective in a meaningful way?
<mhall119> I mean, I explicitly remember downloading the source code for Netscape 5 and realizing "My God, this tells me exactly how to build a browser!"
<mhall119> hmm, that's actually a good anecdote, I should use that
<akgraner> for me it has nothing to do with FOSS  -but with re-defining me  - and my drive, determination, and re-enforcing my can-do, adapt and over come anything nature.  I am more confident, and understand and can articulate my strengths and weakness in a way that I think tends to influence and drive change...
<akgraner> it's also caused me to realize anyone can do anything they set their mind to (if they want it bad enough)
<mhall119> I like that
 * mhall119 copy/pastes
<akgraner> it's re-defined how I view the world and show me personally how being open to change and diversity can change the world literally
<akgraner> s/show/shown
<mhall119> this essay may end up on my blog before it get's submitted to my professor ;)
<mhall119> we'll call that peer-review
<mhall119> so someone can shout: "Hey, there's no apostrophe in 'gets' you illiterate engineer!"
<akgraner> FOSS is more that technology - if you people choose it see it - it reaches further than the applications and distributions on your desktop  - it can quite literally open up the world to not only  non-developer end users but anyone who chooses to be more than a consumer
 * mhall119 makes more notes
 * akgraner gets off my soapbox...:-)
 * mhall119 considers getting akgraner to write this in exchange for food and Gwibber patches
<akgraner> hahah
<mhall119> only Gwibber is Vala now :(
<akgraner> I pretty passionate about that - and to be honest I think it's the first time I have expressed how it's changed me openly :-)
<akgraner> but the last 3 years - amazing!
<mhall119> alright, brainstorming phase of the assignment has been turned in
<mhall119> yeah, it has been pretty wild
<mhall119> more wild for some of us I suppose
<akgraner> true enough...
<mhall119> thanks for your insights akgraner
 * mhall119 is off to bed
<akgraner> anytime - me too
<akgraner> thanks for asking
<dpm> good morning all
<jono> hey dpm
<dpm> hey jono
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning!
<kim0> Morning
<dholbach> hi kim0, hi nigelb
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb dpm hey there
<dpm> morning kim0, dholbach, nigelb
<dholbach> hi dpm
<czajkowski> morning lovelies
<kim0> czajkowski: morning :)
<mhall119> good morning
<Pendulum> hiya mhall119
<mhall119> hey Pendulum
<mhall119> how are you doing these days?
<Pendulum> I'm doing okay. Healing well :)
<nigelb> Morning mhall119 / Pendulum
<jussi> mrgh
<jussi> Why does unity not actually switch on alt+tab, just wiggle the icon?
<mhall119> a bug perhaps?
<paultag> jussi: when Unity fails, it tris to be cute and clever so you say "Awww" rather then "WTF"
<popey> yeah, the wiggle means "dont hate me, I wub you!"
<paultag> speaking of WTF - Hello, MoinMoin, nice to meet you!
<paultag> popey: that's exactly it :)
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/vYUWa.png - forgot to put this at the end of the last line
<kim0> jussi: yeah I get this wiggle thing too .. meh
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, dpm creating hangout now
<kim0> okie
<mhall119> wow paultag, how'd you do that?
<paultag> mhall119: I tried using some invalid syntax to see if I could get the parser to do the right thing
<paultag> mhall119: turns out not
<paultag> but still; it should not fail like that
<paultag> it should protest impotantly at me
<paultag> impotently *
<mhall119> nope, python is explicit
<mhall119> not passive aggressive like PHP
<paultag> mhall119: no, I mean, it should (just like if I do [[invalid|syntax!>], it'll try and parse it best it can
<paultag> mhall119: I should never see that screen :)
<mhall119> oh, you broke Moin's syntax parser?
<paultag> mhall119: yes sir.
<mhall119> well, then the reason is because wikis are inherently evil and abusive
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> good 'nuf for me.
<paultag> call it a day :) we agree (for once) :)
<mhall119> he agreed last week too
<mhall119> we really shouldn't make a habit of this
<paultag> he sure did. Yeah, it's getting odd
<paultag> people'll think we're dating or something
<mhall119> hey, you're agreeing with me again, stop!
<paultag> No, you!
<mhall119> ok I will
<mhall119> wait....dammit
<paultag> fffuuu-- :)
<dholbach> jono, dpm, jcastro, kim0: hippies
<jono> lol
<dholbach> … always good to talk to you :)
<kim0> woot :)
<jcastro> I need to shave
<kim0> dholbach is the coolest though ;)
<dholbach> I think I looked most tired :)
<jono> dholbach, always fun :-)
<jono> I love our team calls, I prefer our team sprints :-)
<czajkowski> whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 * czajkowski does a dance 
 * czajkowski got a job as a PM :D 
<czajkowski> start next wednesday
<Pendulum> \o/
<czajkowski> PM dealing with developers
<czajkowski> that's me :)
<czajkowski> weeeee
<jussi> Pendulum: oh Pendulum!!!
<jussi> czajkowski: sounds fun!
<pleia2> czajkowski: congrats :)
<dholbach> congratulations :)
<czajkowski> Thank you
<czajkowski> am sooo happy
<czajkowski> start next friday
<czajkowski> next wednesday even
<czajkowski> 4 month contract as they've never had the role before so we'll see
<jcastro> woooo!
<czajkowski> I get to deal with developers who are going over budget and introduce time plans and then make specs up for their projects based on what the account manager has noted from the client. NEver done this before but gonna love trying it
<paultag> czajkowski: which company?
<paultag> was this the mozilla gig?
<czajkowski> paultag: nope
<paultag> sweet :)
<czajkowski> though I do have a mozilla interview for another role in about 45 mins
<czajkowski> but they have a long drawn out process
<paultag> czajkowski: leverage the offer
<czajkowski> interview on last week and again on monday for this place, and hired today.
<paultag> czajkowski: got hired or got an offer?
<czajkowski> paultag: hired I start wednesday morning
<paultag> czajkowski: and you accepted already?
<czajkowski> paultag: I'm cracking up not working. So yes.
 * czajkowski hates being idle 
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, but you should have said I'd think about it (which usually is what you do), then do the next interview and leverage (I got an offer for this at here, and I'm going. Make me an offer)
<paultag> czajkowski: if they come back and raise them, bam. If not, no worries
<czajkowski> paultag: mozilla made me go through 4 interviews to tell me it's now on hold. that's enoigh to make a person not apply again to a company.
<paultag> czajkowski: sure, but you had an interview later on that same day, it's not like you're telling the first guys no
<paultag> oh well :)
<paultag> czajkowski: congrats!
<czajkowski> cheers
<nigelb> Now I know why dholbach was looking for email :)
<nigelb> (in summit that is)
<mhall119> paultag: negotiating is much easier when you currently have a job
<jcastro> jono: http://ostatic.com/blog/bacon-justifies-ubuntu-decisions
<jcastro> for some reason this title is funny to me
<nigelb> I was about to say "that title is awesome"
<jcastro> like "we're doing this so you can have bacon in the morning with your bread"
<popey> mmmmm bacon
<nigelb> jcastro++
<nigelb> Exactly my thought
<czajkowski> I brought back 5 packets of bacon from ireland
<czajkowski> we're down to 3
<czajkowski> :o
<popey> what's wrong with good old british (danish) bacon!
<dholbach> ok my friends - see you all tomorrow
<popey> o/
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<dholbach> byeeeeee
<Pendulum> have a good evening dholbach!
<dholbach> you too
<jcastro> how do I roll back a page in wordpress?
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> checking
<jcastro> doesn't seem to be listed in the obvious places
<czajkowski> roll back what do you mean like revert to an older page without editing?
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> jcastro: I think it's a plugin that has to be installed
<jcastro> :-/
<czajkowski> it's not by default on 2 of my blogs but is on my barcamp
<czajkowski> version control
<popey> scroll down
<popey> previous versions are listed under the edit box
<AlanBell> click a revision, hit the restore link
<jcastro> ok which page would I see a revision on?
<jcastro> I'm on the Pages page
<jcastro> where I can click on a page, edit, etc.
<AlanBell> click the page you want to look at
<jcastro> right
<AlanBell> and then say, "oh darn, wish that was a post"
<jcastro> hah
<AlanBell> I have a revision history on posts but not pages
<nigelb> AlanBell++
<nigelb> With jekyll, I just realized I can do a git reset \o/
<popey> hehe
<jono> wow
<jono> that article is nuts
<jono> she really read waaaay too much into it
<jono> I just responded
<nigelb> jono: Obviously. Which is why we just read the title, chuckled and left it there :)
<nigelb> s/title/url
<popey> I can see their point.
<popey> I can certainly see how jono uses a broken light switch analogy
<popey> the menu doesn't just have two states, there, and not there.
<popey> the menu has lots of options, a light switch does not
<popey> now, compare a mixing desk with the menu and you're getting closer
<popey> you can probably reach out and hit the fader first time most of the time, but you probably wont hit all the pots on target all the time
<mhall119> jono: do you know if hiding the mindow controls was usability tested like other parts of Unity?
<ejat> thanks to the sponsorship board .. i feel lucky to be in the standby list …
<Pendulum> mhall119: there's a response to jono's post by mpt that addresses that
<Pendulum> mhall119: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/06/menu-discoverability-in-ubuntu-11-10/#comment-304012304
<mhall119> thanks Pendulum
<mhall119> I like the idea of showing the menus briefly on app startup
<mhall119> I'd even say they should be shown all the time for non-maximized windows (since otherwise thespace is wasted)
 * jussi doesnt like stuff that hides. It makes things slow :/
<mhall119> woot, > 2GB in U1 now
<jussi> (and yes, Im trying unity atm)
<mhall119> my biggest usability gripe with Unity is that when I have a maximized window below a non-maximized one, the non-maximized windows's menu appears to below to the maximized window (visually)
<mhall119> and clicking part of it brings up the non-maximized windows' menus, but if you miss the menu text it'll switch to the maximized one instead
<jussi> Someone should write a book about "how to gripe effectively" :D
 * jussi wonders if Pendulum is about...
<mhall119> she was
<jussi> yeah, but she disappeared on me :(
<mhall119> just mouse-ver, she'll re-appear
<jussi> hahaha
 * Pendulum reappears
<Pendulum> sorry jussi!
<jussi> :D
<mhall119> see, it's totally intuitive
<nigelb> "In 1995 you could able fit all Internet technology in brain. In 2011 you can not able fit even git in brain."
<nigelb> that devops guy is awesome
<mhall119> to be fair, 90% of the internet in 1995 was rainbow background images and <blink> tags
<nigelb> You're confusing MySpace with internet :P
<nigelb> (j/k)
<mhall119> there was no MySpace
<mhall119> only Yahoo profiles
<nigelb> geocities!
<mhall119> oh gawd
<czajkowski> jono: we have 1 email address that goes to all of the boards - ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<jono> czajkowski, oops
<jono> thanks for letting me know czajkowski
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> jono: np I think it's been said before, helps for reply all
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, nigelb, cjohnston call in 5m?
<cjohnston> are we doing a call in 5 minutes?
<jono> yup :-)
<pleia2> jono: you sent to the old board lists again :) those aren't used so new board members on them, you want just Ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<jono> pleia2, yeah, czajkowski just told me
<doctormo> hmm whereis paultag... missing.
<pleia2> oh sorry
<pleia2> I don't read
<pleia2> hehe
<jono> I will resend my mail
<czajkowski> jono: delete the other addresses will you please :)
<jono> :-)
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<pleia2> we should probably get those old lists shut down
<pleia2> ticket with IS?
<czajkowski> pleia2: want me to do it
<pleia2> czajkowski: yes please, can you Cc: me and popey on it?
<czajkowski> wilko
<pleia2> (I think popey was the one who was helping with this consolidation)
<pleia2> if not, well, he loves email
<jono> lol
 * cjohnston is trying to clear out my spam
<cjohnston> erm.. amount of email he gets
<jono> alirght dialing you all up :-)
<cjohnston> jono: we will hopefully have rt 17810 done in the next week.. which will mean huge improvements for LD and summit
<czajkowski> pleia2: done
<jono> mhall119, can you join the call?
<jono> I tried skyping you
<czajkowski> now to go find charlieS and ask him nicely
<duanedesign> jono: what channel?
<jono> duanedesign, huh?
<duanedesign> jono: i git a messAGE  we g=had a talk in ten?
<duanedesign> reschedule?
<jono> duanedesign, we scheduled it for Friday
<jono> <duanedesign> so in the coming weeks keep it in mind please jono
<jono>  jono: awsome!
<jono> <jono> duanedesign, lets get something in the calendar, one sec
<jono>  duanedesign, Fri at 2pm Pacific?
<duanedesign> jono: HAHA that is the first time me camendar has been early :)
<jono> <duanedesign> only thin i have that day is a 10 am Central
<jono>  so sounds perfect
<duanedesign> that is great
<cjohnston> call dropped
<cjohnston> jono:
<jono> cjohnston, dialing back
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-08
<mhall119> jono: sorry, had somewhere I had to be this evening
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> *yawn* Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<kim0> morning all
<dpm> heya kim0
<kim0> hey
<popey> seems release and then uds comes round faster and faster each time!
<nigelb> uds stuff is really early this time, that's all.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> dpm: ello ello
<kim0> jcastro: here ?
<mhall119> nigelb: I think that's due to people requesting earlier confirmation about sponsorship, so they have more time to plan
<nigelb> mhall119: I know. I was one of the people requesting that :)
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/09/08/rwc-warning/  You have all been warned
<cjohnston> dholbach: did you get my email?
<dholbach> cjohnston, yes
<cjohnston> does that sound possible?
<jcastro> kim0: looking for me?
<kim0> yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: so am I
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> mhall119: hey, you remember that screenshot of private meetings in summit?
<jcastro> does that work?
<mhall119> not in production yet
<mhall119> but it works in trunk
<scott-work> dholbach: hi, scott lavender here, i wanted to verify that an email i recieved actually came from you :)
<czajkowski> hah
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> he signs off have a nice day!
<nigelb> dpm: Hey, I won't be around for the start of UADW today.
<nigelb> I'm off to meet a few friends for dinner. I should be back around the second session though
<dpm> nigelb, no worries, I'll be there. Thanks for the heads up and enjoy your dinner :)
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> scott-work, I guess so :)
<scott-work> dholbach: just wanted to make sure because i hadn't applied and was slightly surprised by the offer :)
<scott-work> happy as well, of course :-)
<dholbach> somebody else nominated you then :)
<scott-work> i shall reply shortly then, thank you
<scott-work> i wish i could find out who so i could thank them ;)
<jono> kim0, hey
<jono> free to chat?
<scott-work> jono: i believe i'll make it to UDS-P, perhaps i should brush up on my metallica guitar work ;)
<jono> scott-work, absolutely!
<jono> kim0, you there?
<czajkowski> do we have a name yet for PP
<czajkowski> Pee pee is all I cna say in my head
<czajkowski> <-- spot the kid
 * Pici is rooting for Platypus
<czajkowski> can we just have a normal name for once.......
<czajkowski> might help with credibility but also are able to say it
<jono> czajkowski, the name is currently being decided
<czajkowski> jono: cool, isn't it usually out way before now ?
<jono> czajkowski, not usuallu
<jono> usually
<czajkowski> ah ok
<kim0> jono: sorry I needed to buy some stuff
<jono> kim0, we had our call scheduled
<kim0> jono: I thought it's always tentative, unless you confirm it
<jono> kim0, well, we usually use that slot if we dont get to speak earlier in the week
<jono> np
<kim0> yeah .. We can do a late one today if you want
<scott-work> pleia2: were you involved with the xubuntu website migration to wordpress?  i would like to explore doing the same for ubuntu studio
<pleia2> scott-work: yep, I'm leading that up
<scott-work> pleia2: do you forsee any roadblocks for ubuntu studio to do the same?  i believe we are even working some of the same people who helped create the xubuntu site
<pleia2> scott-work: it wasn't too difficult, submit a ticket with canonical to get a staging site set up and then give them the bzr location for the theme and any plugins you wish to use, they will do a security review of them before putting them on the staging site (that's we're we are at now)
<scott-work> pleia2: outstanding!  thank you for the information :-)
<pleia2> once they approve your theme and plugins you can move your content over, then when you're ready to go live you tell them to flip the dns switch :)
<pleia2> you probably do need to host your own to actually develop the theme, but I'm sure you can find someone to temporarily host it (I tossed the xubuntu one up on the ubuntu-owl.org server that I run)
<ejat> thumb up
<scott-work> thank you again pleia2 , i really do appreciate the information
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: old board mailing lists shut down, woo! that was quick :)
<jono> dholbach, can we have a quick call in 5m?
<czajkowski> pleia2: I know!
<czajkowski> pleia2: gotta love IS :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: was last nights email resent to the one mailing list so the new folks got it ?
<czajkowski> or will I just forward it on ?
<czajkowski> pleia2: giving me action items I get em done swiftly :)
<pleia2> doesn't look like he resent it, let me check the archives to be sure
<dholbach> jono, ok
<pleia2> czajkowski: nope, please forward it
<dholbach> jono, hangout? skype
<dholbach> ?
<jono> dholbach, lets do slype
<jono> skype
<jono> shouldnt take long
<jono> doctormo, around?
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> Indian food is waiting for me
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> toodles
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach :)
<nigelb> jcastro: hi
<nigelb> jcastro: Can you point me to a unity guy for user days? DBO?
<jcastro> which part of unity?
<pleia2> or multiple unity people for multiple sessions :)
<jcastro> dbo for launcher
<jcastro> njpatel for lenses <-- important
<jcastro> since people can build lenses
<nigelb> ah!
<nigelb> excellent, I shall poke :)
<nigelb> Chinese food + ice cream  = awesmoeness
<nigelb> *awesomeness
<Pendulum> jono: are you around for a quick PM? (nothing serious)
<jono> Pendulum, sure
 * jono is excited
<jono> http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/is-nike-planning-to-release-back-to-the-futures-air-mags/
<czajkowski> jono: will you buy a pair ?
<jono> czajkowski, likely
<jono> :-)
<Pendulum> jono: just one? :P
<ejat> :)
<jono> ...maybe two :-)
<czajkowski> jono: will that be your first pair of shoes that are not flip flops :p
<jono> czajkowski, hah, no :-)
<jono> I wear normal shoes out in the evening
<czajkowski> jono: please don't tell me crocks
<jono> ugh, no
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> I bet he wears those glove shoes
<nigelb> YES! jono just admitted that flipflops are "NOT" normal!
<jono> lol
<Pendulum> czajkowski: jono would not go so low as to wear crocks (at least not in public)
<jono> mhall119, hah, no chance :-)
<jcastro> he wears those weird leather shoes with the cropped toe
<jcastro> they were awesome in like 2005
 * jcastro is fired
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> leather shoes, shorts, and a shirt with a mech on it.
<jcastro> we should have a jono dressing contest at UDS
<jcastro> dibs on the robotic snake!
<czajkowski> jcastro: you just described sabdfl
<czajkowski> surely
<czajkowski> add flowery shirts
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm pretty sure that's only allowed after 2am on the closing night party
<mhall119> when nobody is going to remember what happened
<jono> jcastro, shoes with cropped toe?
<jono> huh?
<mhall119> jcastro: you can bill it as "Garnish the Bacon"
<jcastro> they have the square front
<jcastro> I recall making fun of them on at least 3 different continents
<jono> ahhh right
<jcastro> though I wear toe shoes, who am I to judge
 * jono struggles to give a shit
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I made some custom orange and aubergine reeboks on their website
<jcastro> and jill was like "really, 90% of your wardrobe are UDS shirts, and you want orange and aubergine shoes."
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> robbie gave me a bunch of his old ones, so I am rocking the "Package Selection and Defaults" shirt today
<jcastro> look what I've become.
 * czajkowski does the 1 more day to rugby dance :D 
 * mhall119 is wearing his UDS-N shirt from atlantic.net
<mhall119> jcastro: are you going to bring Jill to our loco party?
<nigelb> I wore my crew T-shirt today :)
<jcastro> mhall119: yep
<jcastro> when is it?
<mhall119> jcastro: the saturday after UDS ends
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<jcastro> oh yeah
<czajkowski> 8 locos so far
<jcastro> we're not planning until leaving till then, thanks for the poke, I wasn't even aware
<czajkowski> could do with a bit of pimpage
<mhall119> jcastro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/
<jcastro> i'm in!
<mhall119> \o/
<nigelb> saturday after uds ends?
<nigelb> Isn't that hangover time?
<jono> czajkowski, would you mind taking a look at the most recent feeds on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds and approving them and adding them?
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVwRA8hRrQE
<jcastro> best. ever.
<mhall119> nigelb: usually that's jetlag time
<mhall119> but for Florida, it's extended party time
<mhall119> and BBQ time
<nigelb> Only jcastro would share on Google REader with the comment"This article is amazingly horrible.
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> which one was it?
<nigelb> Does your iPhone service suck? Blame the city hall
<jcastro> oh right
<czajkowski> jono: sure what is (prt)
<jono> czajkowski, prt?
<mhall119> paul-rocking-tag
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> ok
<mhall119> at least, I assume that's his middle name
<czajkowski> makes perfect sense
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> pautagcloud
<nigelb> paul-cribbing-tag ;)
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks czajkowski :-)
<czajkowski> nigelb: he's not and if you notice he's not here any more
<jono> my next goal is to rope doctormo into helping write some code for the site
<czajkowski> jono: no worries will look at it tonight tomorrow
<jono> and because doctormo is awesome, I am sure he will agree
<jcastro> he's also a new dad
<jono> czajkowski, tonight tomorrow?
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> jono: tonight/tomorrow
<czajkowski> working on writing a training manual for someone atm
<jono> czajkowski, sweet
<jono> no worries, thanks!
<czajkowski> screen captures take sooo long
<czajkowski> wish teams would ue full name or all ISO
<czajkowski> confusing
<czajkowski> gah
<Pendulum> jcastro: wait, the baby was born?
 * Pendulum missed that announcement
<czajkowski> what baby ?
<czajkowski> who had a baby ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: jcastro said that doctormo was a new dad
<nigelb> Pendulum: Oh. Looks like I did as well.
<Pendulum> I knew his wife was pregnant..
<jcastro> sorry I didn't mean to imply it was born
<Pendulum> ah, okay
<jcastro> and sorry don't mean to call him/she it
<Pendulum> haha
<czajkowski> ahhh
<Pendulum> new dad to me means "baby born", before it's just "father-to-be" ;-)
<jcastro> I think it's close
<nigelb> like, robert is a new dad :)
<jcastro> from looking at the pics he put on g+
<jcastro> looks about ready
<nigelb> "There's a nap for that". I really want to know where he got that one.
<czajkowski> mhall119: ok adding urls to the portal is rather long winded trying to find teams
<czajkowski> no way to search
<czajkowski> small print
<czajkowski> help
<mhall119> czajkowski: I think just sorting by teamname will help
<czajkowski> and if teams named themselves rather than the iso code life would be easier as well :/
<czajkowski> what do you do if there is no user listed ?
<mhall119> unfortunately the Django admin give us 80% for free, and the other 20% takes an unreasonable amount of effort
<mhall119> czajkowski: you can leave the user field empty
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> screen captures area easier than this
<czajkowski> ok why are the USA teams all not named ubuntu-US-State :/
<czajkowski> what is Ubuntu Michigan short?
<mhall119> czajkowski: lack of adherence to the convention :(
<czajkowski> ok well USA teams are getting an email this is crazy
<jcastro> it's ubuntu-us-mi
<czajkowski> michigan, north and south carolina kentucky, califronia, etc all are not named correctly
<czajkowski> well done florida :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: don't kill me but I broke the LD ............
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685549/
<nigelb> czajkowski: You didn't
<nigelb> the machine has been having trouble today
<nigelb> mhall119 and I just opened an RT with suggestions on what to do
<mhall119> s/today/the last month and a half/
<mhall119> :(
 * czajkowski hugs mhall119 
<jcastro> ensemble. summmit. ec2. m1.large.
<czajkowski> USA naming has got to be fixed
<czajkowski> frigging nightmare
<nigelb> jcastro: can you get than to happen?
<jcastro> hm?
<nigelb> jcastro: summit on ec2 :)
<jcastro> hah no way, I like my job.
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: ^
<jcastro> I was just thinking out loud
 * jcastro whistles
<nigelb> I thought out the exact same thing earlier to IS.
<nigelb> jcastro: woah, open week time already?
<nigelb> where'd this cycle disappear off to :/
<Pendulum> nigelb: that's what I keep thinking
<Pendulum> my current theory is an unknown black hole ;)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> either than or my post-UDS lows lasted for 2 months
<nigelb> *that
<mhall119> nigelb: I like my job too
<nigelb> mhall119: heh
<jcastro> http://netsplit.com/2011/09/08/new-ubuntu-release-process/
<jcastro> no surprises here
<jcastro> "make it just like chrome"
<nigelb> "There’s also a UDS Hangover which nobody "
<jcastro> I think a bunch of his views are out of date
<jcastro> if anything these days people go into UDS already knowing what they're going to work on, the UDS part is just the discussion
<jcastro> because we're planning better as individual teams
<nigelb> I'll agree to that
<nigelb> a lot of times we have precise things to talk about.
<jcastro> right
<nigelb> We just want to come to a conclusion on things that everyone has to acknowledge
<jcastro> but it's not like "welp, I have 4 weeks until UDS, I guess there's nothing to do!"
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> the true UDS hangover is thursday and friday
<nigelb> Saturday!
<jcastro> because by tuesday you're already "full" for the next 6 months
<nigelb> I'm full for the next 1 year :P
<jcastro> What I want is 3 days of UDS
<jcastro> and 2 days of hacking
<nigelb> OH GOD YES
<jcastro> "hacking" being working on WI, or skeleton plans
<jcastro> so like 3 months later I'm not like "what the hell is this WI even supposed to mean?"
<nigelb> Its a great idea especially when community + canonical + everyone else is there
<nigelb> What better time to get down and cleanup your WI right there.
<nigelb> Either that or we introduce hacking sessions interspersed with sessions
<nigelb> But that'd be a scheduling nightmare
<nigelb> "We can't hack before we plan"
 * nigelb sleeps
<nigelb> Laters everyone
<Pendulum> nigelb: good luck with the sleep thing
<Pendulum> jcastro: I like the 3 + 2 idea
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-09
<mhall119> jcastro: that's what we did with summit last UDS
<mhall119> only the other way around
 * pleia2 thinks nigelb actually ended up with about 2 years of work following UDS :)
<mhall119> and he's still got 2 years worth, because he's been spending all his time on Launchpad and Mozilla
<pleia2> haha
 * akgraner thinks everyone ends up with 2 years of work after every UDS :-P
<mhall119> just the over-achievers
<mhall119> the rest of us only the 18 months
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> mhall119, slacker
<mhall119> damn right
<akgraner> mhall119,  - Remember I am just a fruit disguised as a vegetable :-P
<Pendulum> I was about to say that I think I'm still working on stuff from UDS a year ago
<mhall119> I think you're taking the wrong meaning from your own analogy
<Pendulum> and then I realised I wasn't even joking and I _am_ still working on stuff from UDS a year ago :(
<mhall119> obviously the tomato was always supposed to be a vegetable, that's what it likes to be, that's what it fits in with, it can't help that it was born a fruit
<akgraner> mhall119,  yeah I am quoting me out of context but I can do that...it's my quote :-P
<akgraner> Pendulum, I am so glad it's not just me :-)
<mhall119> the geek is the real you
<akgraner> mhall119, shhhhhh - I am not ready to announce that yet...
<mhall119> man, you're like 2 years too late for that
<akgraner> dang it...
<Pendulum> akgraner: I should probably specify I mean Brussels
<mhall119> that cat's been  out of the bottle for a while now
<akgraner> Pendulum, heck the leadership stuff has been on my list since Dallas - I am glad David is taking the doc and running with it
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I forgot about that
<akgraner> Pendulum, yeah  - I did too...:-P
<Pendulum> I don't think I have anything from Dallas still, other than helping with User Days
<Pendulum> but that's a kinda long-term thing anyway
<akgraner> what my forgetfulness - :-)
<akgraner> mhall119, got your paper worked out now?
<Pendulum> akgraner: UUD. For once not making a joke about you :P
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'm just a sensitive being ya know, hand to make sure...yeah I know - UUD should be long term...
<akgraner> s/hand/had
<mhall119> akgraner: i have an outline
<akgraner> mhall119, sweet!
<mhall119> i'll be working on the first draft tonight
<Pendulum> akgraner: would be counterproductive to offend your delicate Southern sensibilities when I'm asking for your help :)
<jcastro> no way that's the best part!
<jcastro> y'all!
<akgraner> jcastro, Bless your heart!  No seriously I mean it...:-)
<mhall119> shaddup you
<mhall119> jcastro: there's a 6 month probationary period before you're allowed to start using drawl
<jcastro> jill referred to it as a "pop" at work
<jcastro> and they corrected her and told her it was a coke
<jcastro> even though it was a pepsi
<akgraner> everything is coke in the south...
<jcastro> I told her to lash out and stomp out this grave injustice
<mhall119> yup, any carbonated drink is a coke
<mhall119> even clear ones
<akgraner> pepsi - blasphemy ...
<Pendulum> akgraner: what about those of us who don't live in the South, but were overexposed to "y'all" so say it anyway?
<akgraner> Pendulum, that is just a beautiful thing!
<akgraner> and music to my ears
<Pendulum> akgraner: did I tell you about the girl I went to high school with who in the course of a term got me saying "y'all" just because we had a class together and she was saying it all the time?
<akgraner> everyone should use y'all and be as sweet as a georgia peach but as poison as the pit :-)
<akgraner> ok I don't mean that :-) but I wanted to use the saying...
<mhall119> Pendulum: we call that "contaminated"
<akgraner> mhall119, I was thinking "contagious"...
<Pendulum> so that girl either poisoned me or gave me a virus?
<Pendulum> Can I get rebooted please? :P
<akgraner> hahaha
<Pendulum> well if there's a virus in the system, it only makes sense ;)
 * mhall119 needs inspiration
<mhall119> Pendulum: this ain't some jersey user-space accent
<mhall119> the south roots you
<mhall119> you're pwned
<akgraner> mhall119, Bro' Dave used to say - Everything is South of Canada :-)
<mhall119> cept Russia
<mhall119> and santa
<Pendulum> and polar bears
<akgraner> he was referencing yankees frowning on southerns :-) and used that to tell that were Southerns too
<akgraner> dang I can't spell you know what I mean
<mhall119> I grew up in Miami, then when I was in middle school we move north and got into "the south"
<mhall119> damn I'm loving U1
<mhall119> akgraner: http://ubuntuone.com/1WdwMZgPBQcs64Qjqtvksx
<mhall119> start of a draft of an essay
<mhall119> damn, I'm not going to keep this under 5 pages
 * jussi01_ hugs akgraner warmly!!!
<dpm> morning all
<ejat> morning dpm
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> hey ejat
<nigelb> *Yawn* Morning
 * ejat hey back to dpm
<ejat> :)
<dpm> morning nigelb
<nigelb> Sleeping at 5 am wasn't great :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> Hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<kim0> morning all
<czajkowski> morninday
<czajkowski> day of the RWC :d
<popey> the what?
<ejat> rugby world cup i guess :)
<czajkowski> popey: I even did a blog post in its honour yesterday
 * popey was of course trolling
<coraxx> I think a more worked-out procedure in regards to people who wants to _learn_ how to contribute could be a good thing to develop in the Ubuntu Community. So more and more who have some knowledge of programming can contribute. AND also, so we can get people involved who have hardware that is unsupported...have them run software that can analyze it, for reverse-enginering.
<dpm> nigelb, we've got an extra uadw session at 21:00 - would you mind updating the classroom calendar? the speaker's nick is donaldcarr_work
<nigelb> dpm: sure
<dpm> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> Hrm, the logs look odd. Will fix when I get home. In the middle of work right now :)
<czajkowski> http://youtu.be/bMltvlqEM54  :D
<jcastro> nigelb: http://i.stack.imgur.com/N024Y.png
<jcastro> someone made you an ad
<nigelb> jcastro: woah.
<nigelb> Neat!
<nigelb> jcastro: Where'd you find it?
<jcastro> htorque made it
<jcastro> he's a legend
<nigelb> That name sounds very familiar from somewhere.
<nigelb> Ah, yes, #launchpad.
<jcastro> he's unity bug hero #1
<jcastro> or, top 5
<nigelb> pleia2: ^^ :)
<jcastro> I think om26er is #1
<nigelb> om26er should be.
<nigelb> He was a legend when I was in bug squad
<nigelb> So, I'm thinking of buying the HTC Wildfire S or Samsung Galaxy Ace
<nigelb> Anyone have any thoughts? :)
<jcastro> I am waiting for the new nexus
<jcastro> been saving pennies
<nigelb> I've been saving up any Android phone.
<jcastro> My plan is "every other nexus"
<jcastro> I have the One, skipped the S
<jcastro> plus it's android, so no matter how new the phone is the battery always only lasts one day
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> The Nexus one is a bit out of my price range
<jcastro> I was going to just give mine away
<jcastro> you want it?
<jcastro> the resale on used androids is so horrible
<nigelb> How are you gonna get it to me? :)
<jcastro> what, they don't have boxes and shipping in india?
<nigelb> oh, well.
<nigelb> I'll take it :D
<jcastro> hah, I'll send you the awesome extended battery I got
<jcastro> it turns the thing into a monster
<nigelb> There's apparently a company which makes monster batteries for android.
<jcastro> yep, I have one
<nigelb> I helped organize an Android event in the city, so there was this session where people came out with rants about android
<nigelb> And other people suggest solutions to the rants
<jcastro> I get visibly angry when talking about android
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I still don't like that android doesn't always "just work"
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the camera is the worse
<jcastro> it crashes on me all the time for no reason
<nigelb> Ouch
<nigelb> A friend bought a Desire and it crashed on him every few hours.
<nigelb> He eventually had to get it replaced.
<nigelb> WHY can't Android vendors be better.
<jcastro> the problem is people think android can fix vendors
<jcastro> which is a nice dream
<jcastro> but carriers and phone people will always screw you
<jcastro> vanilla nexus ftw.
<nigelb> Amen to that.
<mhall119> that's why the iphone was such a hit
<jcastro> a mid/low range android is as horrible as any other crap phone before android
<mhall119> Apple was better at screwing over carriers than carriers were at screwing over vendors
<nigelb> And, iPhone works out the box!
<jcastro> the notable exception is the optimus from LG. I got one for jill, it was $200 (and that's the full price), and it's vanilla android + swype (which is awesome)
<jcastro> it's like the perfect cheap phone
<nigelb> If there's a problem Apply will just replace it for you.
<nigelb> *Apple
<dholbach> I'll call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<Pendulum> dholbach: you too!
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro> hey jono
<jono> hey jcastro
<jcastro> no changes to track leads?
<jcastro> I ask because I got the rooms
<jcastro> and we have the track names
<jono> jcastro, just figuring that out now
<jcastro> there's nothing stopping us from starting scheduling like, right now if you want
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jono> I don't think we need to quite yet
<jcastro> ok lmk, I can send the mail whenever
<jono> let me finalize the tracks first
 * jcastro nods
<jono> thanks, bro
<nigelb> jcastro: srsly, start now!
<nigelb> Oh, is it Blueprints time already?
<jcastro> well, irregardless people have already started submitting blueprints
<jcastro> someone started a few weeks ago
 * popey larts jcastro 
<nigelb> Good
<jcastro> hi popey
<nigelb> This way jono and other track leads gets more time to get more MPs
<nigelb> s/MP/BP/
<popey> thinking having irregardless on hilight isnt wise
<jcastro> oh, sorry
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> I butcher the queen's english
<popey> Pip pip!
<nigelb> jcastro: have you seen smbc lately/
<nigelb> sorry, theoatmeal
<nigelb> theoatmeal.com/comics/senior_year
<nigelb> last one
<jcastro> yeah
<nigelb> gah
<jcastro> I bought his book
<nigelb> this is not what I meant
<nigelb> second last
<jcastro> popey: speaking about the queen's english, I was watching the Naked Gun and thought of you
<akgraner> jcastro, week has been crazy for me :-) (ok so what else is new) but what still needs to be done for open week  - anything in particular you need me to do?
<jcastro> just finding people really
<nigelb> ooh
<akgraner> ok
<nigelb> I volunteered for that.
<nigelb> jcastro: what kind of talks are you looking for?
<jcastro> open week talks
<jcastro> general usery thing
<jcastro> er, things
<mhall119> akgraner: did you see my start of an essay?
<popey> jcastro: is there someone British in Naked Gun?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> with the queen mostly
<jcastro> and he's announcing his plan
<jcastro> and he's like "... and although the idea of having a queen might be silly to us ..."
<jcastro> cracks me off every time
<jcastro> er, up
<popey> :D
 * mhall119 thinks you're cracked off
<popey> ah yes
<mhall119> jono: we have an RT in with IS to get some monitoring setup on the summit server, since we keep getting out of memory errors on it, is there any way you can escalate that?
<mhall119> rt 17895
<pleia2> jcastro: that user days badge rocks!
 * pleia2 adds to "promoting" section of UUD wiki
<jcastro> easy to modify too
<jcastro> for next cycle you just swap out the middle
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays#Promoting :)
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<jcastro> or it might be mhall119 or cjohnston
<nigelb> jcastro: whats up?
<jcastro> can we run that script that populates the slots and days and all that stuff?
<nigelb> initslots?
<nigelb> yeah, go ahead
<nigelb> mhall119: ^ get it done!
<nigelb> Hrm, this nice. Only mhall119 has active access :D
<mhall119> it's not me
<mhall119> what are we talking about?
<nigelb> mhall119: init-slots for summit
<mhall119> wait, why am I doing this?
<nigelb> because you have access?
<mhall119> not a good reason
<nigelb> because you're awesome and helpful and kind
<nigelb> mhall119: ^
<nigelb> if that helps :D
<akgraner> jcastro, we need a badge for Open Week :-) (yeah I know we talked about it last cycle)
<jcastro> http://i.stack.imgur.com/20zAI.png
<akgraner> ok  - I mean logo as well :-) but that works too :-P
<akgraner> how'd I miss that...:-/
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> someone just needs to put the thing inside a bubble or something
<jcastro> http://i.stack.imgur.com/EZJ8e.png
<jcastro> this one is my favorite
<mhall119> nigelb: flattery will get you nowhere
<jcastro> summit. The only thing where people cheer when it's someone else's job to fix something
<jcastro> "whew, I am glad I don't have access to that machine!"
<pleia2> hehe
<jcastro> we need taglines for this kind of stuff for the lp pages
<jcastro> Summit - Proof that people who write init replacements shouldn't write calendar applications
<jcastro> Summit - Because you hate yourself
<jcastro> Summit - Because that whole open source things makes it better is a total lie.
<nigelb> mhall119: :D
<jcastro> j/k even with the memory thing it's still running way awesomer than it used to
<nigelb> jcastro: Hey, we made it better in 6 months. Cheers to mhall119 and cjohnston :)
<pleia2> nigelb: go to bed!
<nigelb> My sleep is so messed up!
<jcastro> post-beta insomnia!
<nigelb> Its mostly sysadmin insomnia
<nigelb> In other good news, 15 launchpad branches to-date now.
<pleia2> lol sysadmin insomnia
<nigelb> tis true!
<AlanBell> it is always funny talking to the barely concious American sysadmins online at breakfast time
<nigelb> Even funnier is talking to barely conscious Indian sysadmins after an all-nighter
<pleia2> it's not funny being a barely concious American sysadmin who is online during AlanBell's breakfast time
<pleia2> (hurricanes ftl)
<nigelb> What is this mod_security and why does my CEO think its *awesome* and he needs it yesterday :/
<pleia2> nigelb: it is actually awesome
<nigelb> pleia2: It is? oh.
<nigelb> Dammit. Now I'll end up reading about it for another hour.
<jcastro> you know what is awesome and I've been reading about lately
<jcastro> glusterfs
<nigelb> jcastro: lol.
<nigelb> Mozilla All-hands is on Monday.
<nigelb> Guess what date most employees fly into US?
<jcastro> sunday?
<nigelb> 9/11
<jcastro> oh
<nigelb> Badly timed. That's going to be one sucky travel :)
<jcastro> man I hope the airports don't get all nuts
<jcastro> I hear soon we'll be able to keep our shoes on!
<nigelb> :/
<Pendulum> jcastro: the only good thing I can definitely say about summit is that it's the only place I've actually ever successfully submitted a patch ;-)
<jcastro> heh
<Pendulum> (so the only place code I've written exists to the public)
<jcastro> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B003M2YT96?tag=adapas-20
<jcastro> so I ordered a new camera with dual microphones for noise cancellation
<akgraner> jcastro, sweet!
<Pendulum> nice :)
<nigelb> wow, nice
<nigelb> btw, anyone has wireless mics they use with Ubuntu?
<nigelb> I remember someone telling me about them
<akgraner> I have wireless headset...but not stand alone mics
<nigelb> akgraner: that works as well
<akgraner> one sec I'll get you the link
<jcastro> bleutooth ones work
<akgraner> Logitech 68983 LOG981000068 - ClearChat PC Wireless Headset - http://www.amazon.com/LOG981000068-ClearChat-PC-Wireless-Headset/dp/B002U3JP3I
<akgraner> I like the wireless ones b/c I can get up and walk around if I use the wired ones then I forget and that's not pretty...
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I suck at sleeping :/
<jono> duanedesign, all set?
<jono> Skype work?
<akgraner> woo hoo - Ubuntu Banner just shower up... I wonder if Pete would cringe if he comes home and I have it hanging up in the house...
<akgraner> showed
<akgraner> not shower... dang it
<jono> duanedesign, you there?
<jono> call time
<Pici> akgraner: so that means you're going to do it?
 * jono kicks in the five minute rule
<mhall119> I was gonna say, that's improper use of a banner
<nigelb> lol
<akgraner> lol
<nigelb> jono: technically 5 minutes is over :P
<akgraner> Pici :-)
<akgraner> I gotta take a pic for the team ya know
<mhall119> nigelb: he's on California time, it's different
<nigelb> slower? :P
<mhall119> just....different
<cjohnston> just like a new york minute is different than everyone elses minute, right mhall119 ?
<mhall119> exactly
<nigelb> greg-g: I was just about to wonder if anyone heard anything about you ;)
<greg-g> nigelb: wait, what did I do? :)
<nigelb> greg-g: well, post the move. I just saw an fb post :)
<greg-g> ahhhh, gotcha
<cjohnston> interesting track names
<nigelb> jcastro: we need to do the css fixing dance again :(
<jcastro> greg-g: your craigslist post is awesome
<nigelb> <style>.loco-columns {height: 2em;}</style>
<nigelb> on http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/
<greg-g> jcastro: thanks :) Carrie mostly wrote it
<jcastro> nigelb: ok refresh
<jcastro> doesn't look quite right
<nigelb> looks better, but not yet okay :(
<nigelb> jcastro: can't do much. But at least its much better than before.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-10
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<mhall119> jcastro: why does summit have duplicate rooms?
<jcastro> hmm?
<mhall119> curacao-1 and bonaire-6 are in there twice
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> one sec
<mhall119> also, do you want me to run init-slots, or have someone in IS do it, or do you have access?
<jcastro> ok fixed
<jcastro> I don't have access
<jcastro> yeah if you could run it that would be sweet
<mhall119> still 2 bonaire-6
<mhall119> better
<cjohnston> mhall119: would it be better to run init-slots after the db migration stuff? or does it matter?
<cjohnston> and whats up with hackfest and test the world
<mhall119> doesn't matter
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> huh?
<cjohnston> thats more of a jcastro question
<cjohnston> look at the tracks mhall119
<mhall119> jcastro: you have slots
<mhall119> cjohnston: cute linaro names
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you have display issues with the second-nav or is that just me
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> cjohnston: only when I'm logged in, admin link is still in the mainnav
<cjohnston> forgot about that
<cjohnston> crap
<cjohnston> another reason to release trunk
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> does that have the main-nav links to match uds.u.c?
<cjohnston> i think so
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> the new "cute linaro links" dont work mhall119 jcastro
<mhall119> also, I think we'll need to update the theme to decrease the padding inside the mainnav items
<mhall119> cjohnston: ah, it's because of the period
<cjohnston> i hate periods.. always ruin a day
<mhall119> jcastro: for some reason, those summit fields use a special type that doesn't allow periods
<jcastro> for the rooms?
<jcastro> I didn't put periods there
<cjohnston> no.. for the tracks jcastro
<mhall119> blah-q4.11-blah
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that was linaro who wanted that
<mhall119> oh right, it's not the database field, it's the regex to match the url
<jcastro> for some reason they want their marketing information in the blueprints
<jcastro> don't ask me why
<cjohnston> periods == bad
<jcastro> q4-11?
<jcastro> we could just do that
<mhall119> yeah, until I can figure out why django's regex parser dies on periods
<cjohnston> periods last uds is one of the things that killed stuff and made us do hacking during uds
<duanedesign> hello jcastro cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey duanedesign
<cjohnston> mhall119: with the main nav padding... what does the design guidelines say?
<cjohnston> otherwise, we may need to edit uds.u.c
<duanedesign> cjohnston: whAT have yo been working on?
<cjohnston> summit/loco directory as usua
<cjohnston> l
<cjohnston> in the ubuntu world..
<duanedesign> nice
<cjohnston> if you have a week, i can tell you about outside the ubuntu world
<cjohnston> lol
<duanedesign> such a great tuul
<duanedesign> tool*
<duanedesign> cjohnston: maybe at UDS
<cjohnston> i wont have time.. lol
<duanedesign> cjohnston: this will be my first uds as an employee so i doubt i will have much free time
<cjohnston> i didnt know you were an employee
<cjohnston> congrats
<cjohnston> what do you do?
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/linaro-link-fix/+merge/74877
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont know if we can squeeze the other link in
<duanedesign> cjohnston: I work on Online Services
<duanedesign> cjohnston: spwcifically Uuntu One
<cjohnston> cool
<duanedesign> thanks, everyone us awesome
 * cjohnston wants a canonical job
<duanedesign> is*
<duanedesign> i think you and nigel will get one for sure
<duanedesign> THThat is waht i did for 3-4 years was volunteer and do all the work i could and a job doing what i had benn doing came up
<duanedesign> sorry for the poor typing i got a new ketboard and the keyboard sixw if different
<jcastro> good lord, is it dvorak or something?
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> jcastro: I am a bad typer to begin with
<pleia2> a friend of mine uses dvorak at work, she calls it her security policy against anyone messing with her system :)
<pleia2> it amused me until she sat down at my machine once and swapped my keyboard on me
<duanedesign> i bought a typing book and have been spending an hour a day learmimg to type
<duanedesign> it is embarresing to admitt i hunt and peck still
 * duanedesign waves at pleia
<pleia2> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> which reminds me i need to fix my server
<duanedesign> 11
<duanedesign> jcastro: ping
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<jcastro> Yo duanedesign
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-11
<czajkowski> anyone else up to watch ireland v usa ?
<pleia2> I didn't even know the US had a rugby team
<czajkowski> ye do
<czajkowski> our ex ireland coach
 * cjohnston just cant sleep... I guess too much to think about today
<czajkowski> they had a min silence at the begining of the USA V Ireland game
<cjohnston> cool
<czajkowski> oh try for ire!
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> I got a nice mail of sabdfl yesterday after my blog post on the world cup and rugby on planet.u.c
<cjohnston> is he watching?
<czajkowski> do't know
<czajkowski> he's going to some of them
<cjohnston> cool
<czajkowski> hmm they just replayed the USA min silence and some guy goes, GO AMERICA
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> oh ye got a penatly 3 pts
<czajkowski> Final score 22 Ireland 10 USA
<cjohnston> boo
<head_victim> cjohnston: it's ok Australia will beat Ireland next week to make up for it ;)
<cjohnston> I'm ok with that
<czajkowski> head_victim: is that so
<head_victim> czajkowski: indeed :)
<czajkowski> interesting
<czajkowski> it'll possible be us and ye guys getting through the pool
<czajkowski> USA got a fluke of a try in the last 2 mins
<head_victim> Italy looked pretty good in spots today
<czajkowski> spots being the word
<czajkowski> ohh WALES 9 SA 10
<czajkowski> :D
<head_victim> I haven't seen the northern hemisphere teams play in over 6 months so it's been interesting getting a feel for where they're at.
<head_victim> Who won the most recent regional tournament up there?
<czajkowski> England won 6 nations
<czajkowski> we got tripple crown
<czajkowski> but we beat england
<head_victim> Ok, just nice having a feel for where teams are against each other. Down here it's Aus/NZ/SA
<czajkowski> and soon Argentina
<head_victim> AU and NZ are very close
<czajkowski> and they put up a good fight yesterday
<czajkowski> having to log a bug in the middle of my rugby watching is not pleasing me one bit!!!!
<head_victim> AlanBell: ping, if someone is the chair for meetingology and quits and rejoins, how is it best to proceed?
<czajkowski> cant you pass chair to someoe
<czajkowski> or have someone who's not gonna ping out chair :)
<head_victim> Hah yeah it wasn't intentional :/
<head_victim> It seems it still had them running as chair. They tried to start again and it wouldn't let them but it did let them end it. So we just started over
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> tis all over
<czajkowski> 17 16 to SA
<czajkowski> ok now going back to bed
<czajkowski> nn al
<czajkowski> all
<head_victim> Night czajkowski
<AlanBell> head_victim: ops can act as chair
<head_victim> AlanBell: ah nice to know. Voices as well or just full ops? I figured there'd be a workaround but just wanted to ask as it came up.
<AlanBell> and quitting and rejoining shouldn't matter much
<AlanBell> full ops
<AlanBell> so you can op up, #chair yourself, deop and carry on
<AlanBell> or #endmeeting as an op etc
<daker> >:( i need to filter those RWC tweets
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> My entire stream is full of them.
<nigelb> Now I regret not spamming my twitter about world cup :)
<nigelb> (cricket world cup)
<daker> ツ
<Pendulum> hiya
<daker> hi Pendulum
<nigelb> Morning Pendulum :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: finally got to log that anoying unity bug, but don;t remember who to poke https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/846903
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 846903 in unity "Alt-tab switcher freezing" [Undecided,New]
<akgraner> jussi ping
<mhall119> daker: is French widely spoken in Morocco?
<AlanBell> mhall119: it is
<AlanBell> fun place :)
<duanedesign> jcastro: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-03
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I alread took the bug on LP its in progress
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> or is it "bom dia" still?
<s-fox> hello.
<nigelb> *gasp* No jcastro?!
<pleia2> holiday weekend in the states
<nigelb> Argh. Right.
<czajkowski> pleia2: why are you up!!
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm on the east coast this weekend, so it's a bit after 9AM :)
<czajkowski> but it;s a holiday no
<czajkowski> ahhh east coast!
<czajkowski> taffy land!
<pleia2> hehe, yes
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> we're here to take care of some immediate family business, so we flew out during some days off
<czajkowski> nods
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> hows things?
<dholbach> working on some docs for our bug fixing initiatives, almost done :)
<jono> cool :-)
<dholbach> don't work too long today!
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<MrChrisDruif> Random question; why isn't the mini iso mentioned on e.g. http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ ? If this isn't the place to ask, please redirect me =)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: it refers to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ for images not commercially supported by Canonical, where you can find it under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<JanC> so I suppose the answer is: "it's not commercially supported"
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks JanC =)
<JanC> for an official answer, refer to Canonical, I suppose  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> This answer suffices enough JanC, again thank you. =)
<BHO1> I just installed Xbuntu yesterday.  Today I forgot to plug in my laptop and it died.  Ever since it died, my screen has been dim and i can not figure out how to brighten it.
<bkerensa> BHO1: This is not a support channel however #xubuntu might be the best place
<BHO1> Sorry for writing in the wrong channel, Thanks for the re-direction
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-04
<jcastro> test
<jcastro> test
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: test succeeded
<jcastro> hi!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey! long time I haven't seen you over here
<jcastro> I've been on vacation
<jcastro> but I start back up tomorrow
<snap-l> jcastro: Are you back in MI?
<snap-l> Because if so, we have you signed up for the next 4 months of MUG. ;)
<snap-l> making up for lost time
<jcastro> snap-l: yeah I'm back, not settled down yet though
<snap-l> That's OK.
<snap-l> You're totally signed up.
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> (Though we'd love for you to talk if you're available)
<JoseeAntonioR> we also have onair for beta and final pending
<jcastro> nod
<cjohnston> jcastro: !
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, great!
<mhall119> run away
<SergioMeneses> hello jcastro !
<nigelb> Hey jcastro
<cjohnston> nigelb: !
<nigelb> oh no!
 * nigelb hides
<nigelb> :P
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philballew
<czajkowski> morning folks
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> hey every body!
<mhall119> hi doctor nick!
<dpm> hey jcastro and mhall119 :)
<jcastro> alright, finally all back together!
<dpm> \m/
<dpm> mhall119, I read the blog post, nice one!
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> fun to see we made HackerNews too
<dpm> yeah!
<dpm> mind you, the comments on ubuntu-devel were a bit more useful than the ones on HN :)
 * mhall119 isn't really surprised
<mhall119> if only we can get on Slashdot, then we'll get useful, intelligent comments
<dpm> lol
<jcastro> marcoceppi: dang, I didn't know omg started using cloudfront too
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, they've been using that for a while
<marcoceppi> that happened when they moved to Amazon RDS
<jcastro> ah, so for a while now then
<jcastro> I wonder if the cut in page size will be offset by RDS costs.
<marcoceppi> I don't think the page size has anything to do with RDS?
<jcastro> no, but his bandwidth cost is lower
<jcastro> he went from like average page size of 2.1mb to like 900k
<jcastro> "wooo, I cut my bandwidth bill in half! Doh, my db bill..."
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I guess any caching will cut down reads to the db, so probably
<marcoceppi> but now you're paying for cloudfront, it's a double edged sword
<jcastro> yeah
<marcoceppi> IIRC, you pay for the bandwidth out of cloudfront, but you always pay for the bandwidth cloudfront uses to pull the content from the server
<jcastro> I was going to say, RDS is probably smart if you're caching a bunch and don't need to hit it
<jcastro> I wonder if cloudfront is better for him than just using cloudflare for free
<jcastro> which seemed to work fine
<jcastro> but shrug, if the new ads are bringing in more cash to offset it it's just a big-league bill.
<marcoceppi> indeed
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Now we need to get him to use the new WordPress charm ;)
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> has brandon been around lately?
<jcastro> need that nginx goodness too
<marcoceppi> jcastro: Haven't seen him recently, maybe on vacation
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see the comments wondering how much a juju deployed WP was on EC2 a month?
<cjohnston> Not omg
<cjohnston> but a normal one
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> 2 smalls or whatever?
<jcastro> too much for a single person blog. :)
<daker> FYI: the email from canonical is marked as spam on gmail
<cjohnston> that's what I thought
<cjohnston> daker: what mail?
<daker>  UDS sponsorship response
<SergioMeneses> daker, it is a massive email, i guess
<cjohnston> ahh.. it was for me as well..
<daker> no SergioMeneses it's from invite@eventbrite.com
<czajkowski> it's coming from eventbite
<SergioMeneses> daker, ok
<czajkowski> so it's a lot of HTML if you have HTML turned on
<jcastro> maybe we should tell people to check for that
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hello! thanks for the information
<czajkowski> hello my friend :) hows the arm SergioMeneses
<pleia2> heh, yeah, it went to spam
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, better! I can use my hand now
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, \o
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> hey SergioMeneses :)
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: this is good to hear!
<SergioMeneses> sure, I can work better now
<czajkowski> glad to hear it
<cjohnston> jcastro: I talked to Marianna and we are looking into it
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I *think* there is a way to send text based only but it's by default HTML
<czajkowski> thunderbird for me strips it out which makes reading it hard so I just turned on HTML and then all the links work
<cjohnston> :-/  It's too late now unless she sends it out again.. I guess someone in Canonical knows alot about eventbrite so she is asking him his thoughts
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> you can resend stuff it's rather handy that way
<czajkowski> but that may confuse people
<cjohnston> Hopefully something can be figured out
 * czajkowski loves eventbrite
<cjohnston> ya.. agreed
<jcastro> yeah it's nice to use eventbrite.
<jcastro> cjohnston: an easy fix for next time is to mention that the invite will come from eventbrite in the application form
<cjohnston> So I have to fix eventbrites failure?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's not an eventbrite failure at all
<czajkowski> just people aren't used to it
<czajkowski> so hardly their fault
<cjohnston> I get plenty of HTML emails that don't go straight to spam... so what makes this one different
<czajkowski> it's a large mail I suspect
<czajkowski> didnt go to my spam ac
<dholbach> hey Jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> will be two mins and then will fire it up
<dholbach> great
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/68082924a69c7784ef98abbf1a39a35390ddc918?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<philballew> jono, If I did not get uds sponsorship, do I get an email telling me I did not?
<jono> philballew, indeed
<philballew> Hum, alright. no email either way yet.
<cjohnston> philballew: don't know if you saw the earlier conversation... make sure to check your spam folder
<philballew> oh, odd cjohnston will do.
<czajkowski> especially if you're using gmail it seems
<cjohnston> philballew: gmail has been marking them spam
<czajkowski> cjohnston: nice dekstop client works wonderfully well :p
 * cjohnston hates desktop clients
<philballew> ah, no email either way in spam or regular folder.
<philballew> They want to wait a while to deny me I see.
<jono> dholbach, oops, was a bit trigger happy on the Exit buttonthere
<jono> sorry
<jono> nothing personal, lol!
<dholbach> jono, I 'ate you!
<jono> hah
<dholbach> :)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/85ab0ca89b05f16b4029d212c4ed881d54e26831?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<mhall119> running out to pickup some lunch, be back in a few
<cjohnston> Hopefully mhall119 won't cause us any problems... http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201213.html
<dholbach> I'll now go and catch the last rays of the sun in the park - see you tomorrow :)
<czajkowski> toodles dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<balloons> cjohnston, lol.. It's way too far out there
<jono> balloons, can we hop on a call?
<balloons> jono, yep
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/381937b83449c545de209780711f81d65a94674f?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<doctormot> What time zone schedule is pitti on?
<jcastro> germany usually
<jcastro> <--- lunch, bbi 15
<doctormot> Thanks jcastro, must be alseep atm.
<doctormot> Does anyone know of any other pygobject experts? got a problem.
<bkerensa> mhall119: so when I am trying to import the schematics of the mysql db its not doing anything.... I am unsure if this is a bug in the latest code base for kitsune because a RHEL use had the same issue the other day
<czajkowski> doctormon: perhaps mail him, he's usuall good at gettin back to people
<mhall119> doctormon: what's the problem?
<mhall119> bkerensa: but no errors either?
<bkerensa> mhall119: none
<bkerensa> and no output
<bkerensa> =/
<doctormon> mhall119: Have a vala based Clutter Effect, but getting "must be called with BackgroundEffect instance as first argument" error in python.
<bkerensa> mhall119: If I setup you up a shell account with sudo might you have a peak?
<doctormon> Even though the call is on the instance.
<bkerensa> peek*
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm afraid I'd be no help, do the mozilla devs have any ideas?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I will ping them again since it was over the weekend
<mhall119> doctormon: what's the class/method you're calling?
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/1b1VBfGmjZL
<mhall119> czajkowski: it is indeed a pugduck day
<czajkowski> it's epic :)
<doctormon> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/csslavie/vala/files/head:/clutensions/ BackgroundEffect either set_background or set_border
<mhall119> doctormon: and you're trying to use BackroundEffect from Python?
<doctormon> mhall119: That's right
<doctormon> via GIR
<mhall119> doctormon: sorry, thought maybe I'd be able to help, but that's beyond my GIR knowledge
<doctormon> mhall119: Yeah, I need a level 20 gir wizard to cast this spell.
<doctormon> Thanks for your help :-)
<mhall119> doctormon: does Effect provide a constructor?
<doctormon> I thought so... but perhaps you've hit something, the guide I'm following is C based.
<mhall119> according to the big or GIR parsing I've done, Effect inherets from ActionMeta, neither of which provide a constructor
<mhall119> in fact, you have to go to subclasses of OffscreenEffect (itself a subclass or Effect) before I see any constructors
<mhall119> for example, BlurEffect
<doctormon> mhall119: You were right, adding a construct fixed the issue, although my painting isn't yet working.
<doctormon> mhall119: Turns our your level 20 after all.
<mhall119> heh, not hardly
<mhall119> level 10, maybe, with a lucky roll
 * mhall119 makes an attempt at a DnD joke, though I don't know if that's how it actually works
<doctormon> mhall119: http://docs.clutter-project.org/docs/clutter-cookbook/1.0/effects-basic.html Where in this code it talks about cb_background_effect_class_init with it replacing methods in the parent class.
<doctormon> Is that something I should do in vala?
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm not familiar enough with Vala to know for sure, but you may need separate constructor (new) and initializer (init) methods for your class
<mhall119> oh wait, _class_init, that should probably done by Vala for you, since it has a proper concept of Classes
<doctormon> mhall119: That's right, there is an init, but I'm worried about specifically the part where it's messing about with pre_paint
<mhall119> doctormon: that looks like it's a C requirement, not something you'd need to do in Vala
<mhall119> but again, I'm level 0 when it comes to Vala
<doctormon> mhall119: It doesn't appear in the C output, and the pre_paint code is never called... suggesting a missing something.
<doctormon> Thanks for the help again, I'll check out #vala
<cjohnston> ///49
<mhall119> needs more /
<doctormon> mhall119: I used the wrong method, I used new when I should have used override.
<cjohnston> needs summit reviews
<mhall119> czajkowski: do you know of anything weird with Launchpad's search functions?
<czajkowski> what do you mean weird and where ?
<mhall119> trying to find people by name isn't giving me any results
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Michael+Hall&field.actions.search=Search for example
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/people
<czajkowski> is how you search for people
<mhall119> ah, cool
<mhall119> didn't know there was a separate place to search
<AlanBell> 2347 people called Alan \o/
<bkerensa> mhall119: I am pretty much giving up on this SUMO if I cannot get it sorted by friday
<bkerensa> its been buggy so far
<bkerensa> I have it up and running but login/registration is not working
<bkerensa> and the Sumo Devs seem to have been re-assigned to new projects by Mozilla perhaps
<pleia2> wiki4ever
<bkerensa> noes
<pleia2> that is disappointing though
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> pleia2: maybe I am just running into a roadblock
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://15.185.226.243:8000/en-US/users/register
<bkerensa> can u try and register?
<bkerensa> Its not letting me login or do anything despite I see my user info in the MySQL table
<pleia2> Access denied
<bkerensa> kk
 * bkerensa kills instance and rage quits
<bkerensa> jk
<pleia2> har
<daker> bkerensa: what's the problem ?
<pleia2> daker: oh! I had a question
<daker> pleia2: which is ?
<pleia2> for LTP, "make test" fails for me, but "make run" seems to do ok
<pleia2> ERROR: testAdminIsATeamChecks (teams.tests.ACLChecksTestCase)
<pleia2> Test if check for a more complicated LoCo Team setup works
<bkerensa> I sorted it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I forgot to install memcached on the server
<daker> oh yeah i will check the tests pleia2
<pleia2> daker: thanks, just working out the last pieces for this blog post so I tried all the INSTALL instructions on a VM
<pleia2> realized I never ran "make test" on my own
<bkerensa> pleia2: Best interface ever -> http://i.imgur.com/GQ5EM.png
<bkerensa> ;p
<daker> pleia2: i am thinking of using vagrant, so people will have to download a VM, then vagrant will do the reset, and all you have to do is start coding, and you don't have to install anything on your system
<pleia2> daker: oh, that'd be great
<daker> bkerensa: you are missing the media admin files
<bkerensa> daker: hmm?
<daker> bkerensa: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/settings/#admin-media-prefix
<bkerensa> daker: So kitsune is missing it?
<daker> bkerensa: http://15.185.226.243:8000/fr/admin-media/* 404, so django diesn't where the media files are located
<daker> doesn't know*
<daker> bkerensa: you can use python manage.py runserver --adminmedia=path_to_admin_media
<daker> it's something like /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/django/contrib/admin/media/
<daker> g'night
<mhall119> bkerensa: that's sad to hear
<bkerensa> mhall119: I sorted it
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> you did? what was the issue?
<bkerensa> although they do need to improve their documentation
<bkerensa> mhall119: memcached
<mhall119> memcached was blocking schema changes?
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh that is a bug
<bkerensa> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788355
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 788355 in Code Quality "Add Announcements Gives Error" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-05
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> wow, lots of discussion on ubuntu-devel@
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I flicked through them, but I need to finish reading them all in more detail
<czajkowski> morning
<marcoceppi> What channel would be best for problems uploading to a ppa? #launchpad ?
<czajkowski> yarp
<czajkowski> :0
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> I forgot how much I hated working with xml
<czajkowski> heheh
<czajkowski> dholbach: that much fun eh
<daker> bkerensa: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: are you around?
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, he is studying now
<mhall119> who all has access to the ubuntuonair.com wordpress
<mhall119> ?
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, I think jcastro
<dpm> mhall119, jcastro, popey, JoseeAntonioR and didrocks, afaik
<SergioMeneses> dpm, ++
<jcastro> mhall119: you should have access too, want me to add you?
<mhall119> jcastro: sure, I just added a page to my blog for now
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: ping me when you're around
<jcastro> I got neilpatel in for the next ubuntuonair
<jcastro> that + the webapps guys should be a good one
<jcastro> oh, and ivanka along with that
<popey> that would be fun
<czajkowski> jcastro: can you just make sure they all have a working headset or a good connection as the last time there were some problem which just takes from the show
<jcastro> it was only robert who sucked
<jcastro> but this time he will be prepared
<bkerensa> I think U.S. Customs dislikes the UK
<bkerensa> =/
<popey> bkerensa, don't worry, we hate US customs just as much :)
<bkerensa> popey: I do too =/ asking me what material t-shirts are made of and if pens have toxic chemicals...
<bkerensa> lol
<popey> hah
<bkerensa> even asked if they were Mens, Womens or Unisex
<bkerensa> not sure why that matters
<IdleOne> Just to see if you know what you are receiving
<IdleOne> if you don't know what is in the box, gives them reason to open them.
<popey> pfft, they can open whatever they like, they don't need contrived reasons
<IdleOne> true
<pinky-> curiosity killed the cat
<bkerensa> IdleOne: well how did they know what was in it in the first place? :P they described everything
<bkerensa> they also want my tax info
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I sad... ahh not a chance
<bkerensa> said*
<IdleOne> I don't work for DHS :/
<IdleOne> which btw Romney is going to rename to the Department of the Fatherland Security
<bkerensa> lol
<doctormo_> Hey guys, sorry to ask but could someone email me this link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187612/
<doctormo_> Public access machines are a bummer.
<IdleOne> doctormo_: sure, email?
<doctormo_> doctormo@ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> sent
<doctormo_> Thanks IdleOne, you're not so idle!
<IdleOne> I sometimes wake up long enough to do "something"
<doctormo_> lol, what are you up to these days?
<IdleOne> nothing much to be honest. cleaning up my C.V.
<doctormo_> IdleOne: Looking for work?
<IdleOne> yeah.
<IdleOne> How bout you? The family good?
<doctormo_> IdleOne: Yeah, working on code, graphics and ideas as usual. Though Ubuntu is harder to work on these days.
<doctormo_> Violet is doing well, recovering from her lead poisoning with meds. Got to do the de-leading soon with a contractor... will cost quite a bit.
<greg-g> what?!
<greg-g> I didn't know about the lead poisoning!
<greg-g> sorry to hear that, doctormo_
<czajkowski> a contractor treats kids?
<doctormo_> czajkowski: Contractor treats houses with lead.
<czajkowski> ahh that makes more sense
<doctormo_> greg-g: Thanks mate, been quite a month. Went on a course to learn about lead safe removal and everything.
<greg-g> doctormo_: yuck. :/
<jcastro> bkerensa: hey, how are those light bulbs stacking up?
<bkerensa> jcastro: phillips is winning so far... Sylvania 2nd and generics not so good
<jcastro> ah, no surprises so far then
<jcastro> that's what I was expecting
<bkerensa> Sylvanias seem fragile to some degree
<bkerensa> I dropped three of their A19's from five feet and two broke
<bkerensa> Phillips were fine
<bkerensa> Phillips A19's are also brighters and use a smaller amount of wattage
<greg-g> what the... are you the new consumer reports, bkerensa ? :)
<jcastro> greg-g: I was thinking canary in the coal mine
<mhall119> jono: are we still on for our call?
<jono> mhall119, lets do it soon, I got dragged into a meeting
<jono> will be done soon
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cec9a740e9f778e5d82a7d6379e22ea5eb5ec892?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<popey> jono, saw this and thought of you... http://drumoff.tv/
<jono> popey, nice!
<bkerensa> mhall119: If you still need crates let me know... I can get you a list of places that has them in your city
<mhall119> bkerensa: I never *needed* them
<mhall119> just thought they were interesting
<jono> mhall119, could you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/06/opening-ubuntu-up-to-the-world/
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/zf4sy/opening_ubuntu_up_to_the_world/ upvote
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> that was quick :-)
<jono> mhall119, you might want to make the title more descriptive
<mhall119> jono: btw, the thought of you and Olay, :(
<jono> mhall119, lol
<mhall119> jono: not sure I can edit it.....I just had it use your post's title
<jono> mhall119, you can usually edit the title
<mhall119> I can before I submit, can I edit it after?
<mhall119> if not, i'll delete it and re-submit
<jono> mhall119, not sure
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119, jcastro: I'm around! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry about answering so late, I had to stay at school to practice for a contest I have on Saturday
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/zf56m/jono_bacon_explains_the_rationale_behind_the/
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: no worries, jcastro got me setup on ubuntuonair.com so I can help myself next time
<jono> thanks mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: you had an account, as far as I remember
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I did, but didn't have or couldn't remember my password
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok, then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: let me know when you're around, I'll be here today, and tomorrow since 23 UTC
<SergioMeneses> hello!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pm, dont worry
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
<C0nfus3d> Good morning dholbach :]
<dholbach> hi C0nfus3d
<bkerensa> dholbach: Do you have a few seconds?
<dholbach> yep
<bkerensa> dholbach: So I have been tinkering with MoM and was using one of your packages as a candidate
<bkerensa> but I keep running into some weird errors when trying to do the merge
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188467/
<dholbach> you have to edit debian/changelog
<bkerensa> hmm
<dholbach> you don't have the secret of the gpg key of Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic <mom@ubuntu.com>
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> How can I get the secret?
<dholbach> use your own email address
<dholbach> it's like you wanting to have my gpg secret key
<dholbach> I mean you're a great guy and everything, but I wouldn't give it to you :-P
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> dholbach: so then why would this be a good TODO task? :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> in debian/changelog the last entry says that the change was done by Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic
<bkerensa> nvm
<bkerensa> I see
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> you don't have its gpg key, so just use your own name and email address :)
<bkerensa> if I change the debian/changelog
<bkerensa> it uses my key
<dholbach> yes
<bkerensa> but MoM sees its output so it thinks I need its key
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> no, it's just a boilerplate changelog entry
<dholbach> you have to fill in the blanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> good morning
<czajkowski> almost friday
<bkerensa> czajkowski: So looking forward to it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I do want your pictogram stencil source :)
<czajkowski> bkerensa: indeed, I need a weekend of no travel and no drinking
<czajkowski> and maybe a chunk of sleep
<bkerensa> czajkowski: especially with UDS coming up next month :) sleep is precious
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: that came from Canonical
 * nigelb waves to elfy 
<elfy> hi nigelb
<nigelb> hi! :)
<elfy> nigelb: you coming to Europe?
<nigelb> nope
<elfy> thought you might have been going to UDS
<nigelb> Nah, I didn't even apply.
<nigelb> I've been busy with real life. And I haven't contributed in a while.
<elfy> aah - r/l comes first :)
<nigelb> Yep :)
<elfy> thanks nigelb by the way :p
<nigelb> Heh, np :D
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<mhall119> yup
<dpm> yep!
<jono> mhall119, dpm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5acc601cf5259ebb5fc361b6eb124d854bf9f49c?hl=en-US
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow?
<jcastro> mhall119: do you know if there's a way to get dash music previews and all that to queue songs up instead of just play?
<jcastro> play breaks the smoothness
<mhall119> jcastro: possibly by adding another action button
<bkerensa> cjohnston / pleia2: the launchpad renewal bug is now fixed
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, I saw you updated the leadership team (I was going to do it when I saw the fix come in :))
<pleia2> thanks
<bkerensa> pleia2: no problem :P
<jono> jcastro, mind if we go ealry?
<jono> early
<jcastro> that would be fine
<jcastro> like now?
<jono> jcastro, cool, give me five mins and I will set it up
<jono> yup
<jcastro> aww yeah
<jono> cheers
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/74ddd9d43583ee48697827d63701565186b523c7?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> pleia2, ping
<pleia2> balloons: pong
<MrChrisDruif> MrJohnston, how are you?
<cjohnston> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Actually, I'm off to bed. Sleep well everyone.
<cjohnston> I'm jealous
<MrChrisDruif> Even when it's about 1 AM for me?
<cjohnston> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-07
<bkerensa> cjohnston: lol what is this "Dear Mr Johnston, with all due respect, please leave my bugs alone!"
<bkerensa> ;p
<cjohnston> ?
<ajmitch> jcastro: I'm trying to hit up archive admins that I know & can beg for favours
<jcastro> I'd be happy to beg if you tell me who to beg to
<jcastro> or which bug
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1031886 is the LP bug, but it's sitting on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1031886 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] unity-lens-help" [Wishlist,In progress]
 * ajmitch had asked in -release last week & talked with seb128, but he was busy
<ajmitch> currently begging stevenk & offering beer
<ajmitch> you can see that it's not the only package blocked, hence laney posting to the -release mailing list about it yesterday
<ajmitch> jcastro: I may have met with some success with bribes
<jcastro> I sent a bribe email
<ajmitch> jcastro: thanks, though it was accepted about 30 seconds ago :)
<ajmitch> 13:52 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unity-lens-help [source] (quantal-release) [1.6]
<jcastro> aha
<jcastro> awesome
 * ajmitch might need to stop off in sydney after LCA & drop off a beer or something
<nigelb> ajmitch: Only one beer? I'm sure stevenK will chase you all the way back to Dunedin ;)
<ajmitch> probably :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, com estàs?
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dpm> bones dholbach, bé, gràcies :)
<dholbach> dpm, the CC had a meeting with the ARB yesterday - maybe the log is going to be of interest for you
<dpm> ah, yeah, I'll have a look
<dholbach> dpm, when you have a moment can you check if the packaging guide updater ran or if it failed? (sorry about that) I need to get an article I wrote online to fix some of our wiki docs and do an announcement
<dpm> dholbach, here's the e-mail I got: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74013/
<dpm> I'll try to re-run it manually
<dholbach> that's weird
<dpm> dholbach, just ran it now: https://pastebin.canonical.com/74014/
<dpm> I'm not sure everything went ok, it was quicker than usual
<dholbach> perfect, the article is online
<dholbach> no idea why the update failed :-(
<dholbach> thanks in any case
<czajkowski> morning
<bkerensa> czajkowski: you made it to friday
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> I did indeed
<czajkowski> after a manic day yesterday
<czajkowski> and will be in the office tomrorow running a UGJ in London
<czajkowski> so sunday I plan on sleeping in
<czajkowski> gah seriously when is the USA elections over,anothe rmorning of fb ranting about yer elections on my updates :/
<elfy> czajkowski: I don't think they are ever over for them - it just starts again
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Officially it will end in November but the losing party will complain about the results for the next four years :)
<bkerensa> elfy: correct :) it is re-occuring like a cronjob :)
<elfy> bkerensa: so is it here - but les obviously so :)
<bkerensa> elfy: Where is here?
<elfy> UK
<czajkowski> elfy: less than USA.
<czajkowski> even in .Ie we elect a president and that the end of it
<czajkowski> 7 years I think
<bkerensa> czajkowski: nobody gets sour over it?
<elfy> :)
<czajkowski> bkerensa: no
<czajkowski> this is the first time we've had a bloke in at least 21 years.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> But your elections don't generally result in horrible policies due to corrupt politicians either?
<czajkowski> ah our national gov does
<bkerensa> for some reason I am under the assumption that the UK's political scene is a bit more common sense
<bkerensa> hmm
<czajkowski> there is a reason we are in a recession
<bkerensa> Immigration no?
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/President_of_Ireland
<czajkowski> bkerensa: welll yes due to the infaltion and taxes of last gov
<czajkowski> our president role is a lot different from yours
<nigelb> Yeah, american president is head of state and head of government.
<nigelb> I'm guessing that Irish president is only Head of State.
<czajkowski> who still has to approve legislation
<nigelb> Right. Same here.
<nigelb> I think both our systems inherit from UK.
<bkerensa> wow the term limits in Ireland are insane
<bkerensa> >.<
<nigelb> Is there a Prime Minister for Ireland?
<bkerensa> 1997-2011?
<czajkowski> nigelb: a Taoiseach
<czajkowski> Prime minister is rather british :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Aha.
<nigelb> hehe
<czajkowski> bkerensa: so she served 2 terms, you're allowed do  that once.
<czajkowski> as a term is 7 years
<bkerensa> nigelb: Well... President in U.S. is Head of State and Executive Branch of Government
<bkerensa> Our president doesn't control all of the government
<smartboyhw> Wow politics...
<nigelb> bkerensa: Well, it's not about control.
<nigelb> Most other countries have two people doing the job that US President does.
<nigelb> The power is split to two people too.
<czajkowski> also our taoisheach is appointed by our president, so usually from the same political party
<nigelb> ah!
<nigelb> That's different from India then.
<nigelb> it's the other way around for us.
<nigelb> The president is appointed by the ruling party.
<bkerensa> nigelb: Hmm and how is the ruling party determined?
<nigelb> Highest number of seats in the Lok Sabha.
<czajkowski> we have a coalition gov always have who ever is the main one leads and is our leader
<bkerensa> Do people vote people into this Lok Sabha?
<nigelb> Not only highest, but there's a threshold.
<nigelb> So, we tend to have coalition.
<nigelb> bkerensa: Yep.
<bkerensa> nigelb: is the voting to elect to the Lok Sabha a popular vote?
<bkerensa> or do you have a intermediary?
<nigelb> bkerensa: Explain?
<bkerensa> Ok
<nigelb> I lost you there.
<bkerensa> So in the U.S. we all vote for the President but our vote does not really count
<bkerensa> we have a "Electoral College"
<nigelb> Oh?
<bkerensa> which is representatives who cast their own votes
<bkerensa> and are not required in most states to follow what the popular vote is
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> in 2000
<bkerensa> Al Gore was voted President if the Popular Vote counted
<nigelb> ah
<bkerensa> but the Electoral College ignored what Americans decided and voted Bush into office
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> TIL
<nigelb> so, there's a Member of parliament for each region in India.
<bkerensa> ah
<nigelb> We vote for the individual who's going to be a member from our region.
<nigelb> Depending on which party he's affliated with, a ruling party/coalition is decided.
<nigelb> And they get to decide who's going to be prime minister, etc.
<bkerensa> I guess thats good
<nigelb> We don't get to choose the PM, but I thought you guys did.
<bkerensa> That would be like our Congress choosing our President
<nigelb> I didn't realize there was a popular vote vs electoral college.
<czajkowski> we vote in our area there could be up to 12 or more candiates you rank them 1,2,3 etc and those who make quorum are elected. tis kinda simple
<nigelb> It'll be like the winning party in the Congress choosing the president.
<bkerensa> nigelb: nope not really... Officially we do not the Electoral College does... They do generally vote along the lines of our popular vote though which is why 2000 resulted in a Supreme Court case because people were outraged they had no voting power
<nigelb> czajkowski: that sounds like that thing we use for Ubuntu elections.
<czajkowski> and it works :)
<bkerensa> :D
<nigelb> Yeah :)
<czajkowski> so if I only want to give my votes to my party I do or I can go down through the list and do themax, but I also dont like seeing the other party/people get in so dont do vting for the other party
<czajkowski> as I said simple, and a bit of common sense
<bkerensa> I wish we had that :D
<czajkowski> bkerensa: I think the rest of the world wishes USA had it that simple
<czajkowski> :)
<bkerensa> czajkowski: So are you a UK citizen? I know your from IE but not sure how that works with you living in London
<bkerensa> do you get to vote for UK?
<czajkowski> its interesting as anyone in ireland gets automatically allowed to vote on the local elections over here
<czajkowski> I've also got dual citizenship as I'm half English as I was born here and hold an English and an Irish passport
<czajkowski> but anyone in the EU can travel and settle and register to vote after soe time I think
<bkerensa> Nice... So I guess the U.S. does not allow Dual Citizenship they make you give up one.... But like my neighbor is Canadian with Permanent Residency but she cannot vote
<czajkowski> yeah mate of mine went to Uni in .ie she's from MA and now lives in Uk, she's gving up her USA citzenship and getting a UK one .
<bkerensa> heh :)
<czajkowski> it was still cheaper for her to pay feels for 5 years in .Ie and her PHd in UK with travel and housing than do it in boston
<czajkowski> most odd.
<bkerensa> So I don't know how true it is but I heard that if you release your U.S. Citizenship you can be barred from re-entry if the government so chooses
<bkerensa> which would be one bad thing about giving up your citizenship
<czajkowski> depends on how you liook at it I guess :)
<bkerensa> the Facebook Co-Founder guy gave up his for a Malaysian Citizenship and is now barred from ever re-entering
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> but he did it to dodge taxes
<czajkowski> each to theor own I say.
<czajkowski> I dont see anything wrong with having dual citezenship
<czajkowski> anwaysy we really shouldnt be talking about politics here
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> czajkowski: so what theme will your UGJ be?
<czajkowski> so who's going to a UGJ this weekend
<czajkowski> theme?
<bkerensa> What will the focus be? Testing? Bugs? Doc?
<czajkowski> oh not sure
<czajkowski> anyone Iv'e eever been to kind adoes a mixture
<czajkowski> which is more fun
<czajkowski> in .ie we'd pair people up to help them
<bkerensa> huh
<czajkowski> what..
<bkerensa> Thats cool.... I wish we could do more areas here but most people seem pretty dedicated to bugs
<czajkowski> no people dont like doing one thing all day we found, so one time we worked on our Irish wiki page and removing cruft and proffer archiving for one morning wiht 2 people working on it as they'd never edited a wiki and were new and wanted to start off
<czajkowski> others did Irish translations
<elfy> bkerensa: that is a very orange room by the way :D
<czajkowski> and some of us installed the newest verion and used testdrive and had some fun
<bkerensa> elfy: why thanks :) I am going to have some Ubuntu Pictogram Vinyls made to add
<elfy> cool
<bkerensa> I got the same designs they used at the Canonical Offices
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> bkerensa: yer kidding..
<bkerensa> czajkowski: kidding what?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/kNQ0T.jpg <-- czajkowski
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> the orange background with the same designs they use in the office
<czajkowski> clearly not :)
<czajkowski> fair enough
<bkerensa> czajkowski: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/--fi9nS4_UcA/UD1rTH7kf6I/AAAAAAAAADQ/IIrJcbRAHYk/s731/picwall.JPG
<bkerensa> it should look like that ^
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> yes I know the wall all too well
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> well the one above is Jose Antonio Rey's :D he got the design from Canonical too :D
<dholbach> does anyone know if named hangouts still have a fixed url? at some stage they had a url like https://plus.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/ubuntu-dev
<dholbach> but I'm not sure if that still works - it might be that hangouts-on-air replaced the feature
<czajkowski> dholbach: not that I've seen
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> nice tunage!
<didrocks> a smiley dholbach's face for hangout, who can resist? :)
 * dholbach hugs didrocks :)
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<dholbach> czajkowski, I had to try something new, no DnB this time
 * didrocks hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> dpm, wenn Du 'n bisschen Zeit hast, können wir mal telefonieren?
<dholbach> (nicht lang)
<dpm> dholbach, ich bin gerade frei, wenn du willst
<dholbach> super
<czajkowski> dholbach: it's good just had it on there while working through tickets
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> this is awesome
<jcastro> balloons: from the forums
<jcastro> "I created a bug report, and I am currently dealing with the Brad Figg bot."
<smartboyhw> Hah
<jcastro> I am laughing so hard right now
<dholbach> hahahaha
<dholbach> jcastro, I did a non-DnB mix, no Deadmau5 on there, but maybe you still like it: http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/para-mis-amigos/ ;-)
<jcastro> ON IT.
<jcastro> dholbach: this is pretty awesome
<dholbach> it was good fun putting it together, I've been wanting to upload some non-DnB stuff for a while :)
<dholbach> I'm glad you like it :)
<dholbach> it just reminded me a bit of what we listened to at one of the sprints where I was able to take over the loudspeakers for an hour :-P
<dholbach> that's why I though I'd mention it to you
<jcastro> groove is in the heart.
 * popey is listening to dholbach's funky
<popey> dholbach, like this
 * dholbach curtseys
<jcastro> too bad I have to interrupt with this call
<dholbach> I had no idea mceppi's complete name was "Marco Alessandro Corrado Ceppi" :)
<dholbach> at least that's what mixcloud says :)
<nigelb> that must be his stage name ;)
<jcastro> our marcoceppi?
<dholbach> http://www.mixcloud.com/marcoaceppi/ :)
<marcoceppi> dholbach: My father never had a middle name, so they gave me a few extras
<jcastro> omg that pic
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119, dpm gentlemen, shall we roll?
<dholbach> I don't know the cat, but I think I recognise the guy - the same guy who ceppi'ed the volleyball on the roof when we played at the last UDS party :)
<jcastro> roll like a boss!
<mhall119> jono: yep
<jcastro> that volleyball was intense
<dholbach> let's do it
<dholbach> it was lots of fun :)
<mhall119> it was, +1 for more volleyball
 * dholbach hugs marcoceppi
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, balloons, mhall119, dpm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/22b5c5ec84e7a6ce8e177a48d9847c2e026e4512?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<popey> dholbach, make more of this please
<dholbach> I'll do my best :)
 * balloons will be last
<smartboyhw> For sure
<smartboyhw> balloons almost is last always LOL
<daker> yo pleia2
<jono> dholbach, we lost you?
<dholbach> jono, yes, no idea why I can't connect
<dholbach> ah back
<pleia2> daker: hey
<daker> pleia2: available for a few minutes  ?
<pleia2> daker: yeah
<pleia2> daker: so... have some ltp stuff for me? :)
<daker> pleia2: yeah
 * dholbach hugs popey - thanks for the flowers
<popey> hah
<daker> pleia2: PM
<jono> jcastro, I might be delayed a little, need to fix something while some europeans are online
<czajkowski> 40 mins and counting :D
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> big hugs
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
<dholbach> might see some of you tomorrow though :)
<dholbach> the Venezuelans invited me to their jam
<dholbach> via hangout :)
<dholbach> let's see how tired I'm going to look tomorrow :)
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro> jono: I can go whenever
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> jono: ready soon or can I get some chow?
<jono> jcastro, go eat
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> you know what I live next to now
<jcastro> a Jimmy Johns
<jcastro> that's right. Awesome subs, every day
<jono> :-)
<jono> mhall119, can you send me a screenie of the trophies lens?
<mhall119> jono: sure, any particular one?
<jono> mhall119, just the preview thanks
<mhall119> jono: http://ubuntuone.com/7PinOpfr5LpE9fsa9E9JCc
<jono> jcastro, lets roll
<jcastro> okey
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e325e5ee50440799e54b61087ef02124c320abcf?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> balloons, can you hop on a call in a few mins?
<balloons> jono, yes.. did you have a look over the doc?
<jono> balloons, not yet, I wanted you to walk me through it
<balloons> sure
<jono> set up the hangout and msg me the link and I will join in two mins
<balloons> k
<jcastro> hey balloons
<balloons> hey jcastro
<jcastro> http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Desktop_in_the_cloud
<jcastro> please tell your friends about this
<balloons> i was JUST reading that
<balloons> lol
<jcastro> your friends being the QA people testing this sort of thing
<jcastro> that's right baby, disposable desktops in the cloud
<pleia2> balloons: do you know if there will there be new ubuntu daily images in the next 8 hours?
<pleia2> prepping for UGJ tonight, need to see if I should wait for daily (or just have people test beta 1 for practice or...)
<pleia2> so I have everything ready for tomorrow morning
<balloons> pleia2, ahh
<balloons> yes dailies should come up by tomorrow
<balloons> byt beta1 is better
<pleia2> balloons: hm, since it's already released it doesn't seem like people can submit reports anymore on the tracker
<jono> balloons, one other thing
<jono> I will need those slides by EOD Monday
<jono> as the sprint starts on Tuesday
<jono> no pressure :-)
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> SRU bugs are fun
<balloons> jono, lol
<balloons> pleia2, no they can't for beta1
<balloons> if iso testing, use the daily
<balloons> use testdrive, or manually dl and test
<balloons> i guess the daily works also for running the application tests, or simply checking out the new release
<balloons> jono, I'll polish them off on monday.. you can theme them yourself
<balloons> so it will be all black and white :-)
 * balloons is excitied to see what will happen
<cjohnston> nice post pleia2
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> maybe someone will even do it \o/
<cjohnston> maybe
<pleia2> if not, hey, vagrant is cool, I learned about a new tool today :)
 * cjohnston has too many things on his list to learn
<pleia2> my "to learn" list is separate from my "to do" list ;)
<pleia2> which helps
<cjohnston> unfortunatly, a large part of my "to learn" is because of my "to do"
<mhall119> pleia2: \o/
<mhall119> thanks for writing that up
<pleia2> mhall119: does that satisfy your [mhall119] Write a blog post about getting started with LoCo team portal development: TODO ?
<pleia2> I can steal and done it
<mhall119> yes, it's all yours :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-08
 * czajkowski waves from UGJ London 
<AlanBell> o/ czajkowski
<AlanBell> I couldn't make it in the end
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> same for christel also
<czajkowski> this was my fear and reason I wanted names before hand
<czajkowski> oh well
<AlanBell> yeah, it was always going to be hard for me to get away as I have been in London all week doing paralympic stuff
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> well 6 of us in London
<daker> https://twitter.com/JeremyCMorgan/status/242322084347392000
<jokerdino> O_o
<jokerdino> daker: thanks. read the entire G+ comments thread
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f62d22a92ed855624be306e8ab1c83e570c5eda5?authuser=0&hl=en-GB london jam if anyone wants to try and join
 * jokerdino reluctantly clicks the link.
<daker> yw
<jokerdino> no plugin in here.
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping
<jcastro> so, as a companion to an A19
<jcastro> for like, more floody-type indoor light
<jcastro> for like, say recessed kitchen lights that are more spread out
<bkerensa> jcastro: hmm?
<jcastro> hi
<bkerensa> So they have directional LED's
<bkerensa> hi
 * bkerensa is in the Spotify bus
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> right, so I figure A19s replace the normal lights
<bkerensa> yep
<jcastro> and the ___ replaces the spotlight ones?
<jcastro> fill in the blank. :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: PAR16 PAR20? depends on size of you need
<bkerensa> MR16 maybe?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> so that's not a model # that's like a size or something
<jcastro> so that would be written on the old bulb right?
<bkerensa> mhall119:  you around?
<bkerensa> jcastro: you around man?
<mhall119> bkerensa: let's go into #ubuntu-unity
<czajkowski> those running 12.04
<czajkowski> can you look at your power indicator
<czajkowski> is it plugged in
<czajkowski> if so
<czajkowski> does the icon look like it is charging
<czajkowski> if not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1048041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048041 in indicator-power "Power icon doesn't show it is charging when it's plugged in" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> daker: ask bkerensa for an idea
<daker> bkerensa: i'll be doing a demo for 12.04 (SFD), any suggestions ?
<bkerensa> daker: what kind of audience? End Users or Developers?
<daker> both
<daker> bkerensa: it's just 10min
<bkerensa> daker: I would do a Prezi presentation then showing gaming, music, office apps all in action
<bkerensa> and talk about how contributos contributed to each area
<daker> bkerensa: i need a name,  Getting started with Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<philballew> mention how people can help at the end for a bit if possible.
<daker> philballew: sure
<czajkowski> no not prezi
<czajkowski> makes people feel sea sick watching it
<czajkowski> all jumpy and motion sickness
<daker> czajkowski: can you explain ?
<mhall119> daker: prezi stuff tends to spin and swirl
<mhall119> makes the audience feel like they're on a roller coaster
<AlanBell> yeah, only use prezi for audiences that are not into substance abuse
<daker> ok i need to determine what features i will cover, and i still need a title
<mhall119> AlanBell: I can imagine a very effective prezi titled "Why it's bad to come to presentations drunk or stoned"
<czajkowski> daker: what mhall119 and AlanBell said
<czajkowski> it is awful to sit through a presentation using prezi
<bkerensa> wat
<bkerensa> anti-prezi people =/
<bkerensa> Prezi loves Ubuntu
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/meeting-prezi/
<bkerensa> daker: "12.04 Desktop Applications the Fundamentals"
<bkerensa> add lolcats and you will get a standing applause
<bkerensa> :D
<daker> hahaha
<bkerensa> daker:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax5k7Vi-IBQ
<daker> i will watch it
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-09
<cjohnston> Daviey: find someone to do reviews for me..
<cjohnston> I use them as a one last look through before merging it.. on big stuff I beg mhall119 or others to do reviews, but little stuff I just use the LP MP view to do a final look over
<cjohnston> Daviey: there are two outstanding MPs waiting for you to review
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-02
<dpm> morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dpm! Did you have a good weekend? :)
<smartboyhw> Hello dholbach, dpm, nigelb
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw, dpm, nigelb
<nigelb> Hi smartboyhw, dholbach!
<elfy> morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello elfy
<dpm> morning dholbach and everyone
<dpm> smartboyhw, you got your merge approved, good work :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, actually, but the test still fails. The button that is failing the test actually exists in the code, but I think it is the problem that the test continues AFTER the add_feed test, which by then the button has disappeared (by the way, sorry for being OT here)
<dpm> I think that's well on topic :)
<elfy> that confused me - thought this was the -quality channel for a minute then ...
<smartboyhw> elfy, no, it should have been the #ubuntu-app-devel channel:P
<elfy> even so :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, blame dpm for starting it;P
<elfy> I blame me for even bothering to idle in here ...
<smartboyhw> elfy, no, it's good that you're idling in here:)
<dpm> hey everyone, help us promote the awesome work the core apps devs are doing! -> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1lkf2o/ubuntu_touch_clock_and_calculator_hack_day/
<cjohnston> /32
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<daker> hi, does anyone know if unity8 works on 13.04 ?
<popey> unlikely
<popey> it used to I think
<daker> popey: i will do a demo of unity8 during the SFD, lasttime i tried to compile it some packages were missing on 13.04
<smartboyhw> daker, SFD! Good:P
 * smartboyhw is joining the SFD in Hong Kong to promote Ubunut
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, great!
<daker> smartboyhw: great
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> I think dholbach and jono will be happy, since I will be using the Ubuntu Advocacy Kit:p
<dholbach> smartboyhw, awesome
<smartboyhw> dholbach, unfortunately, don't tell me to create contents for the UAK, my art is a piece of ****
<dholbach> I saw a bunch of merge proposals from popey
<dholbach> I hope rrnwexec goes and has a look at them :)
<popey> yeah, sorry about that ☻
 * dholbach hugs popey
<smartboyhw> dholbach, who's rrnwexec!?
<smartboyhw> Such a weird nickname
<dholbach> Randall Ross
<smartboyhw> dholbach, half-guessed, :P
<dholbach> :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, hopefully one day I DO get to add something into UAK
<popey> smartboyhw: there's a load of bugs which are outstanding on uak..
<smartboyhw> popey, oh>
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> popey, will try to see which ones I can fix
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all on Monday! :-)
<dholbach> hugs all around
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> popey, I've just created a takeover on d.u.c for the core apps hack days: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<popey> dpm: nice one. I'm blogging
<dpm> \o/
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2013/09/03/ubuntu-touch-weather-and-calendar-hack-day/ <- dpm ☻
<dpm> popey, reddited, everyone upvote! :-) http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1lmu0z/ubuntu_touch_weather_and_calendar_hack_day/
<popey> thanks dpm
<jcastro> huh what.
<smartboyhw> jcastro, ?
<jcastro> sorry wrong channel!
<jcastro> hey man!
<smartboyhw> -.-
<jcastro> hey so both Nathan and Jay say the discourse charm is above their skill level
<smartboyhw> jcastro, I'm figuring out how to parse the option (adding is easy:P)
<smartboyhw> And BTW, we are OT-ing here:P
<jcastro> I OT EVERYWHERE
<smartboyhw> jcastro, LOL
<jcastro> dholbach: now would be a good time to figlet
<dholbach> feel free to OT in here ;-)
<dholbach> daker should become minister of tourism for Morocco
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<dholbach> he just sent me http://vimeo.com/73605534
<dholbach> beautiful
 * smartboyhw printed two posters from UAK for the Software Freedom Day
<daker> dholbach: hhh
<dholbach> calling it a day - see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> mhall119: I saw a few minutes of your XDA talk
<jcastro> well done sir!
<mhall119> thanks man
<jcastro> ... and my galaxy nexus just died.
<JoshStrobl> Is someone here a community manager?
<IdleOne> JoshStrobl: jono is the Ubuntu community manager, feel free to send him a PM and he will get to it as soon as he can.
<IdleOne> he doesn't seem to be here right now though
<JoshStrobl> I noticed
<elfy> I think he's on holiday
<IdleOne> you can email him jono AT ubuntu DOT com
<JoshStrobl> Thanks
<JoshStrobl> I won the Ubuntu Juju t-shirt competition, however @ubuntu didn't follow me back so I can't reply to their DM with my address :\
<elfy> JoshStrobl: maybe jcastro  can help you with that
<jcastro> hi JoshStrobl!
<JoshStrobl> Hey jcastro!
<jcastro> JoshStrobl: please mail me your address, jorge@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> and I'll send it along right away!
<jcastro> and congrats!
<JoshStrobl> Thanks bud
<JoshStrobl> I'll go ahead and screenshot my Twitter DM from them as well
<jcastro> I can talk to her directly
<jcastro> I only need your address
<jcastro> then I'll just CC you
<JoshStrobl> Thanks :)
<JoshStrobl> Email sent =)
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> \o/
<JoshStrobl> Thanks again =)
<JoshStrobl> popey / community: So I was talking to popey earlier about the fact that the Ubuntu miro community is currently not being utilized. It can be found at the bottom of the page, section Recording, at http://uds.ubuntu.com/agenda/. I started submitting the UDS vids to the Ubuntu miro community, however they need to be submitted. Should it just be deprecated / removed or can we either a) get someone to approve the submissi
<JoshStrobl> ons, b) get someone to add a CM to approve submissions, c) add me to the managing of the miro community so I can approve the UDS recordings.
<popey> thanks JoshStrobl ! I'll poke people in the morning when I wake
<daker> mhall119: i got your mail, i will respond later...
<mhall119> thanks daker
<daker> mhall119: the instance you gave is the production instance ?
<mhall119> daker: no, staging
<mhall119> we're getting all the content together there before moving to production
<daker> ok, just want to be sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> dpm: http://popey.com/blog/2013/09/04/ubuntu-touch-file-manager-and-music-hack-day/
<dpm> popey, awesome, sharing it in a minute
<JoshStrobl> Hey popey, did you ever track down who was managing that mirocommunity?
<popey> JoshStrobl: actually looked at it just now and it looks like nothing to do with ubuntu  - not our logo for one
<JoshStrobl> So why is it on the agenda page?
<popey> takes ages to load the page here
<JoshStrobl> yea it does
<popey> good question
<JoshStrobl> miserable after submitting a few links, it just ends up crashing
<popey> dpm: mhall119 do you know why we link to http://ubuntu.mirocommunity.org/ from the uds page?
<dpm> popey, sorry, I've no idea. Perhaps jcastro knows?
<mhall119> popey: nope
<mhall119> popey: where is that link?
<popey> http://uds.ubuntu.com/agenda/
<mhall119> huh, no idea
<JoshStrobl> Guessing when I switched to ethernet from wifi my IRC bugged out. *sigh*
<dholbach> have a great day - have a train to catch - see you!
<jcastro> popey: we set that up a long long long time ago
<jcastro> the miro thing
<jcastro> but it appears to make no sense right now
<popey> yeah
<JoshStrobl> jcastro: So do you think the miro community will be utilized? If so, I'll continue submitting the UDS vids. Personally, I'd deprecate it and just point to some "Past Recordings" page on uds.ubuntu.com (like uds.ubuntu.com/recordings), considering how prone the Ubuntu miro community is to doing down, especially when doing a large amount of submissions, as I learned.
<jcastro> yeah I would deprecate it
<jcastro> We set that up like 3 years ago
<jcastro> I didn't even know it was still around
<JoshStrobl> I didn't even know it existed until I clicked on the link expected a list of recordings :D
<jcastro> at the time when the Miro software was being used by people it seemed like a good distribution avenue
<jcastro> nor me!
<JoshStrobl> Yea I don't think popey did either :D
<JoshStrobl> Should I file a bug report so it can be turned into a work item?
<JoshStrobl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project
<JoshStrobl> jcastro: Bug has been filed - https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project/+bug/1220882
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220882 in UDS Project "Ubuntu miro community unused. Should be deprecated." [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<AskUbuntu> a world without money | http://askubuntu.com/q/341815
<jcastro> mhall119: nice! That dude published his word chain app to the store!
<mhall119> oh, Ubuntu Tasks is published now too, jcastro that's the one with trello integration
<popey> ooh!
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> argh, my stupid gnexus died. :
<mhall119> ah, I think it needs to open the browser to get the trello auth token, and that won't work on the devices :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-06
<bkerensa> jcastro: did you want me to cc you in the e-mails with Rackspace Cloud's CM and the engineer I will be working with to land a patch in Juju?
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> dholbach, good afternoon. BTW, do you have a script that posts "Good morning." to whatever channel you are in when you come? :P
<dholbach> no :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, heh
<smartboyhw> So I suppose you type it manually?
<dholbach> copy and paste
<smartboyhw> dholbach, hah
<smartboyhw> dholbach, since you guys SO like automated things, automate the process"{
<smartboyhw> :PP
<dholbach> yeah, not sure about irc scripts
<dholbach> plus I like chatting with people and say hi to them
<bkerensa> dholbach: Would it be likely a patch would be accepted for iwlwifi to disable N by default in Ubuntu since Intel has not fixed 802.11N in their driver and it likely causes users to think Ubuntu's networking is unstable
<bkerensa> ?
<smartboyhw> -1
<smartboyhw> What?! We are disabling N!?
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: no
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: N does not work on Intel Wireless Cards
<bkerensa> it has never worked properly
<bkerensa> so it should be disabled in iwlwifi until a fix occurs upstream which is not likely to happen soon since its been this way for some time
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, huh?
<smartboyhw> I'm using an Intel wireless card in my notebook
<smartboyhw> And my wifi network is n only
<smartboyhw> And it certainly works
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=785239
<ubot2`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 785239 in kernel "Wifi connection by iwlwifi module" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<bkerensa> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1034740
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1034740 in Linux "8086:4238 iwlwifi drops connection when using 802.11n" [High,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> the support is flaky in the intel driver
<bkerensa> it can and does work
<bkerensa> but its very unstable compared to the 802.11abg support
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, still does not work in the 3.11 kernel? -.-
<bkerensa> does work
<bkerensa> but not stable no
<bkerensa> and no not in 3.11
<bkerensa> its still a valid bug upstream
<popey> morning
<nigelb> Good Morning popey.
<popey> hey nigelb
<nigelb> I hear autumn has arrived with rains in London.
<popey> haha.. "oops". https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BTeGmjFCQAA5_TJ.png:large
<popey> nice one ZTE!
<jussi> popey: epic fail... (one of the few times you can actually use that term...)
<nigelb> ow
<popey> http://gigaom.com/2013/09/06/in-which-zte-teaches-us-how-not-to-survey-customers/
<jcastro> mhall119: tutorials page done, review pls!
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Know who manages the UDS pages that can take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project/+bug/1220882
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220882 in UDS Project "Ubuntu miro community unused. Should be deprecated." [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you on Monday!
<mhall119> jcastro: looks great, thanks!
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: the web team usually handles those pages, I've already let them know about it
<jose> and who's changing the video size at ubuntuonair again?
<jose> marcoceppi, jcastro: ^
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-07
<Laca> Hi,
<Laca> I'd like to ask for a little help regarding mkfifo
<Laca> is there anybody here?
<jose> Laca: if you want support, ask in #ubuntu :)
<Laca> I'd like to controll an mplayer -slave instance.
<Laca> not support, just advise...
<Laca> :)
<Laca> when I do it from a terminal after logging in, everything is working fine,
<jose> advise == support :)
<jose> plus, there's not as many people around here as there
<Laca> but if I put the init commands into init.d to a script,
<Laca> later I'm not able to write into the fifo
<Laca> So I should go to #ubuntu...
<jose> yes :)
<Laca> thx.
<Laca> bye!
<jcastro> jose: it was not me this time!
<marcoceppi> jose: it was totally jcastro
<jose> marcoceppi: see ubuntuonair.com/resources for info on the embed
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-09-08
<jcastro> popey: around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right... relocating, bbiab
<popey> dholbach: with everyone out do we need to have the call or shall we have it tomorrow?
<dholbach> popey, good idea - let's do it tomorrow then
<popey> ok
 * popey looks for a slot
<dholbach> all right my friends - have great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<belkinsa> Is Tony's blog getting hit by some spam bot on Ubuntu Planet?
<belkinsa> Or what is he doing?
<popey> hmm?
<popey> oh, Tony maybe ping him a mail?
<popey> doesn't look too spammy to me
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<balloons> jose, ready for the community tema on-air session today?
<jose> balloons: I am! in less than 1h, right?
<balloons> jose, yep
<jose> cool then
<jcastro> pleia2, any word if/when the debconf videos (non-stream) will be available?
<mhall119> jose: can the LC add a global event for Software Freedom Day to LTP and let teams know about it?
<jose> mhall119: sure, date?
<mhall119> http://softwarefreedomday.org/ Sept. 20
<jose> cool, adding now
<jose> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2885/
<jcastro> pleia2, found them! http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2014/debconf14/webm/
<mhall119> thanks jose, we'll mention that on our Q&A
<jose> mhall119, balloons: I'm wondering, what are you guys planning on asking me?
<mhall119> the meaning of life, the universe and everything
<jose> 42!
<belkinsa> Ooo, jose is doing it this week?
<jose> looks like I am
<mhall119> balloons: jose: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdeIr9-arzXSxpWavRuRf6ixr5T25d-wlEtj-h1ic5laH65Ig?authuser=2&hl=en
<mhall119> dholbach: ^^
<mhall119> jose: ?
<jose> joining
<jose> was setting up my env
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow - have a great rest of your day!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> relocating, brb
<dholbach> we have ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<popey> \o/
 * popey shuts it down
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I'll blog and mention it on the other lists
<dholbach> anyone who wants to moderate the list with me?
<popey> sure
<popey> :D
<popey> will add it to my listadmin config
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> mhall119, hey when did they tell you the box would get to your place?
<mhall119> jcastro: sometime early next week
<mhall119> it hasn't shipped yet, so I don't have a tracking #
<jcastro> ack
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
<belkinsa> Thanks for making that mailing list.  I always wanted one for the community side of things but never really asked.
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back :)
<popey> \o/
<cjohnston> @
<dholbach> all right my friends - got to run - see you all tomorrow
<pleia2> balloons: gonna nag you here now, want to chat about our talk some time? and any way I can be added to a speaker on the ubucon schedule with you?
<pleia2> if I have 5 minutes for each of my 5 topics I'm good
<balloons> pleia2, yes I intended to add some slides to what you have, covering the why's if you will. I assume we'll present for 35-40 mins and then chat about experiences for 10, with room for questions
<balloons> pleia2, when I submitted I listed you as a speaker, with your bio ripped from scale
<balloons> I'll followup with brian as to why you are not listed
<pleia2> balloons: so refreshing my memory on my own slides, I can cover News, Documentation, Support and Advocacy if you want to do testing, my goal is to give people specific things they can do rather than being more generic, generic part is up to you, and if you want to talk about testing :)
<balloons> pleia2, so let me finish my bits and we can sync after :-) Interesting thought on testing. You can cover it, since you are covering all those specifics. I assume I'll open with the generic stuff
<balloons> I'm sure I'll talk about testing during the "experiences" portion
<pleia2> wfm, thanks
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hopefully next week having tea with dholbach
<bkerensa> \o/
<mhall119> pleia2: balloons: jose: are you all willing to be part of the UbuCon panel at the end of Thursday?
 * mhall119 knows it's no guarantee jose will be there
<pleia2> mhall119: sure
<pleia2> bkerensa: I never did see you at debconf, were you not there the later part of the week at all?
<bkerensa> I went tango down
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> got sick
<pleia2> doh
<bkerensa> then stuff got crazy last minute
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> Was planning to come in Fri/Sat/Sun but had to go up to Washington
<bkerensa> kind of been trying to get work sorted out before I head to Berlin next week so its been hectic
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will be coming to SF soon we will catch up
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and now making it a top priority to go to an event near Paultag
<bkerensa> pleia2: did you see Mako?
<pleia2> bkerensa: I don't really know Mako
<balloons> mhall119, yep
<bkerensa> pleia2: he is a nice guy
<bkerensa> IIRC he created the Community Council
<bkerensa> and was Ubuntu's first Community Manager
<pleia2> I know :) we were on the CC at the same time even, I just never got to know/meet him
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> he is mysterious
<pleia2> our activities just didn't overlap much time-wise
<bkerensa> pleia2: Was any other Ubuntu people there? I saw Colin Watson but that was about it
<pleia2> I hung out with xnox some
<pleia2> there were people wearing ubuntu shirts, but I don't think I knew many of them
<pleia2> it was actually a fairly antisocial event for me :\
<pleia2> mostly just stuck to paulproteus and paultag
<pleia2> learning about their CI efforts was cool, but I'm just not involved like I once was, and am not willing to make the time to be involved again right now
 * mhall119 wonders if you have to have a nick starting with 'paul' to hang out with pleia2 
<pleia2> apparently :)
<pleia2> (I actually want to hang out with everyone, but my shy hammer got in the way)
<bkerensa> pleia2: shyhammer that deserves an urban dictionary entry I think
<bkerensa> pleia2: btw next release party if you want to do Mozilla SF that would be awesome
<pleia2> bkerensa: haha, it's just social anxiety, but making jokes about it makes it funny rather than being mental :)
<elfy> heh
<bkerensa> pleia2: indeed imagine my social anxiety next week being on a plane for 11 hours
<bkerensa> :s
<elfy> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> elfy: ello
<pleia2> bkerensa: I won't be in town on release day, but I can forward that offer to the person who is hoping to do an event
<bkerensa> pleia2: cool
<pleia2> october 21st begins my traditional fall "weeks of enver being home" for this year
<bkerensa> pleia2: I wish I had that
<bkerensa> I have a problem saying no :s
<pleia2> I don't :)
<pleia2> conference, wedding, a little vacation somewhere to be determined, conference, wedding
<bkerensa> I am actually booked till January at this point
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> Berlin next week
<bkerensa> then break.... December have Mozilla All Hands.... January going to Los Angeles again
<bkerensa> oh and November CLSx
<pleia2> after the openstack summit in november I'm pretty much done for the year
<pleia2> and 2015 will be much calmer travel-wise
<bkerensa> pleia2: scale?
<pleia2> I need a new talk
<mhall119> "The Shy Hammer"
<bkerensa> LOL
<pleia2> haha :)
<mhall119> subtitle: "Why can I stand here in front of all of you and give a presentation, but casual conversation makes me nervous"
<pleia2> it does actually have to do with $dayjob
 * mhall119 is only half joking, that would be an interesting talk
<pleia2> maybe I can do it as a side-talk when I have a proper talk accepted
<bkerensa> I'm hoping to do a Firefox OS Apps Day at Scale next year if I go
<bkerensa> maybe even a generic HTML5 apps days if I can convince mhall119 to go :)
<mhall119> I'm not the one who'd need convincing
<mhall119> I plan on tweaking my fossetcon presentation afterwards and submitting it for SCaLE though
<bkerensa> mhall119: who needs convincing?
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> SCaLE approvers
<popey> I'd love to go to SCaLE one day. So far away!
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh they already want us back
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and plus for an apps day I imagine we would just pay them
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: I was talking about me, not you
<bkerensa> popey: You would love it :)
<bkerensa> popey: the nearby beaches alone are worth the trip
<mhall119> is the new venue closer to the beach?
<bkerensa> it was at LAX Hilton
<bkerensa> I just took Uber to Santa Monica
<bkerensa> about 15 mins by cab
<bkerensa> Uber*
<mhall119> ah, Uber wasn't around when I went, and I was warned not to use the subways
<bkerensa> But at night time traffic is not the win
<popey> which reminds me
<jose> mhall119: I'd love to do it!
 * popey installs a system update on his firefox flame
<bkerensa> ultimately unless you want to eat hilton food.... you really have go to Santa Monica or somewhere
<pleia2> we took Uber to Beverly Hills last time, it was lovely :)
<pleia2> or Denny's, Carls' Jr, Taco Bell...
<bkerensa> popey: uhh maybe not a good idea
<bkerensa> oh looks like the tree is green now
 * mhall119 ate subway and Jack-in-the-box last time :(
<bkerensa> popey: are you using it as your daily driver?
<popey> nope
<bkerensa> mhall119: I did carls jr for two meals and said screw this
<bkerensa> There is this nice Indian and Sushi place in Santa Monica... Spendy but so good
<mhall119> this was in ~2008 I think, my wife and I flew out on our own dime
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> mhall119: you going to fossetcon?
<mhall119> bkerensa: yes
<jose> pleia2: fixing meetingology
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all next week!
<elfy> have a good weekend dholbach
<dholbach> you too!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey philipballew
 * philipballew runes up to dholbach and gives him a big awkward hug
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey, how was your week?
<dholbach> great, very relaxed
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice :)
<dholbach> how was yours?
<davidcalle> dholbach, busy, Tristan is learning to walk :)
<dholbach> nice :-D
<dholbach> so much to discover :-)
<davidcalle> Yeah, it's a lot of fun
<balloons> Good morning world
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you know if we have a way to tweak the juju stack and deploy without so much caching?
<mhall119> davidcalle: not sure I follow, caching isn't something juju does
<davidcalle> mhall119, caching services*
<mhall119> you mean in the apache nodes?
<davidcalle> mhall119, eg. can we change the number of devportal-app intances form 2 to 1 without it exploding in our face?
<mhall119> oh, sure
<mhall119> that won't change caching though
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok, so what do you think we should do to always have the same result when we reload the page?
<mhall119> ctrl+F5 should do it
<mhall119> davidcalle: are you doing local dev run manage.py runserver? or using a deployment?
<davidcalle> mhall119, http://developer.staging.ubuntu.com , reload a few times and see if the top menu is consistent
<jose> morning all o/
<mhall119> davidcalle: yup, always see the same thing: Test1 | Snappy | Test2 | Michael
<mhall119> morning jose
<mhall119> jose: phones made it back to me, thanks
<mhall119> did they work well at TLF?
<davidcalle> mhall119, that's insane, I've switched to a different computer that has never been on the site and I get different menus between reloads
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, balloons, could you check as well? ^
<mhall119> davidcalle: have you tried logging out and back in again?
<mhall119> well, switching computers would do the same...
<balloons> hmm.. is it a caching thing?
<mhall119> balloons: that's what we're trying to determine
<balloons> mhall119, yep, each reload is different
<balloons> IS hosted, likely needs a bit to propagate
<mhall119> what's different when it changes?
<balloons> no random, but test1 and test2
<davidcalle> mhall119, menus, top-level and breadcrumbs on eg. http://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/current/
<mhall119> still nothing changing
<davidcalle> mhall119, what do you see in breadcrumbs: "fixed-guide1" and "Tutorials" or "The hashes.yaml file" and "Security policy" ?
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: is the snappy impoter not ready for production? Will it break anything if the code is deployed now?
<mhall119> The hashes.yaml and Security
<davidcalle> mhall119, works great locally, pages get all over the place on staging, parent pages are wrongly identified for some reason. It won't break anything if it's deployed, if we don't add branches via the admin page.
<davidcalle> I promise. 0:-)
<mhall119> heh, ok
<mhall119> once we get mojo working, we should consider branching trunk into a new "production" or "release" branch that we keep stable
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/production
<davidcalle> mhall119, it's roughly in sync with current prod, a bit forward, but nothing dramatic
<davidcalle> (I believe prod is a r119)
<davidcalle> at*
<mhall119> davidcalle: right, cool, so we'll just update that once we go to prod with the current trunk
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/oslo-deps/+merge/269637
<dholbach> mhall119, yeah - what davidcalle said, it shouldn't break anything
<dholbach> davidcalle, reviewed
<davidcalle> dholbach, thx :)
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: ok, rev 131 is what I've currently given to webops to try deploying to a production environment using the mojo spec
<mhall119> fingers crossed
<davidcalle> mmm, it doesn't have the fixed oslo deps and will fail
<davidcalle> mhall119,
<jose> mhall119: woot woot! they did awesome :)
<jose> and the phone stands make them look really classy
<jose> it's an amazing idea
<davidcalle> mhall119, you probably want to give them r133
<davidcalle> jose, any pics?
<jose> davidcalle: I think I posted a couple on G+, lemme check
<jose> otherwise I'll post them right ahead
<jose> https://plus.google.com/+JoséAntonioRey/posts/MzBSUS9nNoF
<jose> davidcalle: ^
<mhall119> jose: yeah,I was really happy with the phone stands
<jose> also, candy works amazingly well
<mhall119> jose: oh, good idea, what kind did you have?
<davidcalle> jose, looks great!
<mhall119> davidcalle: odd, if I used 131 in staging it didn't have your olso dep changes, but it still worked
<jose> I went to sams club and got a bag of jolly ranchers and then a bag that had all kinds of fun sized mars chocolate
<jose> next time we need to get orange candy
<mhall119> which was the more popular, the jolly ranchers or chocolates?
<dholbach> davidcalle, do lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/dependencies and lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/production need to be updated too?
<popey> dpm: do you know if we have any people (other than the translators list) which we can request chinese translations? Music app needs some. https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app
<davidcalle> mhall119, I... what? Ok...
<dholbach> mhall119, can we take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 as a team once all the other MPs are deployed and happy?
<davidcalle> dholbach, the first one will be updated automatically when a tarball is made with trunk at r133+
<dholbach> davidcalle, ah, cool - even better :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, the second one... let's wait for it to deploy :p
<dholbach> ah, so it's updated once it's landed? it's not the branch IS use to deploy?
<mhall119> dholbach: after others are deployed? sure
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> we'll just need to test it a lot
<mhall119> yeah, speaking of testing....
<mhall119> we should write some test cases for this site
<dholbach> do you have a list of things in mind you'd like to see tested?
<davidcalle> dholbach, deployments :D
<mhall119> dholbach: all of the code we've written for it
<mhall119> api docs, snappy importer, webapp-generator
<dpm> popey, sometimes we've made such requests over the FB page, but ultimately, the Ubuntu Chinese translators need to approve the translations
<popey> ok
<jose> mhall119: I'd say chocolates were more popular since we ran out faster, but we had a big jolly ranchers bag
<mhall119> jose: thanks for the feedback, will make a note to have some for FOSSETCON
<jose> woot woot
<jose> mhall119: btw, just submitted the request
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> jose: looking for me?
<jose> jcastro: wat? wat? no, I was looking for niedbalski...
<Pendulum> jose: I'm glad you had more than just chocolate. I know quite a few people who are allergic to chocolate & you'd be surprised how many places/groups only offer things with chocolate when they do things like have candy at a booth.
<jcastro> jose: oh, antonio just basically mailed both jorge's
<jose> lol
<jcastro> I'm like weird, why wouldn't jose just pm me
<jose> Pendulum: definitely :) I was thinking on that! also, long time no see
<jose> jcastro: also, fix you steam, I got like 20x 'jorge is now playing xcom!'
<jcastro> that is not me, that's steam
<jcastro> every time you login in right?
<jose> no, randomly :P
<jose> now I want the game, I blame you
<jcastro> oh, well, I'm not playing xcom so there's that
<jcastro> it is a really fun game
<jose> maybe I should finish playing the 130 games I have first...
 * jose hides behind the desk
<jcastro> get borderlands2 next time it is on sale
<jose> I was going to
<jcastro> we will play that in DC
<jose> cool
<jose> gimme free copiez
<jcastro> maybe next time it goes on sale!
<jcastro> jose: did they hook you up wrt. to travel to DC?
<jose> jcastro: yes, ticket is booked, just gotta go to the airport and take the flight
<Pendulum> jose: I've just returned after about 6 months of not being on IRC. I haven't been able to use my laptop much & I don't like using IRC on my phone. But when I make it on, I do keep an eye out for conversations I can contribute to.
<jose> Pendulum: well, I hope I can see you again soon!
<jose> time to go to class, laters all!
<dholbach> davidcalle, popey, dpm: team call?
<dpm> dholbach, on our way, wrapping up our call with balloons
<dholbach> oops, forgot balloons :)
<dholbach> thanks guys!
<popey> dholbach: not today - am on holiday this week (and uk public holiday today)
<dholbach> popey, enjoy your time off!
<Pendulum> jose: feel free to PM me to chat & I'll respond when I'm next on the laptop. I'm making it on most days now & leaving IRC up even when I'm afk.
<davidcalle> dholbach, omw
<jose> Pendulum: thanks! :)
<mhall119> Pendulum: good to see you back in here :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dpm> hey davidcalle
<dpm> balloons, dholbach, davidcalle_, mhall119, who's up for the Q&A today?
<dholbach> I'd be happy to take part
<dholbach> we should mention UCFS
<dpm> dholbach, cool. Yeah, I've added a new list to our community propaganda board and already added UCFS in the list of topics for today
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle_> dpm, dholbach, sorry won't be able to join today
<davidcalle_> dholbach, dpm, oh, good news, I know have a setup to reproduce juju deploys of duc, it's currently building, but we can now debug issues of the whole stack without IS
<davidcalle_> locally managed setup*
<davidcalle_> now*
<dpm> davidcalle, no worries
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ great work!
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach what is UCFS?
<dpm> UFCS
<mhall119> oh, free culture showcase
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> UFCS, right
<dholbach> too many U<something> acronyms
<dholbach> UGJ, UFCS, UDS, UOS, UOW, UDW, UADW, UDU, UBZ, ....
<dpm> I'm missing UDU and UBZ to complete the Ubuntu bingo - what are they?
<dholbach> old UDS code names :)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Down Under and Ubuntu Below Zero :)
<dholbach> memories.... just in time for my 10 year at Canonical anniversary at the end of the week :)
<dpm> oh WOW!
<dholbach> yeah, September 2005 :)
<czajkowski> wow
<mhall119> man, a decade at Canonical
<dpm> like a real one, not a "feels like" one! :-)
<dholbach> https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2013/03/ubuntu-youve-changed/ ← that's what things looked like back then ;-)
<dholbach> yeah, it feels like much more :-P
<czajkowski> dholbach: chart your history via photos of yourself
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> all the different hair dos!
<dholbach> czajkowski, not sure if that's really necessary :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: but fun :)
<balloons> whoa, I missed the part where dholbach says he's celebrating 10 years!
<dpm> dholbach, have you started the Q&A announcements on social media, or shall I?
<dholbach> dpm, I updated the page and wanted to let the world know in 10-15 mins
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> dpm, propaganda machinery started
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, do we have the credentials to the ubuntudevelopers youtube channel?
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, hola :) Not sure if you have seen but ubuntu-sdk is being renamed to ubuntu-sdk-ide \o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, hey hey
<dholbach> dpm, PM'd
<czajkowski> ide? what does that stand for ?
<czajkowski> morning btw
<dholbach> czajkowski, integrated development environment
<czajkowski> ahh thank you
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> davidcalle, I haven't seen it, was that in the blog post Zoltan was preparing yesterday?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/09/01/next-generation-sdk/
<davidcalle> dpm, it's implicit in the post and I've asked for confirmation, yeah
 * dpm reads
<dpm> oh wow, big changes coming up, static chroots
<popey> \o/
<balloons> oO
<mhall119> static chroots are *long* overdue
<mhall119> also, decoupling QtCreator from the distro is going to be a big help in supporting older releases
<balloons> yes indeed. I wonder how cross-platform it is though
<mhall119> balloons: probably as cross-platform as the current one at the moment
<mhall119> static chroots might make it easier to port to other Linuxes, but will still be a problem on Windows/Mac
<balloons> right. It made me curious how easily you could cobble together such a thing on windows.
<mhall119> balloons: the big hurdles I know of are the chroots and the fact that our QtCreator plugins are mostly Bash scripts
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<mhall119> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3jdm3p/support_mycroft_an_open_source_artificial/ could use some upvote love
<popey> pffft
<popey> some of us upvoted it last time around :)
 * popey upboats anyway
<popey> looks like they're just about on target to hit their goal
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hi all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<czajkowski> those in London - canonical presenting at a meet up https://www.eventbrite.com/e/containercamp-day-zero-tickets-18239147782
<dholbach> davidcalle, are the folks working on the deployment happier now? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, last message from them was tuesday : " I've talked with mhall about this and in the interests of expediency, agreed we could move forward with prod for the moment", mike replied he was testing a staging deployment with devportal r135 and that it was working fine. So, I guess, yes :)
<dholbach> when can we have it? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, mike said yesterday that they were understaffed this week, but confident that it's a matter of days. That's all I know :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I can't reproduce the "imported pages are all over the place" problem here :-/
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think it'd help to try to save like a map of articles at the beginning of the importer run and try to specify database object we're talking to somewhere, so it's always clear which db is being updated
<davidcalle> dholbach, locally you mean?
<davidcalle> *can't reproduce
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> ... all assuming that the db/cache thing is the problem
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, I think we should try to condense all db adds into one action, same for removals
<dholbach> all right - I'll see what I can do
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have any insights into how the database/cache is set up?
<dholbach> I'm asking because I just found the following:
<dholbach>     Use the commit_on_success decorator to use a single transaction for all the work done in a function:
<dholbach> @transaction.commit_on_success(using="my_other_database")
<meetingology> dholbach: Error: "transaction.commit_on_success(using="my_other_database")" is not a valid command.
<dholbach> def viewfunc2(request):
<dholbach>     ....
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach>  @transaction.commit_on_success(using="my_other_database")
<dholbach>  def viewfunc2(request):
<dholbach>      ....
<dholbach> that sounds like it'd be useful :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice found! I only know that's in the mojo spec: we have 2 devportal-app units running and the load is balanced between the two with HAProxy
<dholbach> mh......... I'm not quite sure how within django we could manage consistency
<dholbach> anyway, I'll try to bundle all the actions
<czajkowski> popey: are you going to the container talk canoincal is involved in ?
<czajkowski> next week ?
<popey> czajkowski: unlikely.
<czajkowski> jcastro: I assume you've seen this, one to share., https://www.eventbrite.com/e/containercamp-day-zero-tickets-18239147782
<jcastro> no I have not!
<jcastro> man, that looks fun
<jcastro> Alexis will be there too
<jono> dpm, ready when you are
<dpm> jono, all set
<mhall119> dholbach: did you send the UOS proposed dates to ubuntu-devel-discuss too?
<pleia2> I don't see anything in the moderation queue for community-announce
<pleia2> but it can go there when proposed becaomse confirmed :)
<pleia2> becomes too
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes
<pleia2> huh, I only see it on ubuntu-devel
<pleia2> not -discuss
<czajkowski> ah missed the -discuss
<czajkowski> nm me I've not had lunch
<czajkowski> and need food!
<pleia2> :)
<jcastro> pleia2: I was trying to avoid "let's set up another site" as much as possible heh
<belkinsa> Maybe a Planet plug-in would be a better choice?
<czajkowski> jcastro: surely not, just copy and spin up and do a charm and there's a conatianer and oh look a wordpress instance and bootstap. all your key words :p
<jcastro> yeah but that's the easy part
<czajkowski> jcastro: Add content :)
<dholbach> mhall119, no, just ubuntu-devel@ and ubuntu-community-team@
<dholbach> just to get some feedback
<czajkowski> dpm: are you joining the CC meeting?
<dpm> czajkowski, yep, we're on a call wrapping up
<czajkowski> grand job
<czajkowski> you're on topic over <--
<dpm> czajkowski, wait, my calendar says the meeting starts in 30 mins
<pleia2> it's always at 1700 utc
<czajkowski> your calendar lies
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> bad bad calendars
<dpm> oh well... :-)
 * dpm jumps to the other channel
<czajkowski> dpm: balloons popey thanks for catch up and good questions :)
<balloons> indeed, productive it was!
<dpm> czajkowski, np, we should actually catch up more often on meetings
<balloons> are we still on for next week for a hangout?
<balloons> we could actually have an agenda for it now
<dpm> I'm happy to do a hangout, not sure we set up a date on the e-mail thread, though.
<dpm> In any case, I need to run - see you all tomorrow!
<popey>  /join #ubuntu-meeting
<popey> oops
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-09-04
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<zimzima> Hi, I have a question avout displays in Ubuntu. I've just connected an external screen to my laptop and I'd like to set things up so that I have a permanent workspace on the external monitor.
<zimzima> I change workspaces a lot, and I only want it to change on the laptop monitor
<dholbach> hi zimzima - that might be a question for #ubuntu or http://askubuntu.com
<zimzima> Ok thx, I'll head over there
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> Hapy crunchy Friday!
<willcooke> czajkowski, hey, do you know who could add me to the Ubuntu members group in LP?  I've got a blog post I want to get on Planet
<popey> me!
<popey> done
<willcooke> woot
<willcooke> thanks popey
<popey> np
<popey> you know how to add yourself to planet ubuntu willcooke ?
 * willcooke is reading the instructions
<czajkowski> willcooke: when in doubt magic popey to the rescue :)
<willcooke> I said his name three times while looking in a mirror and now my house is full of cats
<dholbach> congratulations willcooke!
<willcooke> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> willcooke, you need to do it on a full moon!
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> bah, now I need a hackergotchi
<dholbach> are they still popular?
<willcooke> it says you need one for planet
<willcooke> old skool
<dholbach> sounds to me like a y2k'ism :)
<dholbach> but yeah :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/queue-updates-1transaction/+merge/270158
<dholbach> I hope that fixes it
<dholbach> the "XXX" in the code is for setting a certain database to be used - I'm not sure if we need it or what to set it to though 0:-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, woah, working well?
<dholbach> davidcalle, well, over here it works just as well :)
<dholbach> it doesn't break stuff, just like the version before :)
<dholbach> what it does in staging/production is going to be interesting
<davidcalle> dholbach, \o/, will try that as soon as I get home (can't vpn from here, blocked ports)
<davidcalle> try that on a staging-like instance*
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dholbach> I really hope that fixes things
<davidcalle> You rock!
<dholbach> it was easy to do
<dholbach> just pushed two more small changes
<dholbach> and now off to lunch :)
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: can I suggest that after the successful deployment of current trunk we land everything else we have in the queue and then attempt the django update together? :)
<dholbach> just so that our feature/landing queue is finally empty and we can close some of our open work items :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure, easy to agree on that :)
<dholbach> how about the deployment, are we there yet? :)
<dholbach> mhall119, I hope that https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/queue-updates-1transaction/+merge/270158 fixes the snappy importer in staging/prod
<dholbach> mhall119, even before the code in the MP was written it already worked well over hree
<mhall119> dholbach: let's land all of our code changes in one deployment, and just the django version update in another
<dholbach> s/hree/here
<dholbach> WFM
<dholbach> in that case I have some code I'd like to get reviewed: http://pad.lv/mps/developer-ubuntu-com :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: deej attempted a prod deployment yesterday, but we hit a pip-cache dependency issue
<mhall119> the issue has been fixed in rev 137 and they have the new tarball, so waiting on the next deployment attempt
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> let me know if there's anything in the MPs to fix :)
<mhall119> sure, but don't land anything into trunk until it's deployes, as we might have to land some fixes for deployment there and the fewer things changing right now the better
<dholbach> can we decouple trunk and production maybe?
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we could land stuff in trunk, so we collectively get the code to try out together and not have MPs lying around for weeks
<dholbach> or maybe I'm looking at the situation in the wrong way
<mhall119> no, you're right, let me update the production branch
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dholbach> it's really nice to be working together with you guys on the site
<mhall119> +1, I really appreciate having more of us on it
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach +1, enjoying the dynamic
<mhall119> ok, production branch is updates, and we have a new production series in launchpad for it
<mhall119> so landing things in trunk can move forward now
<davidcalle> mhall119, =)
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, I'm starting the process of merging the three top-approved ones(steps, autopilot, pep8)
<dholbach> go go go
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, can you give a final ack to https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/translations-dashboard/+merge/263230 ?
<davidcalle> dpm, do you mind changing the owner of this branch to developer-ubuntu-com-dev ? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/developer-ubuntu-com/generic-steps-style/+merge/253029
<dpm> davidcalle, is it possible to change the owner of a branch? I'd just check it out and then push it as a team branch
<davidcalle> dpm, on the branch page you can iirc
<dpm> I can only resubmit the branch, but I can create the new team branch and reuse the MP
<mhall119> davidcalle: why do you need the ownership changed?
<dpm> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/generic-steps-style/+merge/270173
<davidcalle> mhall119, there is a conflict in the css I want to fix
<davidcalle> dpm, ty!
<mhall119> davidcalle: you can fix it when you merge it
<davidcalle> mhall119, was not sure if it was a good practice, but of course yes
<mhall119> davidcalle: it probably isn't, but since we're still manually merging branches anyway I'm okay with fixing conficts at merge time
<mhall119> it seems there are no webops on duty today, so no new devportal deployments until next week
<mhall119> mycroft has less than $10k left to fund! \o/
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach: magic! https://code.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+activereviews
<dpm> davidcalle, if you're looking at reviews and small fixes for the site, here's one for you (if you have some time). The Web Team gave us this snippet to fix the 3rd-level nav, which would be nice to integrate into the site: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12273158/
<dholbach> nice!
<davidcalle> dpm, oh thanks for retrieving this one :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: you guys are amazing
<dpm> davidcalle, np, just had to dig through e-mail :)
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: just two MPs left :)
<dholbach> and you guys are amazing too! :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I added a comment https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/queue-updates-1transaction/+merge/270158 on which test data to use for an import
<dholbach> hope that makes it all clear
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: can I leave those reviews to the two of you? Since I haven't been very involved in the development so far, I wouldn't be a very effective reviewer
<davidcalle> mhall119, np, I want to test it on an instance before getting it into trunk in any case
<dholbach> mhall119, the one about queueing all write activities, yes, that's fine - the other one is the django update, for that it's going to be good to have all eyeballs on it
<dholbach> thanks a lot you two :)
<mhall119> dholbach: yes, the django update I'll be happy to look through
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-05
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<tsimonq2> three day weekend! :D
<pleia2> oh good, you can edit UWN :)
<svij> tsimonq2: five days "weekend" :P
<svij> and good morning all
<tsimonq2> evening pleia2 :D
<tsimonq2> morning svij :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: why are you up so late? O__o :P
<tsimonq2> and yes blah I'll do UWN now since you caught me (was gointg to do it tomorrow)
 * svij listens to his voice in a podcast /o\
<svij> https://linuxluddites.com/shows/episode-86/
<svij> 38:04 about UbuCon europe with mhall :)
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<tsimonq2> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you dholbach?
<dholbach> doing all right - how about you?
<svij> hey dpm
<tsimonq2> great :)
<dpm> good morning all
<svij> dpm: I've updated the schedule a bit (scheduled the talks with still missing talks) and also updated the registration form. Would be good if we could publish that today
<tsimonq2> o/ dpm :)
<svij> dpm: anyway, I have to go for now. I hope we can finish that today.
<dpm> thanks svij
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> all right, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-06
<Mister_Q> dpm, svij ping ubucon meeting
<svij> omw
<dpm> Mister_Q, svij, alsoe
<dpm> omw
 * svij kicks dpm
<svij> dpm: you froze
<dpm> sorry, freezing every time I open a gdoc :/
<dpm> popey, mhall119, we're discussing Ubucon - could you get your talk descriptions updated for svij to add them to the schedule?
<mhall119> svij: did you get mine from the document?
<svij> mhall119: yes, but I need a speaker description
<mhall119> oh, about me
 * jose doesn't like his new 9 to 5 university schedule
<mhall119> svij: you can grab relevant lines from http://mhall119.com/about/
<svij> mhall119: great, I guess the first paragrah is enough?
<svij> do we have a proper speaker description of jane?
<mhall119> svij: first paragraph should be good, not sure about silbs
<svij> mhall119: thanks, added
<dpm> thanks for setting up the Q&A event and doing the social media announcements popey!
<popey> np
 * svij has nearly put two talks of the same speaker in the same timeslot…
 * mhall119 only knows a few speakers who could handle that
<svij> who? :)
<mhall119> I'm certain pleia2 could :)
<svij> I'm not sure if she can time-travel or if you can duplicate herself
<knome>  or maybe she's just sensible enough to delegate in situations like that :P
<mhall119> svij: given the number of conferences she goes to, she either has a clone or a tardis or something
<svij> hah
<pleia2> clones <3
<mhall119> svij: could you move my talk to Saturday? I'm currently overlapping dholbach's workshop on the same topic
<mhall119> if not Saturday, later on Sunday?
<svij> mhall119: I could swap it with my talk
<mhall119> svij: you can just put me at 14:40
<svij> mhall119: should be fine too, I'll move it now
<mhall119> thanks :)
 * svij can't decide if he should continue with his ubucon tasks or his boring slides for his next exam(s) :(
 * dpm suggests, as much as he loves Ubuntu, that university *might* be a bit more important :)
<svij> yeah :/
<jose> hehe, same problem here o/
<jose> trying to finish up a paper for later today
<pleia2> jose: how long are you staying for OLF?
<pleia2> suppose you have to get back home pretty quickly for school
<jose> pleia2: yep, getting in on Thursday and coming back on Sunday. why?
<pleia2> jose: trying to figure out if I stay Sunday and fly home Monday (like, 6AM crazy flight)
<pleia2> if some folks are still around Sunday, that's a compelling reason to hang out :)
<jose> uhhh, personally I don't like 6am flights
<jose> that means getting up at 3:30am
<pleia2> indeed it does
<jose> my flight leaves on Sunday at around 11:45am
<jose> so I have aaaaal Sat evening
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> the after party is saturday night, so I'll likely go to that
<jose> 1
<jose> +1*
<svij> mhall119: can we have a reshare/retweet from official ubuntu social media accounts? https://plus.google.com/u/0/102116228818057372011/posts/NWsMyksxgy2 and https://twitter.com/ubuconEurope/status/773234380546379777
<svij> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> np
<svij> facebook is weird if you click the registration link you'll get an error, if you remove the last char it works perfectly… -.-
<svij> oh man, it adds a hidden character at the end and then breaks the link
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-07
<pleia2> someone with an ubuntu member cloak may want to deal with the creeper in #ubuntu-meeting
<pleia2> ah, sorted :)
<knome> i didn't receive my ubuntu member clock yet
<knome> (:
<pleia2> I took mine off because I like my hostname :x
<knome> you missed the joke
<knome> the typo was intentional
 * pleia2 facepalm
<knome> but hello anyway :P
<pleia2> hi knome!
<knome> i almost fell asleep a moment ago
<pleia2> lol
<knome> was watching an ASMR video
<pleia2> Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response?
<knome> yes
<knome> they record these videos with super sensitive microphones
<knome> then you watch them with your headphones on and it feels tingly
<pleia2> Finns...
<knome> hah
<knome> it's popular all over the world :P
 * pleia2 skeptical
 * knome shrugs
<pleia2> but I'm glad you're having a fun/sleepy time :)
<knome> lol
<knome> i don't even consider it something that you believe or don't believe in
<balloons> knome, really? ASMR video?
<balloons> ok, I have to give 3 mins of my time I can never get back and listen to one of these
<balloons> ok mind blown.. good work
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-08
<dholbach> hey hey
<knome> balloons, hehe :)
<dholbach> all right... have a good one everyone - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-09
<dholbach> hey hey
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: all set for tomorrow
<popey> czajkowski: need to find my ticket
<sakrecoer> hi, we have a bit of a situation in ubuntu studio, we don't have anyone available with upÃload right. the last member with that priviledge communuvated his retraction impromptu the day before UI freeze.
<sakrecoer> do you thinkbo could poke on the community team mailing list if someone could help us?
<sakrecoer> (sorry, typing from my phone)
<sakrecoer> s/thinkbo/think i
<sakrecoer> i've askedin #u-d and #u-motu but they seem busy and irc is a bit ephemereal, email questions echo longer
<popey> sakrecoer: heya, that's an unfortunate situation!
<popey> sakrecoer: I'd be inclined to ask in ubuntu-devel-discuss or -devel lists tbh
<popey> you'll get more real devs on that list than on the community team list
<balloons> popey, dpm. Good morning ;-) What are your plans for GCI this year, if any? I've had some students pinging me wanting to mentor or otherwise help out.
<knome> i think it's beneficial for the project, but nobody can force canonical employees to be motivated to run the contest, and if they aren't motivated, i'm not sure if we should do it
<knome> of course it was unfortunate that the holidays messed up some things last year, but it's really going to happen this year as well... so there needs to be backup people who can run the contest meanwhile
<sakrecoer> thank you popey ! i will try those channels :)
<dpm> balloons, tbh we've not started looking this time around yet. Do you have the dates?
<balloons> dpm, no. Going by last year they will announce it in about a month, and the contest will be mid-Dev through mid-Jan like last time
<balloons> knome, I had a lot of fun doing it, though I agree it was crazy at times. Building on last year with more invovlement and returning students / mentors I think will help
<knome> balloons, yeah, but it was the org admins that we were lacking during the holiday season
<knome> so more students/mentors will just make it worse in that respect...
<knome> all i'm saying, there should be an org admin (or two) available every day
<knome> by available i don't mean they should use their whole day running the contest... but that they can be reached and a response can be had in a sensible time, like a day or two
<knome> AIUI, there aren't many "huge" tasks for the org admins either, it's just some stuff that only they happen to have access to
<knome> so first and foremost, i see this as a scheduling issue
<knome> don't let all the org admins on holiday at the same time :P
 * popey looks at the calendar.
<popey> nope
<balloons> in theory an org admin should never be needed; they should be a last resort for tasks. So I do think doubling up mentors on tasks allows for more flexible holidays and timezone coverage.
<knome> theory...
<knome> there's a lot of *administrating* required
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day! have a good weekend!
<popey> \o/
<popey> Me too!
 * popey goes to play Rocket League  😃
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> knome, administrating, cat herding, you pick
<knome> balloons, yeah, somebody has to be the herder :P
<jose> balloons: whoops, I intended to respond to that email but accidentally skipped it. I'm more than happy to help out this year again
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-04
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-09-09
<ahoneybun> anyone know anything about ubuntu-co.org?
<ahoneybun> it's owned by Canoncial
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: You might want to talk to Emma from System76
<tsimonq2> afair she leads that LoCo
<ahoneybun> mm I own ubuntu-fl.org so I was wondering
<ahoneybun> odd that they did not grab that one before
<ahoneybun> I think some adult content site had it for awhile
